# America's Poorest White Town



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race. 

You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.

While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


> America's poorest white town: abandoned by coal, swallowed by drugs
> America's poorest white town: abandoned by coal, swallowed by drugs​This article is more than 5 years old
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

One of the most prolific racists on U.S. Message Board was from Kentucky if I recall correctly (or it could have been Tennessee).  In any case he was from Stormfront and I guess whenever he got banned from U.S. Messageboard he'd go back to Stormfront and report on his findings or get in some more posting.

From the article:



> Through much of the 19th century, this part of the Bluegrass State was romanticised in stories of rugged frontiersmen and courageous hunters as the epitome of American self-reliance. None more so than Daniel Boone, a hunter and surveyor at the forefront of settling Kentucky. A good part of Lee County carves into a national forest named after him.
> 
> “Cultural heritage here is important,” said Dee Davis, whose family was from Lee County, though he grew up in a neighbouring county where he heads the Center for Rural Strategies. “The first bestselling novels were about this region. It was at one time the iconic America. This kind of frontier: white, noble. This was the iconography.”
> 
> ...


----------



## justoffal (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


And how does this hurt black people?


----------



## justoffal (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Admin:  Please delete - wrong forum


Wrong life


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Admin:  Please delete - wrong forum


*Which do you want it in?*


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 17, 2021)

From the OP:
_*
“We’re in a place right now where a tonne of coal costs about $68 to mine in eastern Kentucky and about $12 to mine in Wyoming. They’re importing more Wyoming coal here than they’re using east Kentucky coal. But if you ask people why this is, it’s Obama. They won’t blame the market, they blame the policy. It’s been very convenient to shift it to the black guy.”

Hostility to the US’s first black president runs deep. In an editorial, Beattyville’s largest circulation newspaper, Three Forks Tradition, described Obama as “trying to destroy the United States as we know it”. It accused him of waging war on “Anglo-Saxon males, who work for a living, believe in God and the right to keep and bear arms” and called the president and his then attorney general, Eric Holder, “race baiters with blood on their hands”.

“He has driven racial wedges between the people that will take generations to heal,” the editorial said without irony.

Vivian Lunsford pushed a page torn from a small notepad across her desk at the housing association. The writing on it was in pencil in capital letters. It was a tribute to Mitch McConnell, the Kentucky senator who is the Republican leader in the US Senate. “Mitch will keep us good,” it said, adding he would protect Kentucky from people who were “against coal”.

“My stepdaughter wrote that,” said Lunsford. “She’s too young to think it for herself. God knows who put that into her head. It wasn’t me. But that’s how they think around here. She’s hears it at school. She hears it from her friends and their parents. You hear it a lot.”

Another Beattyville resident offered a forthright assessment of Republican support in the town.

“It’s crazy, it really is. It’s not just this county, it’s the surrounding counties. There’s so many people on welfare and yet they vote Republican and it’s crazy. I’m embarrassed, I really am. I understand a lot of it’s because they’re afraid what colour is our president, and that’s what they go on,” the person said.

A few hours later the resident asked not to be named “because although every word I said is true it would upset people around here”.*_


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 17, 2021)

2015 cupcake

Let's talk about how great the Steelers were in the 70s too.


tl; dr


----------



## justoffal (Jun 17, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Admin:  Please delete - wrong forum
> ...


Put it in the " white people suck" section under the subsection:  " Black victimology".


----------



## Penelope (Jun 17, 2021)

If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.





Penelope said:


> or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans


Republicans?

How about we hold the  same standard to  California, NY, Massachusetts, NJ, etc. and not elect Democrats?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


We really should outlaw the Democratic and Republican  Party.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.


And this damages black people how?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Admin:  Please delete - wrong forum
> ...


I republished it to race relations - that was the closest I could think of since the article is 5 years old.  Thank you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Why must you always label everything? This causes division. You’re the problem and you don’t even see that.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...



Voting against their own interest is something white people in the "rust belt" and "bread basket" of this country have been doing for decades. They aren't conditioned to ask questions of who is actually responsible for the state that their lives are in. They are conditioned to dislike anyone that doesn't look like them or think like them. Then they walk into the voting both and put a check box next to the white Republican's name. Because that's what they are conditioned to do.


----------



## Floyd61 (Jun 17, 2021)

It's too bad that so much white taxpayer money is wasted on the lazy negro, instead of being spent on helping poor white folks


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Admin:  Please delete - wrong forum



*Merged and moved.*


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

justoffal said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Admin:  Please delete - wrong forum
> ...


If you're speaking of your own, I wouldn't call it wrong, just a waste.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

justoffal said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


Where does it say or imply that this hurts black people?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


What did I label?  Someone else wrote the article but now you're trying to blame me (the problem) for the fact that these people are poor and white?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 17, 2021)

When was the last riot in Beattyville?

Just curious.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 17, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


Guess?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


saying "poor" is sufficient. Poverty doesn't only impact people of color. But you knew that and decided to troll anyway with your divisive thread.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

justoffal said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Actually my OP was in response to the posting below and associated commenters in that thread.

The word imply means to say something in an indirect manner instead of stating directly what one means.  In your case, you erroneously inferred that I was making derogatory comments about poor whites when what I was actually doing was showing that all of the bullshit comments that the usual racists suspects on this board make about the so-called failings of the "black community" are not exclusive to the black race.  And when I quoted the line from the article that said that 


> the planned programme reflected a sense that white people living in poorer communities were blamed for their condition


and that they felt that people were looking down on them, it reminded me very much of the white racists here on this board who always talk down to any black person they encounter but it's also funny as hell watching them trying to do so when they're actually the lower end of the equation.

Your childishness in your responses changes nothing in the intent or message of my OP, you're only wracking up points towards a ban.

Face the Truth White Racists-Because Non Racist/Anti Racist Whites Do So


----------



## Dekster (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...



Most of Main Street America will look this way if Schumer/Pelosi/Biden have their way---no jobs and free drugs!!!!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You really shouldn't speak of things of which you have no knowledge, it makes you look even more ignorant than you are. 

Just because you don't like what I post doesn't make me a troll and if the racists white posters on U.S. Message Board can post intentionally incendiary and derogatory comments about black people 24/7 I can point out that some of the poorest people in the country with all of those negative characteristics that you all are ALWAYS attributing to black people afflict these poor whites as well. 

Of course saying that they are white is necessary because to hear you all tell it, these failing ONLY afflict black people.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.


Are those drug issues going to improve without a real war?  Blanket bomb every North American, Central American, South American and Island areas that is drug intensive. We do not have many more chances left in the Western Hemisphere.  Please remove the Prog women in massive power to start. You will see your children dead in high numbers with them.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 17, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> When was the last riot in Beattyville?
> 
> Just curious.


Nobody riots while high on Hillbilly Heroin. A lot of these people put Mountain Dew in their baby's bottles. They live, breed and die young...spent by the system and spat out.

They lost the battle that poor inner-city blacks are still fighting. Narcotized, manipulated from birth to be a voting bloc and a sponge for Govt. dollars. The smart leave, lose their accents and vote D. The rest live wasted lives and die pathetic deaths.  Good people, a lot of them...aware of the tragedy of their lives and unwilling to give up the cultural myths for the reality that could save them.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 17, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


Oxy was and is an American drug. You want a solution? Blanket bomb Appalachia with a few hundred billion dollars.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Then what was the intent of this thread. Since I am ignorant, please dumb it down for me. What did you want to accomplish with it? Find one racist post from me or one post where I say anything negative about black people as a whole? You made the accusation now man up and back it up. 


Thank you


----------



## Penelope (Jun 17, 2021)

I can't imagine some of the white people here, expected for them be handed to them on a silver platter, they have all kinds of excuses.


22lcidw said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2021)

Mining communities take generations to recover after the pit closes. Thats the way it is. Those folk should be helped to leave that shithole and move somewhere with better prospects.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mining communities take generations to recover after the pit closes. Thats the way it is. Those folk should be helped to leave that shithole and move somewhere with better prospects.


I suspect their senators like them doped up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mining communities take generations to recover after the pit closes. Thats the way it is. Those folk should be helped to leave that shithole and move somewhere with better prospects.
> ...


A big investment in education looks like it is needed as well.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 17, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Education..to these folks..means Lib propaganda. They have made a virtue of ignorance..and believe that the only truth is what their politicians tell them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You have to start somewhere.


----------



## miketx (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


You gonna go steal their bikes?


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 17, 2021)

If you live in a town that has no employment prospects, you leave.

People who stay anyway don't deserve our sympathy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 17, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.




I think I see your problem here. You refer to the racists of this site without considering the nature of the one who started this thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 18, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


is the founder of the thread trying to claim that the term  "black culture"  is meaningless? 
If so-----I agree,   as is the term  "white culture"


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2021)

And the excuses flow like waters in a mighty stream.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Whites are the ones here talking about culture. You have been one of them. Now it's meaningless becaus poor white folks have been exposed.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2021)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


culture is paramount.    What does   "poor white folks have been exposed"  mean?    Is it new to 
ANYONE out there that there is intense poverty amongst the people of Appalachia?   It's nothing 
new.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


How are they voting against thier own interest when they want coal jobs in this instance?

The Democrats don't bring in jobs they run them away.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The intent of this thread has already been stated, not that's it's incumbent upon me to spoon feed the pertinent sections to people who can't be bothered to read and follow the thread.

As far as what you have said that's negative about black people, is actually kinda of apropos to the section in this article I excerpted in which it states essentially that the poor whites in Appalachia resent being treated as if it's their own fault that they are poor and don't like being looked down upon because of their circumstances.

So I'll start with this.  If I find something that's more fitting or specific, I will post that as well:


> What Constitutes Racism To You?​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 19, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


I can articulate why those whites who post here and are self-proclaimed racists in some cases, hard core racists or just your garden variety racists meet the dictionary as well as legal definitions of white supremacist/nationalist/racist.

So let's hear you articulate what makes the OP a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You never talk about poor whites, the high crime and drug use or generational welfare in that population. You nor the rest of the racists. What does poor whites being exposed mean? It means this is a discussion about poor whites and their problems that you guys never want to face. Every time there is a thread about problems whites have, all you trifling racists ever do is troll the thread with off topic bullshit and personal attacks until the moderator closes it giving you what you want. There are several thousand threads in here by whites talking bullshit about us. Perhaps its time you guys took the personal responsibility you talk about to look at yourselves.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Don't hurt em like that Newsvine!

I'm waiting for this one.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



oh goody----I'm game  -----the  OP asserted, in reference to the impoverished 
of Appalachia
  "
"How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race."  

     ^^^^^   HUH???     "obsessing with so-called "black culture" "..........   ".....they have their 
     OWN COMMUNITIES with the exact same failings....."         since when have there been 
     no sociological studies on the impoverished of Appalachia?  ----<<<< a statement that 
     evinces a remarkable ignorance of the literature of sociology. and ESPECIALLY the 
     influence of  CULTURE on the products of society.........   by a VERY OBSESSED person.  
                                     how do we describe a person obsessed with  "race"?   (whatevah 
                                                   that means)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2021)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do they gun down each other like blacks do? I betcha they don't even lock their doors at night, all they do is pop pills and smoke meth


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 19, 2021)

IM2 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Plus 1


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 19, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


How many times do I have to tell you I am not interested in conversing with you ABOUT ANYTHING!?!  Do I HAVE to get a restraining order?


----------



## horselightning (Jun 19, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I think your post shows the black population does not corner the market on poverty. Poverty knows no race. White, Native American. Asia and Mexicans all have poverty issues in this country., You would think in 244 years this country would figure out how to help poverty from happening. But a lass all we get is politicans who only do for themselves and leave a trail of broken promises behined.,


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2021)

horselightning said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Nobody ever said we did corner the market. But the root cause of our problems is white racism. According to those like you there should be no poor whites. They aren't exposed to racist policy, in fact therr is a huge government program just for white Appalachian economic development, but we ask for money for economic development and ignorants like you start talking that free handout shit.

So what's the problem? After all you say that you are superior.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 19, 2021)

horselightning said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


The OP isn't just about poverty, it's about all of the ills that afflict those who have no other options, which according to the white racists on this board only afflict black people, as if there are no poor white people in America that suffer from the same failings that poverty-stricken blacks do.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 19, 2021)

I dunn metted me a whoooole buncha white niggaz too.
Robert Byrd


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> I dunn metted me a whoooole buncha white niggaz too.
> Robert Byrd


If Robert Byrd is talking to you, you're either dead or need psychiatric help for those voices in your head.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 19, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > I dunn metted me a whoooole buncha white niggaz too.
> ...


Tin foil hats are spendy. Can I just wear a clean white sheet ?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2021)

seems to me that the RACISTS here have been living under a rock for the past 100
years.     The racists are the people who DENY THE INFLUENCE OF CULTURE ON
CHILD DEVELOPEMENT and insist that these matters have been IGNORED
(by white supremacy conspiracy)      WATTA JOKE----most of the literature involving
the influence of  "culture"  on the minds of  kids and adult "OUTCOME"  actually comes from persons of pale complexion in REFERENCE to other persons of pale complexion------you
guys never read   ERIKSON??    FROMM?      Seems like just about all---you-all  KNOW
is------the mindless ramblings of


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


did anyone out there ever post    "THERE SHOULD NEVER BE POOR WHITE FOLKS"----citation 
please,   IMidiot


----------



## horselightning (Jun 19, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


thats what i said lol


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2021)

horselightning said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


really  Mr. Horse?    you have noticed that  "white racists on this board" have claimed 
that limited or no options is an affliction of BLACK PEOPLE ONLY?     News to me.  
Can you cite an example of such a claim?    Anyone here see the movie  "COAL MINER'S 
DAUGHTER"?     Anyone here have a family legacy of  "no options"  or  "limited options"? 
or even a personal experience?-


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 19, 2021)

horselightning said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


You made a general statement about poverty which is okay, however some of the members here needed a specific example of poor white people in America in order to prove to them that we know they're full of it when they start pontificating on black people and the ills of "black culture"


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Now tell us about the ridiculous plethora of black shitholes.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2021)

any white people out there for whom the fact of intense poverty amongst white people 
in Appalachia is  "NEWS"  ? -----well-----probably some----maybe.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


This could easily be my state as well.  We have so many towns like that.  Seems to get ignored.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 19, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


Isn’t it labeling when they constantly label black shitholes and black crime rates?


----------



## horselightning (Jun 19, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


not me i said their is poverty in all races. it just that black they only ones poor or strugling for some reasonl. not true.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


depends on what one is TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 19, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



We need to put an end to the concept of the "political party".  If for no other reason than that they aren't remotely "party-like" in any way.





I call that false advertising.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Who is “they”? What is “constantly”?


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 20, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> One of the most prolific racists on U.S. Message Board was from Kentucky


Are you from KY?  You are without a doubt the most prolific bigoted racist on this board.


----------



## miketx (Jun 21, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I didn't used to hate blacks until I started getting fed your daily hate whites bullshit from scum like you. Own it.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 21, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


i guess white privilege didnt help these whites ....


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jun 23, 2021)

yidnar said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


Everyone has other options.  If you choose to stay in your state of poverty its because you haven't made enough of an attempt to get out, or you simply to choose to remain in it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2021)

Penelope said:


> If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.


Grim Reaper, I think of Cuomo or the crazy governor in Michigan. If you vote for Democrat or Republican you are voting for problems.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


White poverty is growing to balance out the diversity agendas. White males in poverty get very few benefits as they are not considered special. The damning thing is, many of them are better then what we see now in our diverse culture but are not given a chance. Again...everything is going up in price in big ways because of this. Old infrastructure with old public transportation has kept cities alive with their downtown cores.  But the politicians have sold their own out.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 23, 2021)

Poverty in all races, that is a problem and there is not much concern about fixing the issue.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 23, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What do you mean by many of them are better then what we see now?


----------



## horselightning (Jun 23, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Poverty in all races, that is a problem and there is not much concern about fixing the issue.


thats what i said.  for  some reason blacks think they are the only ones.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jun 23, 2021)

There is no shame in being poor.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 23, 2021)

Hidden said:


> There is no shame in being poor.


Well yeah...but..well..that's just not true. The poor are used and abused in a thousand ways in our society..and shame is a constant part of it. Just ask people their opinion of welfare and those on it. Just ask people what they really think of the homeless.
Poor people get it every day..the sidelong glances--the look of superiority in the eyes of a driver passing a guy with a sign.

One should not be ashamed to have no money..but we are taught from an early age to look down on broke folk. They do notice it..and they do feel shame...and anger.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 23, 2021)

Greetings. Unfortunately, in American society there are SELFISH, immature, emotionally troubled teen girls and women of all backgrounds failing to recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well-being of the children they choose to create will most likely result with a reasonably well-adjusted child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well-being, as well as having respect & empathy for their neighbors.

Forensic psychiatrist Dr. Park Dietz, MD, PhD, chat with homicidal, suicidal minded, serial killer 'Mafia hitman' Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, explaining why, THRU NO FAULT OF HIS OWN, young Richard matured into a paranoid, HATEful teen & adult citizen lacking empathy, compassion & respect for EVERYONE, including his children:


Now witness medical doctors explain why, in many instances, a perfectly healthy newborn matures into an emotionally troubled teen and adult citizen.

Early Brain Child Development SCIENTIST, Dr. Bruce D. Perry MD, PhD, spills the beans to Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Oprah Winfrey, offering SCIENTIFIC medical research explaining why children who grow up witnessing or experiencing violence, chaos, uncertainty, inconsistency or neglect are more vulnerable, having much HIGHER RATES OF RISK FOR MENTAL HEALTH PROBLEMS, much higher rates of risk for doing poorly in school or just functioning in the world:


Learn why 'SOULutions' oriented Child Abuse Awareness, Education & PREVENTION Advocate, California Surgeon General and pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder of the 'Center for Youth Wellness', believes a NATIONAL MOVEMENT is required to educate citizens about our Nation's Child Care Public Health CRISIS:


Cali Surgeon General and pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris explains Childhood Trauma, Child Neglect, Maltreatment and ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:


Dr. Harris offers REAL SOLUTIONS for preventing Violence & HATE:










						LetsRaiseKidsWho.png - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				









						Empathy
					

Empathy is the ability to recognize, understand, and share the thoughts and feelings of another person, animal, or fictional character. Developing empathy is crucial for establishing relationships and behaving compassionately. It involves experiencing another person’s point of view, rather than...




					www.psychologytoday.com
				







Tagged:

"FOLLOW THE SCIENCE"

"MENTAL HEALTH"

"BECOME A HERO" >>>

"REPORT SUSPECTED CHILD ABUSE" 

☮️ EndHate2021


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 23, 2021)

horselightning said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Poverty in all races, that is a problem and there is not much concern about fixing the issue.
> ...


That's not an accurate statement from what I've experienced on this board.

While the ills of living is poverty impacts all races, those ills are attributed to the black race more often than not.  They even apply them to black people who are not living in poverty, or are uneducated or are no different than any other average American except to the white racists, the mere fact of being black in their minds mean we all must be one step below the people of Appalachia.

After all, no matter how poor, destitute or unfortunate a white person may be, they're still not a "******" is how I've heard it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 23, 2021)

miketx said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...


You still have no reason to hate black people other than being a racist.


----------



## James Price (Jun 24, 2021)

No one ever said there aren't poor white areas, but the number of poor black areas eclipse them by a mile.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 24, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> While the ills of living is poverty impacts all races, those ills are attributed to the black race more often than not.



Greetings. After spending 12 years as a New York City cop, robbery and homicide detective serving the impoverished, traumatized Brooklyn neighborhoods where Childhood Trauma ACEs victims Lil Kim Jones, Shawn Carter and the late Gun Violence Homicide victim Christopher Wallace were raised and nurtured...

...I equate poverty with CHILD ABUSE.





Sadly, THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN American children and teens of African descent SUFFER our nation's highest rates of  REPORTED Child Neglect, Abuse and Maltreatment. 



			HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/
		


Even sadder, is the fact that many American teen and adult mothers of African descent do not seem to care about raising happy babies who mature into reasonably well adjusted teen and adult citizens embracing empathy compassion and respect for their neighbors...Which in my mind explains why countless numbers of American recording artists compose music hatefully denigrating women as inhuman creatures and hoes or thots undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

I'm not being mean, I'm stating Facts.

Is apparent caring, concerned, seemingly strong & RESPONSIBLE citizen Ms. Jazzyslim speaking truth?

'Lamenting MULTIPLE Baby Daddies' ~Jazzyslim2005


Witness this apparent carring and concerned citizen compassionately speak about CHILD ABUSE AND MALTREATMENT that goes UNREPORTED, while also bolstering observations made by Ms. Jazzyslim:

"How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law


Witness this American citizen honestly address health and social issues that NewsVine_Mariyam, as well as America's large divisive, Matriarchal focused, Child Neglecting, NO SNITCHING, Segregation minded ProBlack BLM Community, refuses to acknowledge and talk about!

ProBlack/BLM Modus Operandi:


If this writing contains inaccuracies, or is not consistent with reality, please chime in and educate me so I can become a better informed citizen.







Peace.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> From the OP:
> 
> _*“We’re in a place right now where a tonne of coal costs about $68 to mine in eastern Kentucky and about $12 to mine in Wyoming. They’re importing more Wyoming coal here than they’re using east Kentucky coal. But if you ask people why this is, it’s Obama. They won’t blame the market, they blame the policy. It’s been very convenient to shift it to the black guy.”
> 
> ...


It is so amusing hearing all those life-long racists claiming that Obama created racism in this country. Because, oh right, all those poor whites in eastern Kentucky were civil rights advocates until Obama came along and offended everyone by being black. Right.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

James Price said:


> No one ever said there aren't poor white areas, but the number of poor black areas eclipse them by a mile.


In absolute numbers, this is not true. Per capita, yes.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

Floyd61 said:


> It's too bad that so much white taxpayer money is wasted on the lazy negro, instead of being spent on helping poor white folks


Racism such as this is increasingly unacceptable even among whites in this country, and so very soon if you persist you will find yourself the target of a lot of negative attention, which will be well deserved. Sort yourself out.


----------



## Sinajuavi (Jun 25, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


The "illogic" alarm just went off. KY Republicans are screwing up the country. Democrats in the states you mention are not. Mitch McConnell, a servant of Putin and of USA corporate elites, is an obstructionist of treasonous proportions. Rand Paul is a nutcase.

Today´s GOP is the White Right Party and full of traitors. The Democrats today are as usual spineless bumblers, but that is far preferable to the blatant evil of the GOP.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 25, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Harry Reid blocked bills from even being heard, back then Democrats loved the strategy and I said it would comeback and bite them in the ass, it did.

McConnell plays Reid’s game better than Reid did. To me no legislation getting passed is better than bad legislation getting passed.


----------



## AMart (Jun 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


"You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race"

LOL, everyone wants to move to the USA. Sub Saharan Africans had a head start of tens of thousands of years over whitey. Next time you see a white person make sure to thank him for the automobile, air conditioning, electricity and indoor plumbing. 
People actually live here.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


First, better trim that OPndown before one of the kids nails it for the "fair use" violation.

Second, the Appalachian region is full of towns like that.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


The exact same failings? What are their rape, robbery and murder rates? Lets see if your claim is true.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 26, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Damnit...those pesky facts getting in the way of your FEELZ again.
NOPE...poverty didn't make them criminals....evidenced in all white extremely poor Appalachia.

_*"There's not much violent crime here. There's a bit of the usual enterprise one finds everywhere there are drugs and poor people, which is to say, everywhere. But even the crime here is pretty well predictable. The police chief's assistant notes that if they know the nature and location of a particular crime, they can more or less drive straight to the perpetrator.

There's a great deal of drug use, welfare fraud, and the like, but the overall crime rate throughout Appalachia is about two thirds the national average, and the rate of violent crime is half the national average."*_






Appalachia: The big white ghetto​In Appalachia, jobs have vanished, and people live for pills, soda pop, and welfare
theweek.com


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 26, 2021)

Sinajuavi said:


> It is so amusing hearing all those life-long racists claiming that Obama created racism in this country. Because, oh right, all those poor whites in eastern Kentucky were civil rights advocates until Obama came along and offended everyone by being black. Right.



Hi, Sinajuavi. Should President My Brother's Keeper Obama & Mrs GIRL POWER Obama be praised for promoting Community VIOLENCE, FEAR and HATE, while ignoring Systemic Child Neglect & Abuse many Obama apparent or admitted emotionally troubled friends vividly describe in their Gun Violence, FEMALE DENIGRATING popular music?

HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/ by BlackVoiceNews

Child Brain Development Scientist, MD, PhD educates Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Oprah Winfrey:


As always, I look forward to reading thoughtful, intelligent replies to this writing, as well as reading SOLUTIONS for PREVENTING far too many American children & teens of African descent from SUFFERING, THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, a potential life scarring childhood upbringing?

Peace.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jun 28, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 2015 cupcake
> 
> Let's talk about how great the Steelers were in the 70s too.
> 
> ...


The brain washed here are incredible. They'd even lock their own kids up for over a yr...No really!


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> ...


We know there are a lot of poor whites. I think the biggest difference is that poor whites don’t blame another race for their situation.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2021)

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


   Molly---so true--I am old and not at all from highly educated "activist" parents BUT 
even as a kid I knew that  APPALACHIA  meant poor people---who are white.    ---like 
the COAL MINER'S daughter.   The latest CRT  BS seems to be that evil "WHITES"  blame 
"BLAMELESS BLACKS"  for being poor and DENY the existence of poor  "WHITES" because 
they don't JIVE WITH the narrative of  ------IT's ALL INSTITUTIONALIZED RACISM  (a world-
wide conspiracy invented by evil "WHITES")    You cannot argue with an  INSTITUTIONALIST--
the concept is nothing new.    Based on books I had read as an undergraduate  (long ago) 
this CONSPIRACY THING has been cooking since the early part of the 20th century ---even 
the luminary  W E B DuBois touched on it. -----lightly----but his works have been perverted 
to SUPPORT the idea just as DARWIN was perverted to support MARXISM


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


even in court-----a judge will correct a person who decides he KNOWs what goes on 
in another person's  "mind"


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 28, 2021)

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> ...


Can you explain how white people could blame black people for their woes?  I understand you said that they don't but I'm wondering under what set of circumstances you think they would have grounds to do so?  You're kind of comparing apples to oranges.

Also are you saying that in your opinion, none of the grievances raised by black people that are caused by racism, particularly institutional racism are valid?  I'm just trying to understand the logic here.


----------



## Concerned American (Jun 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Can you explain how white people could blame black people for their woes?


Can you say Reginald Denny?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 28, 2021)

When I did my epic six week cross country trip, I stopped in the town of Monowi, Nebraska, population 1:






The sole resident, and also the Mayor, librarian, bartender, clerk, treasurer and waitress, is 87 year old Elsie Eiler.






I think a strong case could be made for Monowi being America's poorest white town...


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 29, 2021)

Lo


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Look at IM2s posts and some others. According to them all negative aspects of black peoples lives are caused by whites. I have personally witnessed blacks blame racism of them being fired, even though whites were fired for the same reasons. No, I'm not saying all issues are not race related.as far as whites blaming blacks, you don't see it as much. Whites are called racists for pointing out the amount of violent crimes committed by blacks. Yes, whites commit crimes, not do much violent ones, and they don't blame other races for it. Example is the burning and looting, blacks blame whites, nobody forced them to commit more crimes because they are pissed off.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 29, 2021)

I am FASCINATED at the incessant insistence of some very stupid people that persons who are 
"black"  must be  INFANTILIZED -----as if the presence of melanin in the skin somehow 
MAKES THEM  "NON COMPOS MENTIS"      A very articulate "black lady"  spoke on TV and SHE 
insisted that "white"  people considered  "black'  people to be infantile and in need of 
governance.   She was angrily describing the Hollywood stereotype  "black"


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 30, 2021)

MizMolly said:


> Lo
> 
> 
> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


No one has ever stated that every single problem that black people have is because of white racists or systemic racism.  We are very much aware that white people experience many of the same problems, but that's just called life.  The point you all appear to be missing however is, when these things happen, it is seldom if ever *because *you're white, unlike more than a few of the things that we experience as black people.  
The other thing you all appear to keep missing or overlooking or fail to acknowledge is that just because racist incidents happen or one or more racists may attempt an act of harm, they're not always successful.  Nonetheless their attempts are still unlawful. And oftentimes, the racism or racist acts are not about what is done but about what was not done.  Delayed justice, outright refusal of justice, not even allowing reports to be filed because that creates a paper trails, etc.

And lastly, I don't think any of you appreciate how invasive and all encompassing systemic racism is - prohibitions against where black people can work, which impacts where they can live which impacts loans and mortgages one can obtain if at all, where black people can go to school, how much justice can be obtained if you have to deal with our legal system and it just goes on and on.

I'm not saying that white people don't have problems two but the root causes are oftentimes different and they are nowhere to close to being self-inflicted to the extent that many here proclaim.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 30, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> No one has ever stated that every single problem that black people have is because of white racists or systemic racism.


Paul Essien and IM2 have taken that very position...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > No one has ever stated that every single problem that black people have is because of white racists or systemic racism.
> ...



""" NO ONE """  ???      try reading the stuff written by black sociologists  
and "activists"  in the 20th century.   Even Sickle Cell anemia and Hypertension 
gets described as CREATED  by racism


----------



## whoisit (Jul 2, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


Thats racist! lol.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 12, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.
> ...


That is good advice since there hasn't been a democRat worth his salt since Johnson killed JFK. But as long as we have 'something for nothings' and 'you owe mes' wastes of good dirt to even put a bullet in their head. we will have this breed of total worthless poor mes.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Lo
> ...


Say what now?

????????


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 12, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Lo
> ...


IM2 focuses on the past more than the present. He constantly posts and complains about how things were, what evil white people did. We have no control or blame for the past, but his posts suggest otherwise.


----------



## MizMolly (Jul 12, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> > There is no shame in being poor.
> ...


I was one of twelve kids, raised poor. I was ridiculed as a child for being poor and wearing hand me down clothes. Being poor is not restricted to one race.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 13, 2021)

MizMolly said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


and they never take  repsonsability for wht they do now. shotting the shit out of  each other in arteas like chicago. baltimore and other such places.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


You are so clueless you dont even realize that you are making conservatives argument for us

if poor whites do not readily come to mind its because there are no white race hustlers making excuses for white failure

we expect everyone to take advantage of the American Dream

and those who dont  - black, white or pink
poka dot - have only themselves to blame


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2021)

........ why are all the *racists* on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" 
and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own 
communities with the* exact same failings* that they're always wanting to attribute
 to only the black race.  <<<<<<< 

_idiot WHINE of the decade.     Anyone out there OBSESSING on "black culture" 
as the only cause of poverty?      _I never noticed it-----I HAVE noticed that there exist 
many CULTURES OF POVERTY-------they do include  "white trash of appalachia" ----
and blacks of the hood.     I looked-----I cannot find any evidence of the idiot libel that 
maryam asserts


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 27, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> When I did my epic six week cross country trip, I stopped in the town of Monowi, Nebraska, population 1:
> 
> View attachment 506764
> 
> ...


Elsie is oppressing Oprah  Winfrey.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 27, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Elsie is oppressing Oprah  Winfrey.


Elsie is freakin' awesome...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 27, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Elsie is freakin' awesome...


She is also oppressing Princess Harriet and Queen Meagain Mackerel.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 27, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> She is also oppressing Princess Harriet and Queen Meagain Mackerel.



She was oppressing some cheeseburgers when we were there in April...


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 1, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Where does it say or imply that this hurts black people?


I think that was the point. Look up. It's gone over your head


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 1, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> they do include "white trash of appalachia" ----
> and blacks of the hood.


and black trash of the hood.  There I fixed it for you.  Don't be racist, disparage both equally.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 13, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Do they gun down each other like blacks do? I betcha they don't even lock their doors at night, all they do is pop pills and smoke meth


well----they do  ---probably-----engage in lots of  "CARNAL KNOWLEGE"


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 14, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> One of the most prolific racists on U.S. Message Board was from Kentucky if I recall correctly (or it could have been Tennessee).  In any case he was from Stormfront and I guess whenever he got banned from U.S. Messageboard he'd go back to Stormfront and report on his findings or get in some more posting.
> 
> From the article:


Garbage.


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 14, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I think that was the point. Look up. It's gone over your head


Fuck off.  You look it up, you fucking Ruskie.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 24, 2021)

justoffal said:


> Put it in the " white people suck" section under the subsection:  " Black victimology".


There is no black victimology. Whites are the ones with the victim mentality. It's been that way from the start. That's why they made laws to exclude people who were not white and it's the very reason you guys still love trump.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 24, 2021)

Floyd61 said:


> It's too bad that so much white taxpayer money is wasted on the lazy negro, instead of being spent on helping poor white folks


White tax payer money?

Black taxpayers helped fund a whole lot of things blacks were excluded from.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 31, 2021)

You have to work in order to pay taxes...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 2, 2021)

IM2 said:


> There is no black victimology. Whites are the ones with the victim mentality.


Well, that certainly explains your whiney "woe is me" posts...


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 2, 2021)

Penelope said:


> If only Rand Paul and Grim Reaper Mitch would care about their state; or if the druggies in the towns wouldn't vote in the same 2 Senators or any republicans , it would be totally different.


If only you race hustlers would support and promote ALL successful Black people instead of demonizing the Black people that vote  Republican.  It's all about politics, and nothing to do with equality.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 3, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> If only you race hustlers would support and promote ALL successful Black people instead of demonizing the Black people that vote  Republican.  It's all about politics, and nothing to do with equality.



You race hustlers call Uncle Toms and sellouts sucessful, while denigrating blacks who are far more sucessful. It's about politics only for you.

*ALL RISE!*

Tonights lesson

*The difference between a black republican and a black right wing extremist sellout*

What makes people so stupid as to join a political party that says to you that your experience in America does not count, how they shall not be held responsible for the past or were not there for slavery, then turns around telling you how you should join their party and leave the democratic party because republicans freed blacks from slavery during the same time they say they are not responsible for? As Brother George Clinton said years ago-* “THINK, IT AIN’T ILLEGAL YET!”*

Furthermore, there are some black republicans today who have forgotten the great tradition established by great black republicans of the past. Many black republicans today would be denounced by those legendary black republicans. The black republican tradition was pro black advancement in the quest for absolute equality, not this bullshit you see, read or hear from people like Thomas Sowell, Walter Williams, Larry Elder, Starr Parker, Ben Carson, David Clarke, or Candice Owens. These people and others disrespect the memory and honor of those same great black republicans. That is why they get called uncle toms and sellouts, not because some white liberal democrat promises free stuff or tells us what to think.

It was Frederick Douglass more than one decade before blacks were emancipated, who stood up in front of a crowd of whites one hot 4th of July in Rochester New York and demanded an answer to this question: "What to the slave is the fourth of July?" Isabella Van Wegenen, better known as Sojourner Truth, stood in front of whites at the Seneca Convention and demanded the same rights be afforded to black women when she informed the convention in her speech that she was just as much a woman as any of the women at that meeting. Or the legendary Jackie Robinson, who in 1964 told republicans in Ohio that he was not the he was not going to “Uncle Tom,” the sellouts and cowards white republicans put in front of us now who tell us how we should be republicans would soil their britches in fear if they had to demand such reckonings from whites today. I think the great black republicans of the past would have some choice words for some of our modern black republicans.

There is a difference between a black conservative and right wing black sellouts. A black conservative would not deny the racism faced by blacks. A true black conservative should oppose it because the lack of opportunity created by policies resulting from that racism are prime examples of government overreach into the private lives of it's citizens. Black right wingers adopt and ardently defend white racist ideology. So let’s not be mistaken, black conservatives such as Michael Steele are not sellouts. I may not agree with his political views but he is working for the same thing most of the blacks in America are working for, complete equality. It is right wing blacks, such as Larry Elder, Ben Carson, Thomas Sowell, Jesse Peterson , Candice Owens and Clarence Thomas who are the sellouts.

And these are the people shitbags like Bullshilt Flying call successful.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 3, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You race hustlers call Uncle Toms and sellouts sucessful, while denigrating blacks who are far more sucessful. It's about politics only for you.
> 
> *ALL RISE!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point.  It's all about politics and absolutely nothing to do with actually helping Black people. You're nothing but a race hustler.  Creatures like you are the problem.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 10, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race


You've had 6,000 years and you never invented the wheel. Sorry, but you cant win this debate.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 10, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You race hustlers call Uncle Toms and sellouts sucessful, while denigrating blacks who are far more sucessful. It's about politics only for you.
> 
> *ALL RISE!*
> 
> ...


The people you mention became very successful in the system that you call racist.  You simply don't like their political beliefs.  Again, it's all about politics, nothing else.  You're a fraud and a race hustler.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 2, 2021)

It's a tossup which state has more pathetic white people, arkansas , west virginia or south carolina.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 2, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


Translation...
When Honky had the opportunity to work, Honky worked instead of receiving intergenerational welfare.


----------



## themirrorthief (Oct 24, 2021)

otto105 said:


> It's a tossup which state has more pathetic white people, arkansas , west virginia or south carolina.


meanwhile all  the  white  are  running  away  from  cali  new  yuck  and  chicago


----------



## horselightning (Oct 25, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> meanwhile all  the  white  are  running  away  from  cali  new  yuck  and  chicago


i havent left my state. no not all.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 25, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> meanwhile all  the  white  are  running  away  from  cali  new  yuck  and  chicago


Sure, the pussy ones are.


----------



## Juicin (Oct 25, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).



"1,700 people"

and there is your answer


----------



## horselightning (Oct 26, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


you  mean the black comunity. you  bitch and moan and blame white people for every litle thing that happens to you./ instead of taking responsability for yourselves. what a little crop of whites has some bad luck. and now its all of us.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why must you always label everything? This causes division. You’re the problem and you don’t even see that.



Pot.  Kettle.  Black.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Pot.  Kettle.  Black.


"Jews invented whining" - Dragonlady


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## TheParser (Nov 8, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Do they gun down each other like blacks do? I betcha they don't even lock their doors at night, all they do is pop pills and smoke meth



Very hurtful but factual statement.

No matter how poor and uneducated Caucasians are, they still behave differently from many poor people of the other ethnicity.

Let's be frank but as gentle as possible: Most poor Caucasians do NOT rob a store and then kill the clerk for good measure. Most poor Caucasians do NOT sucker punch some stranger they pass on the sidewalk. Most poor Caucasians do NOT walk into a store and calmly start massive shoplifting.  And most poor Caucasians do NOT have the same proportion of rapists and murderers as the  gentlemen of the other ethnicity.

During the Depression of the 1930s, there were millions and millions of *really * poor Caucasians. Yet most never, ever acted the way that a large proportion  of today's poor people of that other ethnicity act.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Very hurtful but factual statement.
> 
> No matter how poor and uneducated Caucasians are, they still behave differently from many poor people of the other ethnicity.
> 
> ...


Ignorant dope.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Ignorant dope.


Why do facts hurt your feelings?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Why do facts hurt your feelings?


Why does anyone who doesn't look just like you frighten you so much, you filthy cockroach?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Why does anyone who doesn't look just like you frighten you so much, you filthy cockroach?


Its not about looks….it’s about behavior


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Its not about looks….it’s about behavior


Yeah, your behavior is that of an un-American, filthy little fucking coward.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Yeah, your behavior is that of an un-American, filthy little fucking coward.


Try to answer this basic question without losing all your shit.
Be honest…do you really believe that good American’s detest our right to sovereignty?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2021)

BrokeLoser said:


> Try to answer this basic question without losing all your shit.
> Be honest…do you really believe that good American’s detest our right to sovereignty?


If you could possibly stop being a fucking coward for two minutes and pay attention to what people are actually saying, you wouldn't make such a fool of yourself, you filthy idiot.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 8, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Very hurtful but factual statement.
> 
> No matter how poor and uneducated Caucasians are, they still behave differently from many poor people of the other ethnicity.
> 
> ...


What about the glorification of gangsters, rum runners and Depression era bank robbers with the violence they created?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Nov 8, 2021)

TheParser said:


> No matter how poor and uneducated Caucasians are, they still behave differently from many poor people of the other ethnicity.


I guess you've conveniently forgotten about white overseers on the slave plantations.
Overseers​ 



by Charles C. Davis, 2006
"Slaves under the overseers whip." 1849. Image courtesy of LearnNC. 

Overseers is a term referring to employees of plantation owners before 1865 who served as general managers of routine farming operations. *They sometimes were former indentured servants themselves, liberated and in search of a better life*. Others had been unsuccessful small farmers or the sons of small farmers who sought a more reliable source of income. *Often lacking formal education*, they generally were knowledgeable in the fields of agriculture, planting, harvesting, and husbandry and in the care and management of servants, slaves, and other laborers. Overseers routinely were entrusted with the care of property valued at thousands of dollars.


*Although generally treated with courtesy, and despite the critical role he played in the life of the plantation, the overseer and his family were rarely accepted into the society of the planter class*. In addition, he was typically despised by the black population for his role as disciplinarian on the plantation. The overseer could absent himself from the plantation only with the permission of the planter and had to be present whenever the owner was away. Although slaves usually worked no more than nine hours a day, an overseer's workday was frequently longer. He arose early to prepare for the day's tasks and remained late to attend to the needs of the workers. He had to see to the security of all property, often making rounds at night to do this. Attempting to maintain order and peaceful relations among the workers and enforcing the directives of the owner were also among the overseer's duties.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 9, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> "Jews invented whining" - Dragonlady



The original quote came from one of my long-time Jewish friends and one time business partner.  The problem for you is that the comment isn't in the slightest bit anti-Semetic.


TheParser said:


> Very hurtful but factual statement.
> 
> No matter how poor and uneducated Caucasians are, they still behave differently from many poor people of the other ethnicity.
> 
> ...



The Caucasians have been responsible for the genocide of the the native peoples of the Americas.  Joseph Stalin murdered 20 million people.  Hilter murdered 6 million people.  Both were Caucasians.  As were the Hatfields and the McCoys - who gunned each other down in blood feuds.

Where you have poverty and lack of opportunity, you have crime, drugs and violence.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> The original quote came from one of my long-time Jewish friends and one time business partner.  The problem for you is that the comment isn't in the slightest bit anti-Semetic.
> 
> 
> The Caucasians have been responsible for the genocide of the the native peoples of the Americas.  Joseph Stalin murdered 20 million people.  Hilter murdered 6 million people.  Both were Caucasians.  As were the Hatfields and the McCoys - who gunned each other down in blood feuds.
> ...


Keep telling yourself that. In your comment replace “Jews” with “blacks” and see how it sounds. You hate Jews. It’s OK. Own it. In terms of your follow up. The user cites two homicidal maniacs and a cowboy feud and that is supposed to speak for all white people? Smh


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Nov 30, 2021)

_America's Poorest White Town_​
You can have black/white communities and black/white towns only if you believe in segregation in America. If you believe in racial equality you don't believe in segregation or that's what we have been led to believe for the last 50yrs. or so. I think some folks need to decide what they actually believe.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 30, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Most poor Caucasians do NOT rob a store and then kill the clerk for good measure. Most poor Caucasians do NOT sucker punch some stranger they pass on the sidewalk. Most poor Caucasians do NOT walk into a store and calmly start massive shoplifting.



Most of any ethnicity don't do that.

In fact, violent criminals make up an exceptionally small part of any population.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 30, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Nobody ever said we did corner the market. But the root cause of our problems is white racism. According to those like you there should be no poor whites. They aren't exposed to racist policy, in fact therr is a huge government program just for white Appalachian economic development, but we ask for money for economic development and ignorants like you start talking that free handout shit.
> 
> So what's the problem? After all you say that you are superior.


What racist policies are you inventing now?


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 30, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Can you explain how white people could blame black people for their woes?  I understand you said that they don't but I'm wondering under what set of circumstances you think they would have grounds to do so?  You're kind of comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Also are you saying that in your opinion, none of the grievances raised by black people that are caused by racism, particularly institutional racism are valid?  I'm just trying to understand the logic here.


I acknowledge black people do have issues with racism. I do not believe most of the woes of blacks are caused by whites. There are poor people of all races. Why can’t blacks take responsibility for their financial status? There are successful black people, how was that possible if whites are holding everyone back? I don’t make excuses for poor white people, why should it be different for anyone else?


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 30, 2021)

IM2 said:


> There is no black victimology. Whites are the ones with the victim mentality. It's been that way from the start. That's why they made laws to exclude people who were not white and it's the very reason you guys still love trump.


What are you excluded from? YOU are always playing the victim. Constantly whining about what the whites did in the PAST.


----------



## MizMolly (Nov 30, 2021)

otto105 said:


> What about the glorification of gangsters, rum runners and Depression era bank robbers with the violence they created?


What about them? It’s in the PAST.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 9, 2021)

How is it possible for these people to be poor and white with all of the White Privilege they have?


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.



Because the black culture in black neighborhoods are the fault of the black people. Duh!!!!!


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.



How far up on the financial totem pole is Africa? One of THE poorest in the world, with a HUGE amount of resources still. 

BTW, you're bitching and moaning on a computer with software created by a white guy. And using electricity that created by a white guy (A/C current developed by Tesla)
The list of things you take for granted, because you're entitled or something, that was created by white people would be too long to list. 
And you'd probably call me racist for listing them. 


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).



If white trash want to live like white trash, it's their own damn fault.  Same as blacks. So you can take your brand of racism, and shove it.


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 28, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> One of the most prolific racists on U.S. Message Board was from Kentucky if I recall correctly (or it could have been Tennessee).  In any case he was from Stormfront and I guess whenever he got banned from U.S. Messageboard he'd go back to Stormfront and report on his findings or get in some more posting.
> 
> From the article:



The vast majority of racist on this board are democrats, socialist and communist.
The rest of us support "All Lives Matter."  You lefties think that's racist.


----------



## 1stNickD (Jan 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


The leftists democrats shut down their mines and their economy and eliminated their jobs and self worth. Now the same people who destroyed them, the leftist democrats, make fun of them for their poverty and need. The big cities where you have huge concentations of poor and destitute black folks have been controlled for 70 years by the same democrats who destroyed those rural mining town residents..  There are plenty of  haters and morons on both sides and the leadership classes (white and black) are just fine with that. When you choose to be a racist, white or back you play into the hands of those who want to destroy or control all of us.

Those folks don't want compassion, they'd rather not have hand outs, they want to go to work and make a decent livng again. I grew up in one of those towns when times were good, it makes me sick to travel back and see what it is today, and i thank the lord I was able to escape before it was too late. Some of my friends weren't so fortunante. Do you want to wallow in hate or do you want to work to raise up EVERYBODY? Because the people who teach  hate are no ones friend.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Lo
> 
> Look at IM2s posts and some others. According to them all negative aspects of black peoples lives are caused by whites. I have personally witnessed blacks blame racism of them being fired, even though whites were fired for the same reasons. No, I'm not saying all issues are not race related.as far as whites blaming blacks, you don't see it as much. Whites are called racists for pointing out the amount of violent crimes committed by blacks. Yes, whites commit crimes, not do much violent ones, and they don't blame other races for it. Example is the burning and looting, blacks blame whites, nobody forced them to commit more crimes because they are pissed off.


Blacks don't get fired because they are black.  The company is scared to fire them.  Maybe they'll just leave and then we won't get sued.

And every company wants to have their quota of black people.  Blacks only make up 15% of the population.  So it should be easy for blacks to find jobs.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> The vast majority of racist on this board are democrats, socialist and communist.
> The rest of us support "All Lives Matter."  You lefties think that's racist.


Your policies and legislation suggests otherwise.  You're just not as overt as in the past.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your policies and legislation suggests otherwise.  You're just not as overt as in the past.


Bullshit.  Blacks and Democrats pretty much run Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Philadelphia, etc.  Those messes belong to Democrats.


----------



## Correll (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your policies and legislation suggests otherwise.  You're just not as overt as in the past.



Give  your best example.  The one you were thinking of, when  you wrote that.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your policies and legislation suggests otherwise.  You're just not as overt as in the past.



You haven't been paying attention to "my policies."  Or actually, my beliefs. ALL lives matter is not racist. Denouncing BLM for their violence, isn't racist.  Celebrating someone's achievements because of their race, is racist.  Siding with or against someone because of their race, is racist.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 3, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> You haven't been paying attention to "my policies."  Or actually, my beliefs. ALL lives matter is not racist. Denouncing BLM for their violence, isn't racist.  Celebrating someone's achievements because of their race, is racist.  Siding with or against someone because of their race, is racist.


These bigots have been drinking the kool aid so long that they can't see the logic in your statement.


----------



## whoisit (Mar 3, 2022)

Times change and with that comes problems sometimes.
Coal mining wasn't always the job to have anyway.

Big biz used and abused the people.
Little fact' know why only mules and not horses were not used in mines? Because a horse would freak out where a mule trusted his owner. 
A song this thread reminded me of,


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Correll said:


> Give  your best example.  The one you were thinking of, when  you wrote that.


Oh I don't know let's see

At a minimum, lawmakers must defend workers’ rights by repealing “right-to-work” laws; dismantling all exclusions from federal labor protections under the Fair Labor Standards Act and the Wagner Act; increasing the minimum wage; and abolishing the tipped minimum wage. They must also increase employment protections by eliminating all employer exemptions for anti-discrimination laws; expanding EEOC resources and regularly increasing appropriations to keep pace with workplace population growth; and matching per capita state spending on employment discrimination to EEOC spending. Finally, lawmakers should establish a federal program designed to help workers of color enter historically exclusionary industries.

These steps are not a panacea and will not solve the myriad economic and racial disparities that exist today, but they would put the United States on a path toward achieving racial equity in the economy.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 3, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Lo
> 
> Look at IM2s posts and some others. According to them all negative aspects of black peoples lives are caused by whites. I have personally witnessed blacks blame racism of them being fired, even though whites were fired for the same reasons. No, I'm not saying all issues are not race related.as far as whites blaming blacks, you don't see it as much. Whites are called racists for pointing out the amount of violent crimes committed by blacks. Yes, whites commit crimes, not do much violent ones, and they don't blame other races for it. Example is the burning and looting, blacks blame whites, nobody forced them to commit more crimes because they are pissed off.



Crime and violence are a function of poverty, and lack of opportunity, not race.  But it turns out that the white rural areas with high opioid abuse are just as violent and criminal as the inner cities.  

In Northern Ireland, it was the Catholics versus the Protestants.  The Catholics were lazy, immoral and stupid.  They were poor because they bred like rabbits, and were drunken louts, not because the Protestants controlled the economy and the jobs, and persecuted the Catholics. 

The feeble minded idiots, like yourself, parrot all of these racist lies every time the topic comes up but all you succeed in proving is just how uninformed and gullible you truly are.  Your entire post is just racist garbage Republican tell you to keep poor people divided.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Bullshit.  Blacks and Democrats pretty much run Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Philadelphia, etc.  Those messes belong to Democrats.


Wrong. Federal/state policies affect cities.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 4, 2022)

TheParser said:


> Very hurtful but factual statement.
> 
> No matter how poor and uneducated Caucasians are, they still behave differently from many poor people of the other ethnicity.
> 
> ...




During the Depression of the 1930's , organized crime was a major problem in America. 

It is estimated that in Chicago alone,  there were 1300 organized street gangs during that era, and the homocide rate reached a historical  high of 9.7 per 100,000.

Where do you think that those criminals came from?









						Gangsters During the Depression | American Experience | PBS
					

Although the term "gangster" is used for any criminal from the 1920s or 30s that operated in a group, it refers to two different breeds.



					www.pbs.org


----------



## ... (Mar 4, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


Now you know how poor urban black families live.


----------



## Correll (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Oh I don't know let's see
> 
> At a minimum, lawmakers must defend workers’ rights by repealing “right-to-work” laws; dismantling all exclusions from federal labor protections under the Fair Labor Standards Act and the Wagner Act; increasing the minimum wage; and abolishing the tipped minimum wage. They must also increase employment protections by eliminating all employer exemptions for anti-discrimination laws; expanding EEOC resources and regularly increasing appropriations to keep pace with workplace population growth; and matching per capita state spending on employment discrimination to EEOC spending. Finally, lawmakers should establish a federal program designed to help workers of color enter historically exclusionary industries.
> 
> These steps are not a panacea and will not solve the myriad economic and racial disparities that exist today, but they would put the United States on a path toward achieving racial equity in the economy.



Oh, I thought you were claiming that "our policies" somehow paint us as "wacist", and I was asking for an example of that. 

I am surprised that you hold that position. YOu have often taken flak from the lefties for being honest about the way blacks get preferential treatment in the corporate world. Yet, here you are supporting the paradigm that causes that.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> Oh, I thought you were claiming that "our policies" somehow paint us as "wacist", and I was asking for an example of that.
> 
> I am surprised that you hold that position. YOu have often taken flak from the lefties for being honest about the way blacks get preferential treatment in the corporate world. Yet, here you are supporting the paradigm that causes that.


Diversity programs are still necessary.  Companies should go out of their way to hire blacks because so many go out of their way to not.  And Republicans don't want to do anything about that.  Let the free market decide.

So blacks don't vote for you because of such policies.


----------



## Correll (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Diversity programs are still necessary.  Companies should go out of their way to hire blacks because so many go out of their way to not.  And Republicans don't want to do anything about that.  Let the free market decide.
> 
> So blacks don't vote for you because of such policies.




My view is that the vast majority of employers, have formal and informal policies of "going out of their way to hire or promote blacks", as you and your brother and I have often witnessed. 


It is worth noting, that having this disagreement between us, is an honest disagreement about what other people are doing. IT is NOT a belief of anything about blacks being wacially inferior, or what have you.


It is thus a valid political disagreement. It is not wacist. 


That blacks vote for those that want to increase discrimination in their favor, does not make Republicans wacist.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> My view is that the vast majority of employers, have formal and informal policies of "going out of their way to hire or promote blacks", as you and your brother and I have often witnessed.
> 
> 
> It is worth noting, that having this disagreement between us, is an honest disagreement about what other people are doing. IT is NOT a belief of anything about blacks being wacially inferior, or what have you.
> ...


I think the pendulum is swinging back in your favor here.  In the end, a lot of people who are struggling, it's because of personal decisions either they made, their parents made or their grandparents made.

And if my father can come to this country and his son becomes a VP of a fortune 500 company, that doesn't suggest racism.  Yes he's white.  But he also went to a top school, got a masters, showed up early, stayed late, was successful when put on projects, didn't argue with his bosses, was willing to travel and transfer to another country and move the family when the company asked him to, got along with co workers.  

We know that it's possible for a poor white person to get out of poverty because my brother and I watched my parents do it.  We saw two poor high school educated whites get out of poverty.  If blacks would like to know how they did it they can ask.  

Are blacks saying it's not possible because they are black?  Really?  With all the diversity programs designed to promote blacks who apply themselves?


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 4, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Crime and violence are a function of poverty, and lack of opportunity, not race.  But it turns out that the white rural areas with high opioid abuse are just as violent and criminal as the inner cities.
> 
> In Northern Ireland, it was the Catholics versus the Protestants.  The Catholics were lazy, immoral and stupid.  They were poor because they bred like rabbits, and were drunken louts, not because the Protestants controlled the economy and the jobs, and persecuted the Catholics.
> 
> The feeble minded idiots, like yourself, parrot all of these racist lies every time the topic comes up but all you succeed in proving is just how uninformed and gullible you truly are.  Your entire post is just racist garbage Republican tell you to keep poor people divided.


Feeble minded idiot? What racist lies did I parrot? What have I said that is racist?


----------



## Correll (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I think the pendulum is swinging back in your favor here.  In the end, a lot of people who are struggling, it's because of personal decisions either they made, their parents made or their grandparents made.
> 
> And if my father can come to this country and his son becomes a VP of a fortune 500 company, that doesn't suggest racism.  Yes he's white.  But he also went to a top school, got a masters, showed up early, stayed late, was successful when put on projects, didn't argue with his bosses, was willing to travel and transfer to another country and move the family when the company asked him to, got along with co workers.
> 
> ...



IMO, it is time to stop discriminating against poor whites who are trying to get ahead.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 4, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community


Alleged failings? It's like saying alleged murders, alleged crimes, alleged fatherless children, alleged low IQ, alleged illiteracy, alleged societal parasites, ... well, you get the drift.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> IMO, it is time to stop discriminating against poor whites who are trying to get ahead.


I don't think poor whites have a problem.  My brother was a poor white.  He became a VP of a Fortune 500 company.  In fact a lot of VP's come from middle class families who may have started off poor.  But not a lot of blacks.  Part of the reason is white hiring managers early on don't hire blacks because of bias.  Then mid level managers don't promote minorities and women.  And so not a lot of women or blacks to choose from at the top.  Systemic problem bro.  Sorry, you'll never convince me.  

I never say you're completely wrong.  In fact you're probably 51% right.  Maybe 49%.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> IMO, it is time to stop discriminating against poor whites who are trying to get ahead.


It's sad so many successful whites have a story about their poor immigrant parents but not a lot of blacks have this story.  I'll agree, their behavior and attitude towards education play a factor in the results but so does bias and systemic racism.


----------



## Correll (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I don't think poor whites have a problem.  My brother was a poor white.  He became a VP of a Fortune 500 company.  In fact a lot of VP's come from middle class families who may have started off poor.  But not a lot of blacks.  Part of the reason is white hiring managers early on don't hire blacks because of bias.  Then mid level managers don't promote minorities and women.  And so not a lot of women or blacks to choose from at the top.  Systemic problem bro.  Sorry, you'll never convince me.
> 
> I never say you're completely wrong.  In fact you're probably 51% right.  Maybe 49%.



A.A. was ....  one thing when blacks were 9% of the population. 

Today, they are more. And there have been massive increases in browns and asians. AND women are now part of the a.a. And Handicapped. And blah, blah, blah, blah.


You got a poor white guy, how many good jobs can he miss out on, to be given to some poor deserving black man, or brown man, or white woman, or what have you, before he runs out of chances?


Look back at your life. HOw many of your "breaks" would you have to be cheated of, to ruin your life?


----------



## Correll (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's sad so many successful whites have a story about their poor immigrant parents but not a lot of blacks have this story.  I'll agree, their behavior and attitude towards education play a factor in the results but so does bias and systemic racism.



It is not moral to support formal, and legal, and backed by law discrimination against whites, in order to make up for possible discrimination against blacks.


YOu are still looking at whites, many of them poor, trying to get ahead, and deciding, "let's fuck them".

How about, let's NOT fuck them?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> It is not moral to support formal, and legal, and backed by law discrimination against whites, in order to make up for possible discrimination against blacks.
> 
> 
> YOu are still looking at whites, many of them poor, trying to get ahead, and deciding, "let's fuck them".
> ...


Diversity programs shouldn't screw whites.  They are designed to stop screwing blacks.  Many times a black should have got the job but the hiring manager was white so.....and they don't even realize they're doing it.  Stop this and things will be fair.  I want what's fair.


----------



## TheParser (Mar 4, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> During the Depression of the 1930's , organized crime was a major problem in America.
> 
> It is estimated that in Chicago alone,  there were 1300 organized street gangs during that era, and the homocide rate reached a historical  high of 9.7 per 100,000.
> 
> ...


I am making an educated guess that the homicide rate back then  mostly involved bad guys killing rival bad guys.

Today the homicide rate is high because bad guys are attacking perfectly innocent people.

Such as the Asian woman who has just died after a bad guy beat the blank out of her with a rock!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 4, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I am making an educated guess that the homicide rate back then  mostly involved bad guys killing rival bad guys.
> 
> Today the homicide rate is high because bad guys are attacking perfectly innocent people.
> 
> Such as the Asian woman who has just died after a bad guy beat the blank out of her with a rock!



I'm not justifying nor defending today's violence at all. 

It was YOU who brought up the Depression era, and stated that even in that era, white people were not as violent as the so called "OTHER RACE"  that you frequently reference, so that is what I was responding to, just to provide you with some clarity.

Speaking for myself, I am personally opposed to violence in any way.....unless someone threatens me or my family. 

And if that were to happen, I would personally deliver some "hollow point" greetings to anyone who did.

Truthfully, there were numerous innocent people killed during one of the most violent periods in American history during the Great Depression. 

People who had legitimate businesses that refused to succumb to being extorted for "protection" were "erased" as well.

My own grandfather on my Dads side of the family operated an auto repair business in Detroit Michigan, and then branched out to Kansas City, Missouri, after he fled from picking cotton in Arkansas for a better life in pursuit of what was supposed to be a chance for him to get on his feet, and take care of his family. 

He serviced cars owned by notable black athletes and entertainers during the mid 30's, and they came after him for a share of what he earned just to "protect" him. 

And if he had refused to be "protected", he would have certainly lost his life.....either to them, or by being lynched for being "defiant" to those thugs.

Clear?


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Blacks don't get fired because they are black.  The company is scared to fire them.  Maybe they'll just leave and then we won't get sued.
> 
> And every company wants to have their quota of black people.  Blacks only make up 15% of the population.  So it should be easy for blacks to find jobs.


"And every company wants to have their quota of black people."

Prove that statement.  Where is your documentation that supports that statement?  Hmmm?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> "And every company wants to have their quota of black people."
> 
> Prove that statement.  Where is your documentation that supports that statement?  Hmmm?


Sorry. About 60% of the Fortune 500 companies have official diversity programs. Not all


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> "And every company wants to have their quota of black people."
> 
> Prove that statement.  Where is your documentation that supports that statement?  Hmmm?


Every company I’ve ever worked for tried to hire more women and blacks. It helps getting government jobs.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Every company I’ve ever worked for tried to hire more women and blacks. It helps getting government jobs.


Good to know.  A life experience, I get that.  Now prove your statement.  "And every company wants to have their quota of black people."   Where is your documentation that supports that statement?  Every company??


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Sorry. About 60% of the Fortune 500 companies have official diversity programs. Not all


Nope.  What link did you read?





__





						what percent of fortune 500 companies have diversity programs - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Now you know how poor urban black families live.


She's talking about white communities and how THEY live. A fact you choose to deny because you can't face it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Good to know.  A life experience, I get that.  Now prove your statement.  "And every company wants to have their quota of black people."   Where is your documentation that supports that statement?  Every company??


Sealybobo is full of crap.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 4, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I am making an educated guess that the homicide rate back then  mostly involved bad guys killing rival bad guys.
> 
> Today the homicide rate is high because bad guys are attacking perfectly innocent people.
> 
> Such as the Asian woman who has just died after a bad guy beat the blank out of her with a rock!


You so called "educated" guess is wrong. 

You want to try pinning Asian attacks on blacks when whites are doing most of the attacking and even worse for your narrative is the more than 1 century of white violence against Asians.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 5, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Sealybobo is full of crap.


Yeah, I know.  How have you been doing??


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Yeah, I know.  How have you been doing??


I'm doing fine. I have been working on a project and I am almost done. 

How about you?


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 5, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I'm doing fine. I have been working on a project and I am almost done.
> 
> How about you?


Very good to hear.   Life is challenging but satisfying, thank you for asking.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Very good to hear.   Life is challenging but satisfying, thank you for asking.


Indeed it is. Glad to know things are going good for you as well.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Nope.  What link did you read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it were 100%. We should call out the ones who don’t.

Maybe some of the ones that don’t don’t need one? Probably not.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Bullshit.  Blacks and Democrats pretty much run Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Philadelphia, etc.  Those messes belong to Democrats.


Where as state shitholes like MS, AL, LA and KS are republic state fuckups.


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Where as state shitholes like MS, AL, LA and KS are republic state fuckups.


The people in living in small towns and rural areas in those states are the salt of the earth.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The people in living in small towns and rural areas in those states are the salt of the earth.


Salt kills

Salts rusts

Salt is lower educated

Salt is intolerant

Salt elects idiots like lauren boobert and margorie green

Salt needs pepper


----------



## BS Filter (Mar 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Salt kills
> 
> Salts rusts
> 
> ...


You obviously have no clue what the term "salt of the earth" means.  Do you have a high school diploma?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Where as state shitholes like MS, AL, LA and KS are republic state fuckups.


I live in Kansas and you are correct.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The people in living in small towns and rural areas in those states are the salt of the earth.


Some of them. But not the ones you consider such.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You obviously have no clue what the term "salt of the earth" means.  Do you have a high school diploma?


He called it right.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Diversity programs are still necessary.



There's already a diversity program. It's called life.  It's been helping people realize racism is wrong for a century now.  And it's done a lot better job than the government diversity programs ever dreamed of.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You obviously have no clue what the term "salt of the earth" means.  Do you have a high school diploma?


In your context it means white.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> There's already a diversity program. It's called life.  It's been helping people realize racism is wrong for a century now.  And it's done a lot better job than the government diversity programs ever dreamed of.


How so?

Given our history.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Where as state shitholes like MS, AL, LA and KS are republic state fuckups.


It takes decades to recover from a Democrat held mess


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> It takes decades to recover from a Democrat held mess


You mean republics can do it and pass the blame to immigrants.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> You mean republics can do it and pass the blame to immigrants.


?

Uhm no, the facts remain the democrats held on to the south forever and it takes decades to throw out the trash.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> ?
> 
> Uhm no, the facts remain the democrats held on to the south forever and it takes decades to throw out the trash.


Seems like the 1960's were a long time ago. How long does your fucking party need?


----------



## ... (Mar 5, 2022)

IM2 said:


> She's talking about white communities and how THEY live. A fact you choose to deny because you can't face it.


My family is from Tennessee's Upper Cumberland.  Very rural.  I have been to homes wherein the parents nor children wore any shoes and had one milking cow.  My family was in North Carolina long before the revolution.

Ever been to an out in the country small church Revival?  I was at one when I was 16.

There are far more whites in this country that are in poverty than there are blacks.  The difference is the Hills and back country vs urban society where politics lives.

I know a bit more than you think.


----------



## ... (Mar 5, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> ?
> 
> Uhm no, the facts remain the democrats held on to the south forever and it takes decades to throw out the trash.


They did up until the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  By then Republican recruiting camps had been set up all over the south as LBJ "handed the south over to the Republican party" so Johnson had said at the time.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How so?
> 
> Given our history.



Well, let see. The only segregation going on now, are black principles separating children by race. Blacks and whites shop and work together in every store in the US. Blacks and white fly together, go to work together, school together, college together.  And contrary to popular leftist belief, blacks and white can even be friends with each other now. 

Those are just a few.  Do you need more?


----------



## horselightning (Mar 5, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Well, let see. The only segregation going on now, are black principles separating children by race. Blacks and whites shop and work together in every store in the US. Blacks and white fly together, go to work together, school together, college together.  And contrary to popular leftist belief, blacks and white can even be friends with each other now.
> 
> Those are just a few.  Do you need more?


the  only seperating on  by  racist black supremacists.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 5, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Well, let see. The only segregation going on now, are black principles separating children by race. Blacks and whites shop and work together in every store in the US. Blacks and white fly together, go to work together, school together, college together.  And contrary to popular leftist belief, blacks and white can even be friends with each other now.
> 
> Those are just a few.  Do you need more?



A few of what? WTF are you posting about?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> There's already a diversity program. It's called life.  It's been helping people realize racism is wrong for a century now.  And it's done a lot better job than the government diversity programs ever dreamed of.


I’m starting t see it your way. I’m watching golf. It’s the perfect example. White guys invented it and owned it from the beginning. Maybe it’s not fair. Maybe there’s a poor inner city kid who would be great if golf were free for everyone. But it’s not. It’s a business. And we shouldn’t force golf clubs to be 15% minorities and 50% women. If black people want to golf build a golf course in the hood. Manufacture and Sell golf clubs real cheap to black kids


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> There's already a diversity program. It's called life.  It's been helping people realize racism is wrong for a century now.  And it's done a lot better job than the government diversity programs ever dreamed of.


The hell it has. This forum is evidence of the failure.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

jet57 said:


> My family is from Tennessee's Upper Cumberland.  Very rural.  I have been to homes wherein the parents nor children wore any shoes and had one milking cow.  My family was in North Carolina long before the revolution.
> 
> Ever been to an out in the country small church Revival?  I was at one when I was 16.
> 
> ...



My moms side of the family is from Harlan Kentucky. Poor whites who didn't wear shoes burned crosses in yards of black people because they were angry because those blacks had shoes. This is the reality of America. Poor whites with no shoes voted for trump because he promised them white supremacy again. Maybe it's time for poor whites with no shoes to stop being race pimped.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 5, 2022)

horselightning said:


> the  only seperating on  by  racist black supremacists.


That's a lie.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 5, 2022)

jet57 said:


> They did up until the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  By then Republican recruiting camps had been set up all over the south as LBJ "handed the south over to the Republican party" so Johnson had said at the time.


Glad you agree with me, it takes decades to clean up a Democrat mess


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 5, 2022)

IM2 said:


> My moms side of the family is from Harlan Kentucky. Poor whites who didn't wear shoes burned crosses in yards of black people because they were angry because those blacks had shoes. This is the reality of America. Poor whites with no shoes voted for trump because he promised them white supremacy again. Maybe it's time for poor whites with no shoes to stop being race pimped.


There was no blacks that were ever in Harlan Kentucky...so your white pretending to be black


----------



## horselightning (Mar 5, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Glad you agree with me, it takes decades to clean up a Democrat mess


like the one we got now.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The hell it has. This forum is evidence of the failure.



BS. The real evidence is the amount of interracial marriages, mix raced children, the amount of blacks and white traveling together, talking to each other in line at the store. It's the amount of blacks and whites in the same class rooms and offices. 

The left is still stuck on their BS systematic racism narrative. But we have like 50 real good years of anti racism that proves you lefties completely wrong. 

And what's retarded about this is the fact that all of these improvements since before the civil rights bill was signed into law, is the fact that the war on racism that your side keeps complaining about, was won many MANY years ago. And you don't even realize it.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> There was no blacks that were ever in Harlan Kentucky...so your white pretending to be black


That is false. There was a notable slave from Harlan Kentucky, and currently 6.5 percent of the current population of about 1500 there is Black.




__





						Kentucky by Heart: The life of Robert James Harlan is a fascinating story of overcoming barriers, prejudice | NKyTribune
					






					www.nkytribune.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> That is false. There was a notable slave from Harlan Kentucky, and currently 6.5 percent of the current population of about 1500 there is Black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are talking the past 100 years, eastern  Kentucky is white as all heck, I never even seen a white slum before till I crossed over the Ohio River into kentucky, what a dump.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> BS. The real evidence is the amount of interracial marriages, mix raced children, the amount of blacks and white traveling together, talking to each other in line at the store. It's the amount of blacks and whites in the same class rooms and offices.
> 
> The left is still stuck on their BS systematic racism narrative. But we have like 50 real good years of anti racism that proves you lefties completely wrong.
> 
> And what's retarded about this is the fact that all of these improvements since before the civil rights bill was signed into law, is the fact that the war on racism that your side keeps complaining about, was won many MANY years ago. And you don't even realize it.


Incorrect.

Turn black, then come talk to me about this. There have been whites who have denied that racism was a problem beginning with slavery.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> We are talking the past 100 years, eastern  Kentucky is white as all heck, I never even seen a white slum before till I crossed over the Ohio River into kentucky, what a dump.



Ive been through parts of eastern Kentucky, as well as some of the urban areas in the state and felt like I needed to be disinfected afterwards.


And I am talking about the PAST as well as the PRESENT. There has always been a presence of SOME blacks in Harlan. 
Why they stay makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## ... (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> My moms side of the family is from Harlan Kentucky. Poor whites who didn't wear shoes burned crosses in yards of black people because they were angry because those blacks had shoes. This is the reality of America. Poor whites with no shoes voted for trump because he promised them white supremacy again. Maybe it's time for poor whites with no shoes to stop being race pimped.


They burned crosses because they’re racist kkk people. Trump is a racist as well that’s why ignorant whites voted for him.


----------



## Correll (Mar 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Diversity programs shouldn't screw whites.  They are designed to stop screwing blacks.  Many times a black should have got the job but the hiring manager was white so.....and they don't even realize they're doing it.  Stop this and things will be fair.  I want what's fair.



No, they are not designed that way. Nothing about what they do, is about that. They are set up to discriminate against whites, to MAKE UP FOR the wide spread anti-black discrimination that people ASSUME is going on. 


What you describe, is more a function of enforcing the anti-discrimination laws that are on the books. Which is already so harsh that, AS YOU HAVE DESCRIBED, that employers (and others) are terrified of even the appearance of anti-black discrimination, leading to AS YOU HAVE DESCRIBED, hiring/promoting/not firing blacks over whites. 


So.... sure,  you could probably find some isolated instances of...insanely brave or out of touch white racists, who ACTUAL dare discriminate against blacks, but...they are fools pissing against the Tide.


----------



## ... (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Glad you agree with me, it takes decades to clean up a Democrat mess


Yeah, southern Republicans are confederates and racists.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Yeah, southern Republicans are confederates and racists.


Confused much?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> They burned crosses because they’re racist kkk people. Trump is a racist as well that’s why ignorant whites voted for him.


Provide evidence Trump is a racist please


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Provide evidence Trump is a racist please



Speaking for myself, I personally do not feel that Trump is a racist when comparing him to the actual definition of "racist", as well as the racists that I've  observed here and in real life.

A very close and long time friend of mine, who promotes professional boxing matches, associated with Trump when he was in the casino business in Las Vegas and Atlantic City, and
 explained it to me in these words:

"Trump is far too calculating and diabolical to be a racist.

The vast majority of true racists are flat out ignorant and  stupid, because they are blinded by their emotions, and it is very clear to anyone who is paying attention that Trumps hierarchy of "emotions" revolve around  his need for his  fragile ego to be stroked, and it does not matter to him what race the person is who is doing the "stroking".

He has an unusually depraved and calculated generosity towards those that he feels have unconditional loyalty to him and have the potential to make money FOR HIM. 

And if they reveal any sign of disloyalty to him and cannot, at some point continue to benefit him in some way, he typically discards them.

He's more of a narcissistic sociopath"


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> Ive been through parts of eastern Kentucky, as well as some of the urban areas in the state and felt like I needed to be disinfected afterwards.
> 
> 
> And I am talking about the PAST as well as the PRESENT. There has always been a presence of SOME blacks in Harlan.
> Why they stay makes no sense to me at all.


My moms whole family left. Some moved to Lexington, others Louisville, some to Cleveland.  I saw Harlan once as a child. Won't be looking to see it again.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> They burned crosses because they’re racist kkk people. Trump is a racist as well that’s why ignorant whites voted for him.


Yeah they were indeed racists. The stories my mom told me verified it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Yeah, southern Republicans are confederates and racists.


A lot of northern ones are too.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> No, they are not designed that way. Nothing about what they do, is about that. They are set up to discriminate against whites, to MAKE UP FOR the wide spread anti-black discrimination that people ASSUME is going on.
> 
> 
> What you describe, is more a function of enforcing the anti-discrimination laws that are on the books. Which is already so harsh that, AS YOU HAVE DESCRIBED, that employers (and others) are terrified of even the appearance of anti-black discrimination, leading to AS YOU HAVE DESCRIBED, hiring/promoting/not firing blacks over whites.
> ...


Previous post was brought to you by an apologist for racism and white privilege.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Provide evidence Trump is a racist please


His constant retweeting from racist websites.

His families two times being convicted of redlining.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 6, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


Why does a town need to be labeled? Racist


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

otto105 said:


> His constant retweeting from racist websites.
> 
> His families two times being convicted of redlining.


Parroting from some racist web sites doesn't make one a racist if the subject is not about race, and what a father does, doesn't convict the son 

Give me instances on where Trump said racist things...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why does a town need to be labeled? Racist


Most rednecks are proud and label themselves


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Previous post was brought to you by an apologist for racism and white privilege.


I put that idiot on ignore 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Provide evidence Trump is a racist please


My gawd, you can't be serious?  After 4 years of him as POTUS talking about Shit Holes and the border?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> My moms whole family left. Some moved to Lexington, others Louisville, some to Cleveland.  I saw Harlan once as a child. Won't be looking to see it again.


I thoroughly understand why.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> My gawd, you can't be serious?  After 4 years of him as POTUS talking about Shit Holes and the border?


That's being racist? 

Those are facts


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> That's being racist?
> 
> Those are facts


Definitions
Definitions from Oxford Languages · Learn more


_adjective_


prejudiced against or antagonistic toward a person or people on the basis of their membership in a particular racial or ethnic group, typically one that is a minority or marginalized.
"we are investigating complaints about racist abuse"

_noun_


a person who is prejudiced against or antagonistic toward people on the basis of their membership in a particular racial or ethnic group, typically one that is a minority or marginalized.
"he has been targeted by vicious racists online"


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

Erinwltr said:


> Definitions
> Definitions from Oxford Languages · Learn more
> 
> 
> ...


And?

These are facts Mexico is a shit hole the hoods in chicago, detroit, east st louis, Los angles, Philadelphia, New York, Memphis most parts of Africa most towns in East kentucky, West Virginia on and on are shit holes

How is that being racist ?


----------



## ... (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> A lot of northern ones are too.


It’s the Republican agenda and the army of droolers that are attempting to destabilize the country so that they can take control of our government. Mitch McConnell (the fake Irishman) worked hard to get a right-wing Supreme Court: that’s the tool the far right wants to use to overturn laws and disrupt the lives of people they and issues they don’t like.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Turn black, then come talk to me about this. There have been whites who have denied that racism was a problem beginning with slavery.



Black folks in 2022 still using racism like it's a disability. 🦽 HA HA HA HA HA HA
Maybe they just got bad role models.


----------



## ... (Mar 6, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Black folks in 2022 still using racism like it's a crutch. 🦽


Whites in 2022 still using racism in support of the confederacy.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Parroting from some racist web sites doesn't make one a racist if the subject is not about race, and what a father does, doesn't convict the son
> 
> Give me instances on where Trump said racist things...


Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2020


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Whites in 2022 still using racism in support of the confederacy.



That's cute. It's not accurate. But still cute.  The confederacy was democrat.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Donald Trump’s long history of racism, from the 1970s to 2020


From VOX? 

Pick one from that link and let's go into detail.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Whites in 2022 still using racism in support of the confederacy.


Link and proof?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Whites in 2022 still using racism in support of the confederacy.



We can't help you people keep electing racists like Joe Bidumb.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> From VOX?
> 
> Pick one from that link and let's go into detail.


Aren't all Mexicans rapists and murders?


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Aren't all Mexicans rapists and murders?



Who said all Mexicans were?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Who said all Mexicans were?




One more of the lies Democrats tried to advance against Trump.



"Tim Kaine falsely says Trump said 'all Mexicans are"​"The thing that amazes me is the depth of his trash talking with Latinos, saying all Mexicans are rapists and going after Latino immigrants," Kaine said.

No doubt, Trump has made controversial statements about the groups Kaine cited. But did Trump go as far as saying "all Mexicans are rapists?"

We asked the Clinton-Kaine campaign for evidence. It cited 16 instances since June 2015 when Trump said that some of the unauthorized immigrants crossing the Mexican border into the U.S. are hardened criminals and rapists.

...Trump, in none of the quotes, made the charge that "all Mexicans are rapists," as Kaine said. There’s nothing that even approached such a contention.

So we rate Kaine’s statement False." PolitiFact - Tim Kaine falsely says Trump said 'all Mexicans are rapists'​


Democrats.......they lie about everything.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 6, 2022)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Republicans?
> 
> How about we hold the  same standard to  California, NY, Massachusetts, NJ, etc. and not elect Democrats?


You mean states that are doing very well?  WHy would they?   So they can go downhill like red states?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Aren't all Mexicans rapists and murders?


He didn't say All who would say all, he implied there is good people and bad people on all sides 

That was his theme, most on the left don't want to offend anyone and think everyone's good


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

jet57 said:


> They burned crosses because they’re racist kkk people. Trump is a racist as well that’s why ignorant whites voted for him.



Democrats burned more crosses, protested against desegregation, fought FOR slavery, hung more blacks, than republicans ever thought about.  

And now, still treating blacks like their skin color is a disability.  Regardless of the fact that there are millions of middle class, upper middle class, millionaires and billionaires in this country, who didn't use their race as a  🦽.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> You mean states that are doing very well?  WHy would they?   So they can go downhill like red states?



Sweet Hart this is not the year 1958 and democrats control the red states .


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Parroting from some racist web sites doesn't make one a racist if the subject is not about race, and what a father does, doesn't convict the son
> 
> Give me instances on where Trump said racist things...



You gotta remember what the left deems racist. Math, helmets, people who support All Lives Matter. etc etc


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> One more of the lies Democrats tried to advance against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know that. I know that. Even the left knows it. But they're running out of false narratives. We're just letting them drag us into their own twilight zone, out of sympathy. I suppose it's sympathy. I feel a little sorry for them still being so blind and so "owned."  
They're party loyalist. Party loyalist will do and say anything they're leadership tells them to do, because they're too stupid to rationalize things for themselves.   The lame stream media calls Trump a racist, they don't do any fact checking to see if it's true. They just go with it.  

November can't come soon enough.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Voting against their own interest is something white people in the "rust belt" and "bread basket" of this country have been doing for decades. They aren't conditioned to ask questions of who is actually responsible for the state that their lives are in. They are conditioned to dislike anyone that doesn't look like them or think like them. Then they walk into the voting both and put a check box next to the white Republican's name. Because that's what they are conditioned to do.


The absolute worse cities in America have been in Democratic control for decades. Crime, poverty, drug use, teenage pregnancy, high school drop outs etc... They tell the blacks in these cities how they are going to help them, but never seem to do it. In fact conditions get worse every year.
Than they put planned parenthood clinics in those inner cities to make sure they can kill off as many as possible. They fight against school choice to keep blacks in failing schools.
Wake up America! The only racist I see are on the left.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> My moms whole family left. Some moved to Lexington, others Louisville, some to Cleveland.  I saw Harlan once as a child. Won't be looking to see it again.


And I understand perfectly why not.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> And I understand perfectly why not.


I don't know how momma made it. Cause growing up in my family in my hometown, she took no crap from white folks. She died as an honored and respected citizen of this town.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Stashman said:


> The absolute worse cities in America have been in Democratic control for decades. Crime, poverty, drug use, teenage pregnancy, high school drop outs etc... They tell the blacks in these cities how they are going to help them, but never seem to do it. In fact conditions get worse every year.
> Than they put planned parenthood clinics in those inner cities to make sure they can kill off as many as possible. They fight against school choice to keep blacks in failing schools.
> Wake up America! The only racist I see are on the left.


Incorrect. RepubliKKKlans run and lose elections because what they propose is worse.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Incorrect. RepubliKKKlans run and lose elections because what they propose is worse.


Take a minute and look up the worse ran cities in America. And than take an extra minute to see whose been running them. It's right before your face and you still can't see?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Take a minute and look up the worse ran cities in America. And than take an extra minute to see whose been running them. It's right before your face and you still can't see?


I don't need to do that. Republicans have fucked up this country, a republican fucked up my state, but you want to talk about cities. The fact is republicans run and lose in cities because what they offer is worse.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> You know that. I know that. Even the left knows it. But they're running out of false narratives. We're just letting them drag us into their own twilight zone, out of sympathy. I suppose it's sympathy. I feel a little sorry for them still being so blind and so "owned."
> They're party loyalist. Party loyalist will do and say anything they're leadership tells them to do, because they're too stupid to rationalize things for themselves.   The lame stream media calls Trump a racist, they don't do any fact checking to see if it's true. They just go with it.
> 
> November can't come soon enough.




I regularly post some 30-40 lies and hoaxes that have been exposed and exploded, and the fact that the morons parroted every one of them.....and will do so with every new one their ersatz religion pumps out.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I regularly post some 30-40 lies and hoaxes that have been exposed and exploded, and the fact that the morons parroted every one of them.....and will do so with every new one their ersatz religion pumps out.


No you don't.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I don't need to do that. Republicans have fucked up this country, a republican fucked up my state, but you want to talk about cities. The fact is republicans run and lose in cities because what they offer is worse.


Keep voting for your slave masters, and keep getting what your getting. You need to go and learn about the creator of Planned Parenthood. Her name was Margarete Sanger who was a believer in the eugenics movement of the early 20th century.
They do not put clinics in my neighborhoods.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Keep voting for your slave masters, and keep getting what your getting. You need to go and learn about the creator of Planned Parenthood. Her name was Margarete Sanger who was a believer in the eugenics movement of the early 20th century.
> They do not put clinics in my neighborhoods.


If I wanted a slavemaster, I'd vote republiKKKlan.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No you don't.




I'm sooooo glad you opend this door.


Here goes:


“… I would like to call attention to the principle of jurisprudence *“Falsus in uno, falsus in omnibus” (False in one thing, false in all)*. Although written in Latin, it’s English common law from the early 17th century, stating that “a witness who testifies falsely about one matter is not credible to testify about any matter.” Durham Reveals Democrats Behaving Like KGB; Is More Coming?



Democrats lie about everything….on what basis would any of their fabricated data be considered valid???
Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, “HandsUpDon’tShoot,”Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....and “More than 50 former intelligence officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice president's son."



Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
...and, and that ‘armed insurrection’ that never occurred, and AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol. And, of course the 275 Democrat inspired riots were ‘mostly peaceful.’

And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet Democrat voters are, ready to swallow the next lie.

And that the Wuhan Red Death did not come from a Chinese Communist lab that got its funding via Dr. Fauci, and its purpose was to remove Trump….

FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th. The lie that it was Republicans who wanted to defund the police. The lie that Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught. The lie that 600,000 died from the Wuhan Red Death.
What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 30 times already???????????

Democrats claimed it was Republicans who demanded defunding the police, AOC claimed ten people were killed Jan6th, Ilhan Omar blames the police for crime, they claimed that CRT wasn’t being taught in government school, men can become pregnant, and MAGA fans attacked Jussie Smollett,….*


Brett Kavanaugh — Serial Rapist
President Michael Avenatti
The Covington KKKids Hoax
Hands Up, Don’t Shoot
George Zimmerman
Mostly Peaceful Black Lives Matter Riots
The Russia Collusion Hoax
Antifa Stormed the Beaches on D-Day
Cuomo (D-NY): King of Coronavirus Competence
The Clearing of Lafayette Square Hoax
The Lab Leak Theory Has Been Debunked Hoax
The Russians Are Behind Hunter’s Laptop Hoax
The Russian Bounty Hoax
The Capitol Police Officer Killed with a Fire Extinguisher Hoax
The Very Fine People Hoax
Men Can Magically Transform into Women
And *on* and *on* and *on*…
…what is the point of watching any corporate media outlet? All they do is lie. Even if you are an NPR wine mom, you do not want to be serially lied to.
The era of corporate media influence is ending thanks to the over the top bias, and that should be good for the future. Americans are rebelling against these exposed frauds, and 2022 should be a turning point."
Mark Simone 710










And you bought every single one of 'em, you dunce.


----------



## YoursTruly (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I don't need to do that. Republicans have fucked up this country, a republican fucked up my state, but you want to talk about cities. The fact is republicans run and lose in cities because what they offer is worse.



If you call employing more 👮‍♂️, tougher prosecutors, less freebies as something worse, then that makes you sound like a . You some kind of welfare sponge drug dealer or something?  
Republican lead cities have fewer crimes, better paying💸 jobs, less poverty and welfare. Stricter laws to help keep  off the streets.

Then there's the leftist ran cities like Chicago, NYC and San Francisco, who just the opposite. 

And still, you say the right has fucked up the country.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> If I wanted a slavemaster, I'd vote republiKKKlan.




Bet you're sorry you put your hoof in your mouth again, huh?


----------



## Stashman (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> If I wanted a slavemaster, I'd vote republiKKKlan.





PoliticalChic said:


> I'm sooooo glad you opend this door.
> 
> 
> Here goes:
> ...


That was OUTSTANDING thank you! To bad truth doesn't matter to the ignorant.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> If I wanted a slavemaster, I'd vote republiKKKlan.




Bulletin:

Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425


Same party that blocked every Republican anti-lynching bill.

"The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly



Try to shake off your slave mentality.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> I don't know either how my own elders made it during those times, however they somehow managed to survive and thrive while living in the worst and most hostile conditions imaginable in a society that despised them.
> 
> I can distinctly recall my own grandmother telling me once, that during her early years, "Anywhere south of Canada was no different than Alabama or Mississippi"




And you didn't object to the slander of all those white people who died to end slavery?


I'm surprised at you.




"At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.

And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
Blood Redemption



For more than a century, it was believed that 618,000 men died in the Civil War: 360,000 from the North and 258,000 from the South. But in recent decades, historians raised the number to an estimated 750,000 deaths, mostly blamed on the under-counting of Confederate casualties.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> One more of the lies Democrats tried to advance against Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah according to the former 1-term president some are murders.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bulletin:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> ...


Shut the hell up coolie. This ain't 1860 you stupid bitch. The republican party is now the party of the south.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Shut the hell up coolie. This ain't 1860 you stupid bitch. The republican party is now the party of the south.




I keep reminding you to eschew the sort of language that was directed at you during your formative years.....it was child abuse, poor parenting, and should be dealt with by the authorities.


I'd be happy to be on the jury, you poor thing.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> And you didn't object to the slander of all those white people who died to end slavery?
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at you.
> ...


All those white people did not die to end slavery but some of these folks did.

_By the end of the Civil War, roughly 179,000 black men (10% of the Union Army) served as soldiers in the U.S. Army and another 19,000 served in the Navy. Nearly 40,000 black soldiers died over the course of the war—30,000 of infection or disease. Black soldiers served in artillery and infantry and performed all noncombat support functions that sustain an army, as well. Black carpenters, chaplains, cooks, guards, laborers, nurses, scouts, spies, steamboat pilots, surgeons, and teamsters also contributed to the war cause. There were nearly 80 black commissioned officers. Black women, who could not formally join the Army, nonetheless served as nurses, spies, and scouts, the most famous being Harriet Tubman (photo citation: 200-HN-PIO-1), who scouted for the 2d South Carolina Volunteers.

*Because of prejudice against them, black units were not used in combat as extensively as they might have been. *Nevertheless, the soldiers served with distinction in a number of battles. Black infantrymen fought gallantly at Milliken's Bend, LA; Port Hudson, LA; Petersburg, VA; and Nashville, TN. The July 1863 assault on Fort Wagner, SC, in which the 54th Regiment of Massachusetts Volunteers lost two-thirds of their officers and half of their troops, was memorably dramatized in the film Glory. By war's end, 16 black soldiers had been awarded the Medal of Honor for their valor._






						Black Soldiers in the U.S. Military During the Civil War
					

Background "Once let the black man get upon his person the brass letter, U.S., let him get an eagle on his button, and a musket on his shoulder and bullets in his pocket, there is no power on earth that can deny that he has earned the right to citizenship." Frederick Douglass The issues of...




					www.archives.gov


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I keep reminding you to eschew the sort of language that was directed at you during your formative years.....it was child abuse, poor parenting, and should be dealt with by the authorities.
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to be on the jury, you poor thing.


Go fuck yourself.  Apparently that's the only language your racist ass can understand. And since you have no decency, you will get no decency.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Shut the hell up coolie. This ain't 1860 you stupid bitch. The republican party is now the party of the south.


If all the racism they say is taking place really is taking place than where is it? Don't know how old you are but I remember the news networks showing the KKK rallys on the news in full regalia. Since the left controls all 99% of all media then if it existed as much as they seemed to have you fooled into believing, than they would show to you. Don't see that. Do You?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> All those white people did not die to end slavery but some of these folks did.
> 
> _By the end of the Civil War, roughly 179,000 black men (10% of the Union Army) served as soldiers in the U.S. Army and another 19,000 served in the Navy. Nearly 40,000 black soldiers died over the course of the war—30,000 of infection or disease. Black soldiers served in artillery and infantry and performed all noncombat support functions that sustain an army, as well. Black carpenters, chaplains, cooks, guards, laborers, nurses, scouts, spies, steamboat pilots, surgeons, and teamsters also contributed to the war cause. There were nearly 80 black commissioned officers. Black women, who could not formally join the Army, nonetheless served as nurses, spies, and scouts, the most famous being Harriet Tubman (photo citation: 200-HN-PIO-1), who scouted for the 2d South Carolina Volunteers.
> 
> ...





My fav radio host, Dennis Prager, often says that courage is the lest common of virtues. _Gratitude_ is second.

And, you just proved that.



You might consider the words of Muhammad Ali on the subject:
" In 1960, when a Soviet Union reporter asked him about being a second-class citizen in America at the Rome Olympics, he said the following, comparing America and Africa:



> “To me, the U.S.A. is still the best country in the world, counting yours. It may be hard to eat sometimes, but anyhow I ain’t fighting alligators and living in a mud hut.”


... after his return to the United States, Ali reportedly said “Thank God my granddaddy got on that boat” after a reporter asked, “Champ, what did you think of Africa?”
Muhammad Ali thought Africa was a jungle... until he visited - Face2Face Africa


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Go fuck yourself.  Apparently that's the only language your racist ass can understand. And since you have no decency, you will get no decency.






See, that's what I mean: the results of poor parenting.


Can I have your opinion on this:

With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids? 

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000. 
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014





And….there is this:*

“For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups. For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.

So, we go from seven out of ten for African Americans, to one out of ten for Asian Americans” Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity

See a problem here?

See the cowardice of Democrats in their purposely ignoring it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Go fuck yourself.  Apparently that's the only language your racist ass can understand. And since you have no decency, you will get no decency.




Oh....no!!!

Looks like I frightened you away before you could provide your considered opinion!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Go fuck yourself.  Apparently that's the only language your racist ass can understand. And since you have no decency, you will get no decency.




You're not speaking to me any longer???????????


Was it something I said?


----------



## LOIE (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Bulletin:
> 
> Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> ...







From Politifact on the KKK:

Reporter Sean Gorman discovered then that the group’s founding is murky but that "historians generally agree it was founded by a handful of Confederate veterans in Pulaski, Tenn. as a social fraternity and it quickly changed into a violent group that terrorized newly empowered black and white Republicans in the South."

*One historian confirmed there’s a historic link between the Democrats and the KKK: Many angry Southern whites during the 1860s and 1870s were Democrats, and some joined the KKK. But according to J. Michael Martinez, who wrote the 2007 book "Carpetbaggers, Cavalry and the KKK," it’s misleading to say the Democratic Party founded the Klan.
It was a more of a grassroots creation, Martinez said. Plus, THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY OF THE PAST IS NOT THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY OF TODAY. From the 1930s onward, "you think of the Democratic Party being considered the party of the disenfranchised," he said.*

Carole Emberton, an associated professor at the University of Buffalo, agreed.

*"Although the names stayed the same, the platforms of the two parties reversed each other in the mid-20th century, due in large part to the white ‘Dixiecrats’ flight out of the Democratic Party and into the Republican Party after the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964," she said.*

Back in the mid-19th century, various Klans in the South acted as a "strong arm" for many local Democratic politicians, Emberton said. The Confederate general believed to be the KKK’s first Grand Dragon even spoke at the 1868 Democratic National Convention.
*By the time the Civil Rights Act became law, the Democratic Party supported so-called liberal causes that "had been the banner of the Republican Party."*


----------



## Stashman (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Go fuck yourself.  Apparently that's the only language your racist ass can understand. And since you have no decency, you will get no decency.





LOIE said:


> From Politifact on the KKK:
> 
> Reporter Sean Gorman discovered then that the group’s founding is murky but that "historians generally agree it was founded by a handful of Confederate veterans in Pulaski, Tenn. as a social fraternity and it quickly changed into a violent group that terrorized newly empowered black and white Republicans in the South."
> 
> ...


In all respect to you the so called party switch never happened. I think there was 1 who did. Please list for me names of those that switched. Bet ya can't. LOL!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

Stashman said:


> The absolute worse cities in America have been in Democratic control for decades. Crime, poverty, drug use, teenage pregnancy, high school drop outs etc... They tell the blacks in these cities how they are going to help them, but never seem to do it. In fact conditions get worse every year.
> Than they put planned parenthood clinics in those inner cities to make sure they can kill off as many as possible. They fight against school choice to keep blacks in failing schools.
> Wake up America! The only racist I see are on the left.


Take another hit, ace. When you're down to parroting alt-right talking points..you got nothing.
Poverty??..Everywhere...and it don't care about race. Here, take a tour through Applachia..I know you haven't.









						America's poorest white town: abandoned by coal, swallowed by drugs
					

In the first of a series of dispatches from the US’s poorest communities, we visit Beattyville, Kentucky, blighted by a lack of jobs and addiction to painkillers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2022)

LOIE said:


> From Politifact on the KKK:
> 
> Reporter Sean Gorman discovered then that the group’s founding is murky but that "historians generally agree it was founded by a handful of Confederate veterans in Pulaski, Tenn. as a social fraternity and it quickly changed into a violent group that terrorized newly empowered black and white Republicans in the South."
> 
> ...





*Politfact is a wholly owned subsidiary of the Democrat Party, you moron.*


On a national level, most people now know PolitiFact is nothing but another Obama-shilling mainstream media joke -- an entity so in the tank for the White House it ruled as mostly true that "Barack Obama has lowest spending record of any recent president:"​sing inflation-adjusted dollars, Obama had the second-lowest increase -- in fact, he actually presided over a decrease once inflation is taken into account.

Yes, you read that correctly. According to PolitiFact, when indexed for inflation, Obama _reduced _spending.

PolitiFact's motto appears to be: _The bigger the lie the more people will believe it._ Hm. Sounds familiar. But how else can you palace guard for a failed president?

But PolitiFact isn't just a national cancer on all of us. This reprehensible outfit also "fact-checks" in a number of individual states, including the crucial swing states of Florida, Wisconsin, Ohio, New Hampshire, and Virginia.

Unfortunately, my lack of superpowers makes it impossible for me to monitor the left-wing propaganda PolitiFact is surely spewing in each individual state. Thankfully, though, the Republican Party of Virginia has had enough and late yesterday hit back at PolitiFact Virginia with both barrels:

For quite some time we've had growing concerns regarding PolitiFact Virginia's approach towards Republicans in general, and in specific, "separating fact from fiction" against Republican candidates, officials and committees.

On February 16th of this year, the Republican Party of Virginia had a meeting with the Editor and Publisher of the Richmond Times-Dispatch regarding the paper's PolitiFact Virginia unit. In late April - two months later - we had a subsequent conference call to follow up on our original meeting.

Since the original meeting - nearly five months ago - PolitiFact Virginia has meted-out 36 rulings, not including recent "Ad Watch" articles. Of those rulings, 26 targeted Republican candidates, elected officials, our State Party, the U.S. Chamber of Commerce and American Crossroads. At the same time, PolitiFact Virginia handed down only 10 rulings on Democrats and one 3rd party organization.

That might not sound like both barrels, but included in the press release is this 87-page document which goes into great detail to refute a number of PolitiFact's lies, some of them nearly as absurd as PolitiFact's mostly true ruling that "Obama has the lowest spending record of any recent president."

This pushback is crucial and hopefully this is just the beginning. Whether it's on a national or local level, Republicans must treat the media as what it truly is: an adversary.

There is no downside anymore in pushing back and going on offense against the corrupt media. New Media is here to stay and *not *fighting back against the likes of PolitiFact is no different than not fighting back against the DNC.



VA Pushes Back Against PolitiFact, Shows Other States the Way







This bias is evident in:

1) The targeting of Republican political figures for lopsidedly disproportionate

PolitiFact examination;2

2) The showering of Republican politicians with suspiciously negative determinations;

and

3) The basing of these supposed “factual” determinations on highly subjective analysis

and even opinion masquerading as “fact checks.

http://library.constantcontact.com/...nia+--+Political+Bias+--+Final+--+7-10-12.pdf





Now comes a study from the George Mason University Center for Media and Public Affairs that demonstrates empirically that PolitiFact.org, one of the nation's leading "fact checkers," finds that Republicans are dishonest in their claims three times as often as Democrats. "PolitiFact.com has rated Republican claims as false three times as often as Democratic claims during President Obama's second term," the Center said in a release, "despite controversies over Obama administration statements on Benghazi, the IRS and the AP."

The fact that, as the Lichter study shows, "A majority of Democratic statements (54 percent) were rated as mostly or entirely true, compared to only 18 percent of Republican statements," probably has more to do with how the statements were picked and the subjective bias of the fact checker involved than anything remotely empirical. Likewise, the fact that "a majority of Republican statements (52 percent) were rated as mostly or entirely false, compared to only 24 percent of Democratic statements" probably has more to do with spinning stories than it does with evaluating statements.

There is a "truth gap" in Washington, but it doesn't exist along the lines the fact checkers would have you think. It was Obama who said you could keep the health care you had if you liked it, even if Obamacare became law. It was Obama who said the Citizens United decision would open the floodgates of foreign money into U.S. campaigns. It was Obama who said Benghazi happened because of a YouTube video. It was Obama's IRS that denied conservative political groups had been singled out for special scrutiny. And it was Obama who promised that taxes would not go up for any American making less than $250,000 per year.

All of these statements and plenty more are demonstrably false,



			http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/peter-roff/2013/05/28/study-finds-fact-checkers-biased-against-republicans
		






*PolitiFact.com* is a project operated by the _Tampa Bay Times_, in which reporters and editors from the _Times_ and affiliated media outlets "fact-check statements by members of Congress, the White House, lobbyists and interest groups".https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PolitiFact.com



The _St. PetersburgTampa Bay Times_, which started PolitiFact in conjunction with the _Congressional Quarterly_, is a traditionally liberal paper. We note that PolitiFact's stories appear to damage Republicans far more often than Democrats despite the fact that PF tends to choose about as many stories dealing with Republicans as for Democrats. If the selection process was blind then either proportions should be approximately even or else the party with worse ratings should receive more ratings overall according to what PolitiFact lists as its selection criteria. Plus our independent research helps confirm the hypothesis. About PolitiFact Bias/FAQ



"The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.

Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest." http://mediatrackers.org/florida/20...-times-scores-pants-on-fire-for-partisan-bias






PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)​


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Stashman said:


> If all the racism they say is taking place really is taking place than where is it? Don't know how old you are but I remember the news networks showing the KKK rallys on the news in full regalia. Since the left controls all 99% of all media then if it existed as much as they seemed to have you fooled into believing, than they would show to you. Don't see that. Do You?



Are you such a dumbfuck to think all there is to racism are KKK rallies?  Look at this place. You're looking at racism dead square in the face. The left may be fooling you but you are part of the racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> My fav radio host, Dennis Prager, often says that courage is the lest common of virtues. _Gratitude_ is second.
> 
> And, you just proved that.
> 
> ...


That's on Muhammad Ali. He found that he was wrong.

Maybe you need to be grateful because they let you escape Kim Jung Il and his son. But I don't have to be grateful for a damn thing. So make up your motherfucking mind bitch, if I wasn't ever a slave, whites never saved me from slavery and if no one white today is to be blamed for what their great grandparents did, then they can't credit them. If we aren't to hold past people to modern standards, then we cannot credit past people for modern freedom. Didn't they teach you this in those ivy league schools you say you attended? Or is the only ivy you know about is that poison ivy that has swollen up your face so that you look like a chipmunk. Go somewhere and eat some nuts ho.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> And you didn't object to the slander of all those white people who died to end slavery?
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at you.
> ...



I already know EVERY single statistic about the "War For States Rights" that are endlessly regurgitated by people like you, so please save it. 

There were also close to 180,000 black soldiers who fought on behalf of  the Union for LESSER pay and substandard treatment, in hopes that it would BUY their freedom, and ACCEPTANCE into American society. 

Obviously, you  sidestepped that fact, and if you didn't know that until now, look it up yourself, because I have no time to waste educating you.


Understand this:

I sincerely DO NOT want a SINGLE LIVING white person in America today to feel an ounce of guilt at all  about slavery or Jim Crow segregation.

And in return, I feel absolutely ZERO gratitude towards those who fought in that same war for what has been misrepresented in history as a "humanitarian" effort to free slaves from bondage, because as soon as the war was over, Jim Crow was introduced and stayed in effect for the next 100 years. 

And before you start the argument about "Democrats", Jim Crow laws were also enforced in northern states as well, where there were Republicans who sat by and watched.

The laws were enforced until 1965.

Both parties are equally as corrupt, and always have been and always will be, so your slavish  dedication to bashing Democrats and glorifying Republicans, is an outright joke.

Jim Crow was as debilitating to the black population of America as slavery, and it's effect has lingered for generations.

That war was fought on one side to retain slave labor to sustain the southern economy, and on the other side, if slavery had encroached upon the north, it would have displaced the white labor force in that region. so that was not going to be allowed to happen.

It was a war that was about economics, and was not a  "humanitarian" effort.

As an editorial comment, your slavish devotion to bashing Democrats and glorifying Republicans is truly amusing. 

Because both are equally despicable.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> You're not speaking to me any longer???????????
> 
> 
> Was it something I said?


I'm speaking directly to you.
Dum Yung ho.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I don't need to do that. Republicans have fucked up this country, a republican fucked up my state, but you want to talk about cities. The fact is republicans run and lose in cities because what they offer is worse.


How would you know???


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> I already know EVERY single statistic about the "War For States Rights" that are endlessly regurgitated by people like you, so please save it.
> 
> There were also close to 180,000 black soldiers who fought on behalf of  the Union for LESSER pay and substandard treatment, in hopes that it would BUY their freedom, and ACCEPTANCE into American society.
> 
> ...


*Teach!*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Politfact is a wholly owned subsidiary of the Democrat Party, you moron.*
> 
> 
> On a national level, most people now know PolitiFact is nothing but another Obama-shilling mainstream media joke -- an entity so in the tank for the White House it ruled as mostly true that "Barack Obama has lowest spending record of any recent president:"​sing inflation-adjusted dollars, Obama had the second-lowest increase -- in fact, he actually presided over a decrease once inflation is taken into account.
> ...


Ignorant.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 6, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> It was a war that was about economics, and was not a  "humanitarian" effort.


Lincoln devoted his entire political career to corrupting the established American form of government from one which was ''strictly limited'' and  decentralized, as the Founders intended, to a highly centralized, activist state.

Lincoln subverted the Constitution. He tried to crush states rights. He was a Hamiltonian.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I'm speaking directly to you.
> Dum Yung ho.



You're an embarrassment to your own cause.

That you're openly encouraged by those may view the way that you carry yourself as some kind of confirmation for their own beliefs is as laughable as it is disturbing. 

At least you're self-contained.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Shut the hell up coolie. This ain't 1860 you stupid bitch. The republican party is now the party of the south.


The Modern South, they even have McDonald's now compared to only hardees when the democrats ran it


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 6, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Lincoln devoted his entire political career to corrupting the established American form of government from one which was ''strictly limited'' and  decentralized, as the Founders intended, to a highly centralized, activist state.
> 
> Lincoln subverted the Constitution. He tried to crush states rights. He was a Hamiltonian.



To be clear, I've never been a Lincoln admirer. I feel that he has been romanticized in history as a great humanitarian, which he clearly was not, however to be fair, he was steered by the era that he lived in.

Furthermore, my own ancestors generally had ZERO rights during the Civil War era, and were only seeking freedom and liberation, by any means necessary. 

The so-called "Constitution" had absolutely no impact upon the quality of their lives during that era, except to identify them as less than human.

So I have no dog in that fight.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Politfact is a wholly owned subsidiary of the Democrat Party, you moron.*
> 
> 
> On a national level, most people now know PolitiFact is nothing but another Obama-shilling mainstream media joke -- an entity so in the tank for the White House it ruled as mostly true that "Barack Obama has lowest spending record of any recent president:"​sing inflation-adjusted dollars, Obama had the second-lowest increase -- in fact, he actually presided over a decrease once inflation is taken into account.
> ...


And you believe the things you post from conservative, right-wing news outlets are NOT biased?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I keep reminding you to eschew the sort of language that was directed at you during your formative years.....it was child abuse, poor parenting, and should be dealt with by the authorities.
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to be on the jury, you poor thing.


In russia, putin tells you what language you speak in...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 6, 2022)

LOIE said:


> From Politifact on the KKK:
> 
> Reporter Sean Gorman discovered then that the group’s founding is murky but that "historians generally agree it was founded by a handful of Confederate veterans in Pulaski, Tenn. as a social fraternity and it quickly changed into a violent group that terrorized newly empowered black and white Republicans in the South."
> 
> ...


Jimmy Carter won the South and only three dixicrats left the party, Al Gores dad for example remained


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> My fav radio host, Dennis Prager, often says that courage is the lest common of virtues. _Gratitude_ is second.
> 
> And, you just proved that.
> 
> ...


Denis prayger?

Sounds like an asshole.

Has he tried to buttfuck you?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Politfact is a wholly owned subsidiary of the Democrat Party, you moron.*
> 
> 
> On a national level, most people now know PolitiFact is nothing but another Obama-shilling mainstream media joke -- an entity so in the tank for the White House it ruled as mostly true that "Barack Obama has lowest spending record of any recent president:"​sing inflation-adjusted dollars, Obama had the second-lowest increase -- in fact, he actually presided over a decrease once inflation is taken into account.
> ...


In russia, putin does the fact checkering for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> No, they are not designed that way. Nothing about what they do, is about that. They are set up to discriminate against whites, to MAKE UP FOR the wide spread anti-black discrimination that people ASSUME is going on.
> 
> 
> What you describe, is more a function of enforcing the anti-discrimination laws that are on the books. Which is already so harsh that, AS YOU HAVE DESCRIBED, that employers (and others) are terrified of even the appearance of anti-black discrimination, leading to AS YOU HAVE DESCRIBED, hiring/promoting/not firing blacks over whites.
> ...


I had an apiphany. Life in America is like golf. It costs money to play golf. The best golf courses are in the richest neighborhoods. Some are private courses some public. No not every person should have equal access to all the best clubs and golf carts. In golf, life isn’t fair. It costs money to play. And not every club has to let you in. If blacks want more golf courses in their neighborhoods they should build them. And a black person should make affordable clubs every black child can afford.

And if a black person is truly better than the whites he will win major tournaments.

And no one gives a shit things aren’t fair for poor people in golf. It’s a business. White people have owned golf for centuries. Should we hav a program that force’s businesses to hire people because of color.

Im starting to come around.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I had an apiphany. Life in America is like golf. It costs money to play golf. The best golf courses are in the richest neighborhoods. Some are private courses some public. No not every person should have equal access to all the best clubs and golf carts. In golf, life isn’t fair. It costs money to play. And not every club has to let you in. If blacks want more golf courses in their neighborhoods they should build them. And a black person should make affordable clubs every black child can afford.
> 
> And if a black person is truly better than the whites he will win major tournaments.
> 
> ...


Funny that you chose golf as some sort of "epiphany"...Since it's origin is rich white mans hobby.

Have you went to Augusta GA and kissed the gate?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That's on Muhammad Ali. He found that he was wrong.
> 
> Maybe you need to be grateful because they let you escape Kim Jung Il and his son. But I don't have to be grateful for a damn thing. So make up your motherfucking mind bitch, if I wasn't ever a slave, whites never saved me from slavery and if no one white today is to be blamed for what their great grandparents did, then they can't credit them. If we aren't to hold past people to modern standards, then we cannot credit past people for modern freedom. Didn't they teach you this in those ivy league schools you say you attended? Or is the only ivy you know about is that poison ivy that has swollen up your face so that you look like a chipmunk. Go somewhere and eat some nuts ho.



In 1960, Muhammad Ali was only 18 years old, and was fresh out of Louisville, Kentucky, and had grown up in a system of segregation, and oppresion which he was far too young to fully understand at that time in his life. 

He was a sheltered and popular young athlete at that stage in his life, and frankly was not socially aware nor educated about the history of black people in America.

 The wealthy white people who funded his entry into professional boxing, didn't actually care about him personally at all. 

He was nothing more to them than an investment, and they regarded him similarly to how they would have regarded a race horse that was purchased to run in the Kentucky Derby.

In fact, when he returned from winning a gold medal for this country in 1960, he returned home to Louisville, only to be denied service in a local diner there. 

Did any of them show up to fight for his right to be served or speak up in his behalf?

NO. They did not. Why? Because he was a second class citizen, who was appreciated more in Rome than he was in the city that he was born in.


He ended up  tossing that worthless piece of fake gold into the Ohio River, over that incident.

The other and more factual side of this "FABLE" about him being "grateful" for his ancestors "getting on that boat" is that he obviously woke up to reality as a fully developed adult in later years. 

When he fought George Foreman in Zaire, back in 1974, I was there with my dad to see that fight and even did some roadwork with Ali, and witnessed how the native people there loved him, and how he loved them in return. 

He made frequent trips BACK to visit Africa in later years. He even spent time there with Nelson Mandela.

I heard those very words straight from him personally.










						Muhammad Ali’s five remarkable quotes about Africa
					

As Africa joins the rest of the world in mourning the late legend, we look at five of Muhammad Ali's quotes on the continent that would never be forgotten.




					venturesafrica.com


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> In 1960, Muhammad Ali was only 18 years old, and was fresh out of Louisville, Kentucky, and had grown up in a system of segregation, and oppresion which he was far too young to fully understand at that time in his life.
> 
> He was a sheltered and popular young athlete at that stage in his life, and frankly was not socially aware nor educated about the history of black people in America.
> 
> ...


Exactly. We know one thing about people like poli chic-they are disingenuous. Just like with Dr. King or Brother X, they take one or 2 sentences out of context and try to argue.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> In all respect to you the so called party switch never happened. I think there was 1 who did. Please list for me names of those that switched. Bet ya can't. LOL!


That is a lie. The south was once solidly democrat, now it's republican.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> You're an embarrassment to your own cause.
> 
> That you're openly encouraged by those may view the way that you carry yourself as some kind of confirmation for their own beliefs is as laughable as it is disturbing.
> 
> At least you're self-contained.


I give what I get from others. Your opinion means nothing. So as long as you say nothing to racism, do the same to me. Because you don't know how I carry myself. All you see is my disdain for racists and that disdain is deserved.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Lincoln devoted his entire political career to corrupting the established American form of government from one which was ''strictly limited'' and  decentralized, as the Founders intended, to a highly centralized, activist state.
> 
> Lincoln subverted the Constitution. He tried to crush states rights. He was a Hamiltonian.


The founders created a centralized government. States rights was not an issue until the civil rights cases. States rights created apartheid after slavery.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Previous post was brought to you by an apologist for racism and white privilege.




Said the weak asshole that could not challenge a single point of mine.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I had an apiphany. Life in America is like golf. It costs money to play golf. The best golf courses are in the richest neighborhoods. Some are private courses some public. No not every person should have equal access to all the best clubs and golf carts. In golf, life isn’t fair. It costs money to play. And not every club has to let you in. If blacks want more golf courses in their neighborhoods they should build them. And a black person should make affordable clubs every black child can afford.
> 
> And if a black person is truly better than the whites he will win major tournaments.
> 
> ...




Thank you. Also,


Don't forget plenty of blacks are "moving on up" and have the where with all to play in those nice golf courses.

Also, You are very correct.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Funny that you chose golf as some sort of "epiphany"...Since it's origin is rich white mans hobby.
> 
> Have you went to Augusta GA and kissed the gate?


Americas origin is also owned and controlled by rich white guys. That’s why I compared the two.

Should whites have to buy every black person clubs?
Reparations?

Should blacks complain why are there so few blacks on golf courses?

I think this is a great analogy


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The founders created a centralized government. States rights was not an issue until the civil rights cases. States rights created apartheid after slavery.




My God, EVERYTHING you just said, was wrong. EVERYTHING.  Dumbass.


----------



## Correll (Mar 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Funny that you chose golf as some sort of "epiphany"...Since it's origin is rich white mans hobby.
> 
> Have you went to Augusta GA and kissed the gate?




What was your point here, other than saying "white", like it is a bad thing?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That's on Muhammad Ali. He found that he was wrong.
> 
> Maybe you need to be grateful because they let you escape Kim Jung Il and his son. But I don't have to be grateful for a damn thing. So make up your motherfucking mind bitch, if I wasn't ever a slave, whites never saved me from slavery and if no one white today is to be blamed for what their great grandparents did, then they can't credit them. If we aren't to hold past people to modern standards, then we cannot credit past people for modern freedom. Didn't they teach you this in those ivy league schools you say you attended? Or is the only ivy you know about is that poison ivy that has swollen up your face so that you look like a chipmunk. Go somewhere and eat some nuts ho.




Oooooo....such fierce language!


Doesn't substitute for intelligent discourse.


See, that's what I mean: the results of poor parenting.


Can I have your opinion on this:

With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids?

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000.
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014





And….there is this:*

“For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups. For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.

So, we go from seven out of ten for African Americans, to one out of ten for Asian Americans” Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity

See a problem here?

See the cowardice of Democrats in their purposely ignoring it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> I already know EVERY single statistic about the "War For States Rights" that are endlessly regurgitated by people like you, so please save it.
> 
> There were also close to 180,000 black soldiers who fought on behalf of  the Union for LESSER pay and substandard treatment, in hopes that it would BUY their freedom, and ACCEPTANCE into American society.
> 
> ...




What does that have to do with your lack of gratitude????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> You're an embarrassment to your own cause.
> 
> That you're openly encouraged by those may view the way that you carry yourself as some kind of confirmation for their own beliefs is as laughable as it is disturbing.
> 
> At least you're self-contained.





There is a sub-culture that has been taught that anger and disrespect equal rectitude, and substitute for knownledge and facts.

Looking at every other culture, one can see the failure of such pathology.

This, thanks to the Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

LOIE said:


> And you believe the things you post from conservative, right-wing news outlets are NOT biased?




Listen carefully: the post from me included Liberal Eric Foner.


Foner, Eric | Department of History - Columbia University​https://history.columbia.edu › person › foner-eric



Eric _Foner_, DeWitt Clinton Professor Emeritus of History, specializes in the Civil War and Reconstruction, slavery, and 19th-century America.



If not for morons....you......the Democrat Party would never win an election.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> What does that have to do with your lack of gratitude????



As I stated, I don't feel that anyone should feel guilt over the past.

Am I am free to have no gratitude about what happened in the past as  well. The only gratitude that I do have is for the family that I have who served in the military, in spite of the bias that they experienced while serving.

And frankly, my personal sentiment is no concern of yours.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Exactly. We know one thing about people like poli chic-they are disingenuous. Just like with Dr. King or Brother X, they take one or 2 sentences out of context and try to argue.



As you know there will always be those who will do that. 

Since I happened to have personally known Ali as well as his brother Ramahan, and also his life long friend and biographer,
 Howard Bingham,
what I say about Ali is for the most part, exactly what I heard him say while in his or Howard's presence.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> As I stated, I don't feel that anyone should feel guilt over the past.
> 
> Am I am free to have no gratitude about what happened in the past as  well. The only gratitude that I do have is for the family that I have who served in the military, in spite of the bias that they experienced while serving.
> 
> And frankly, my personal sentiment is no concern of yours.




Keep posting and I will make it my concern.

If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That is a lie. The south was once solidly democrat, now it's republican.


You do know people die right?

Generation X wanted manufacturing jobs and prosperity which the Republicans provided see North and South Carolina and Georgia


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Are you such a dumbfuck to think all there is to racism are KKK rallies?  Look at this place. You're looking at racism dead square in the face. The left may be fooling you but you are part of the racism.


Show it to me man. Give me all of those incidents you say are taking place. Your being lied too and manipulated by the same racist democrats as always. Don't let them use YOU as a pawn in their game.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Keep posting and I will make it my concern.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.



ROFL!

Don't flatter yourself. It is not a good look, even for you.

 I will visit whatever "kitchen" I choose to and will post WHATEVER I want to, WHENEVER I want to. 

If that disturbs you, thats too bad. 

That is your problem, not mine.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> As you know there will always be those who will do that.
> 
> Since I happened to have personally known Ali as well as his brother Ramahan, and also his life long friend and biographer,
> Howard Bingham,
> what I say about Ali is for the most part, exactly what I heard him say while in his or Howard's presence.



I know that you have and appreciate the knowledge you have shared with me about him.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Show it to me man. Give me all of those incidents you say are taking place. Your being lied too and manipulated by the same racist democrats as always. Don't let them use YOU as a pawn in their game.


Look at this forum and shut the hell up. Racism has never only been about visible "incidents" and you know it. I stand by these words:

*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*

Now quit trying to get me to become a republiKKKlan. I will remain independent and vote for democrats in national races. Your party is the American White Nationalist Front.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Keep posting and I will make it my concern.
> 
> If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


Katsteve will carve you up and make you leave this forum. You're way too young and stupid to try the likes of Katsteve.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Look at this forum and shut the hell up. Racism has never only been about visible "incidents" and you know it. I stand by these words:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*
> 
> Now quit trying to get me to become a republiKKKlan. I will remain independent and vote for democrats in national races. Your party is the American White Nationalist Front.


Okay. You wouldn't list those. So, please list all the great things the democrats have done for YOU. They control you with their welfare, and you keep taking it thinking they are doing you a favor. What if I'm right man?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Listen carefully: the post from me included Liberal Eric Foner.
> 
> Foner, Eric | Department of History - Columbia University​https://history.columbia.edu › person › foner-eric
> 
> ...


You are truly dumb. If the ivy league produces people like you, those colleges need to close.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Okay. You wouldn't list those. So, please list all the great things the democrats have done for YOU. They control you with their welfare, and you keep taking it thinking they are doing you a favor. What if I'm right man?


All you need to do is read the posts here. Don't ask me questions.  Your post is the evidence of the racism you asked to see. I have never been on welfare one second of my life and that in itself makes you wrong.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> All you need to do is read the posts here. Don't ask me questions.  Your post is the evidence of the racism you asked to see. I have never been on welfare one second of my life and that in itself makes you wrong.


Sorry I have to make you acually think. Your being fed poison and you don't even know it. Your race takes the welfare. That keeps them in the urban plantations also known as projects set up and to this day ran by the democrats. Their killing your race and you really ought to care. I am not a racist just pointing out things that need to be said to get fixed. I have too because I sure don't see ANY black leaders talking about father absence in the black race. I don't hear them talk about all the black on black killings. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton only show up long enough to get on tv and then they are gone as always.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is a sub-culture that has been taught that anger and disrespect equal rectitude, and substitute for knownledge and facts.
> 
> Looking at every other culture, one can see the failure of such pathology.
> 
> This, thanks to the Democrats.


67 percent of all Asians are democrat so apparently you're talking about your own culture.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> 67 percent of all Asians are democrat so apparently you're talking about your own culture.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Oooooo....such fierce language!
> 
> 
> Doesn't substitute for intelligent discourse.
> ...


You don't offer intelligent discourse and the bullshit you keep repeating from Townhall certainly has no credibility. Out of wedlock births don't have a damn thing to do with anything.

*"The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."*

Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, _The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap,_ pg. 10 https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf

Once again, I have made an example out of you.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ordinary Guy said:


>


What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Don't flatter yourself. It is not a good look, even for you.
> 
> ...




And you will get the response I deem appropirate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Katsteve will carve you up and make you leave this forum. You're way too young and stupid to try the likes of Katsteve.




You mean  like you've 'carved me up'????


Speaking of which.....

Can I have your opinion on this:

With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids?

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000.
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014





And….there is this:*

“For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups. For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.

So, we go from seven out of ten for African Americans, to one out of ten for Asian Americans” Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity

See a problem here?

See the cowardice of Democrats in their purposely ignoring it?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> And you will get the response I deem appropirate.



You can respond to whatever you wish to, and I will choose whether to acknowledge it, or not. 

Likely it will be the latter. Typically I don't waste any time on  individuals or topics that are of no interest to me.


----------



## ... (Mar 7, 2022)

YoursTruly said:


> Democrats burned more crosses, protested against desegregation, fought FOR slavery, hung more blacks, than republicans ever thought about.
> 
> And now, still treating blacks like their skin color is a disability.  Regardless of the fact that there are millions of middle class, upper middle class, millionaires and billionaires in this country, who didn't use their race as a  🦽.


Yeah that DOSE make Thomas Jefferson a white supremacist and American nazi I guess.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> You mean  like you've 'carved me up'????
> 
> 
> Speaking of which.....
> ...


You've been shown that unmarried births are irrelevant.

_"Even after completing undergraduate and graduate degrees, black and Hispanic workers earned less than non-Hispanic white workers with the same, or often less, education."_
*- Roy Eduardo Kokoyachuk, ThinkNow Research*

 Kokoyachuck found that blacks and Hispanics with college degrees were paid less than whites and Asians with comparable education. His study showed the blacks and Hispanics who graduated in S.T.E.M majors earned less than whites and Asians with degrees in those same majors. 

_"Even when Blacks and Hispanics go the extra mile and earn professional degrees, their incomes still don’t break six figures. Whites and Asians, however, double their incomes by earning professional degrees, allowing them to make well over $100,000 a year."_

Roy Eduardo Kokoyachuk, _Education Alone Can't Close The Racial Wage Gap_, Education Alone Can't Close The Racial Wage Gap

*"In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not track rates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure."*

Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, _The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap,_ pg. 11 https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf

Everything you believe is wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Yeah that DOSE make Thomas Jefferson a white supremacist and American nazi I guess.


Jefferson was a racist. He owned 600 slaves. He bred slaves like they were animals to sell to make money.


----------



## ... (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Jefferson was a racist. He owned 600 slaves. He bred slaves like they were animals to sell to make money.


I guess he was a budding KKK Supreme Dragon and American nazi.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Sorry I have to make you acually think. Your being fed poison and you don't even know it. Your race takes the welfare. That keeps them in the urban plantations also known as projects set up and to this day ran by the democrats. Their killing your race and you really ought to care. I am not a racist just pointing out things that need to be said to get fixed. I have too because I sure don't see ANY black leaders talking about father absence in the black race. I don't hear them talk about all the black on black killings. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton only show up long enough to get on tv and then they are gone as always.


I have been thinking far longer than you have. The republican party tried making slavery constitutional, so please spare me the paternalism white man. You bring up irrelevant white racist talking points. Yes things need to be fixed starting with white republicans shutting the fuck up with their opinions. The fact is this: THE ROOT CAUSE OF THE PROBLEMS BLACKS FACE IS WHITE RACISM.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

jet57 said:


> I guess he was a budding KKK Supreme Dragon and American nazi.


What he was, was a slaveowner and slave breeder.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

YoursTruly said:
Democrats burned more crosses, protested against desegregation, fought FOR slavery, hung more blacks, than republicans ever thought about.

And now, still treating blacks like their skin color is a disability. Regardless of the fact that there are millions of middle class, upper middle class, millionaires and billionaires in this country, who didn't use their race as a 🦽.

Whites have used race as a handicap from jump. Those like yourstruly live with a psychosis as it pertains to the issue of race.

There are 7 black billionaires in America. 7 out of 48 million.

Republicans wrote and got the Corwin Amendment passed. That amendment would have made slavery constitutional. So spare us the lies about the republican party.


----------



## ... (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What he was, was a slaveowner and slave breeder.


Yeah, a Democrat; right?


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> YoursTruly said:
> Democrats burned more crosses, protested against desegregation, fought FOR slavery, hung more blacks, than republicans ever thought about.
> 
> And now, still treating blacks like their skin color is a disability. Regardless of the fact that there are millions of middle class, upper middle class, millionaires and billionaires in this country, who didn't use their race as a 🦽.
> ...


You are such a victim. Cry me a river man. Pull up your big boy pants and take personal responsibilty. I have had hard life and not once have blamed anyone for it. I never expect anyone else to come to my rescue and fix my problems. You have the same opportunity that I have. Same rights as I have. Suck it up buttercup and be a man.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What does this have to do with anything?


it is above your head, I love it, thank you for this reply


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> You can respond to whatever you wish to, and I will choose whether to acknowledge it, or not.
> 
> Likely it will be the latter. Typically I don't waste any time on  individuals or topics that are of no interest to me.




No prob.


But I will always be there to help you become a better person.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You've been shown that unmarried births are irrelevant.
> 
> _"Even after completing undergraduate and graduate degrees, black and Hispanic workers earned less than non-Hispanic white workers with the same, or often less, education."_
> *- Roy Eduardo Kokoyachuk, ThinkNow Research*
> ...




I actually appreciate the effort you....finally....put into a respone.


Especially using Daniel Patrick Moynihan, the smartest Democrat ever elected....proven here:
*"In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers."


Of course he was correct:*

*Statistics on children of single parents.

Posted By: Dave4Ashley <dave@canadian.net>
Date: Wednesday, 21 January 2009, at 10:13 a.m. *​
Single Mothers, the Children, their Homes and the obvious case for Equal Shared Parenting
Compiled by Paul Clements FRA (US)

37.8% of single mothers are divorced, 41% never married, and only 6.5% widows.
Brookings Institute, “Assessing the Impact of Welfare Reform on Single Mothers”, Part 2, 3/22/04

“The strongest predictor of whether a person will end up in prison, is that they were raised by a single parent”.
C.C. Harper and S.S. McLanahan, “Father Absence and Youth Incarceration”, Paper presented at the Annual Meeting of the American Sociological Assoc., San Francisco, CA, 1998

In 1996, 70% of inmates in state juvenile detention centers serving long sentences, were raised by single mothers. Wade Horn, “Why There Is No Substitute For Parents”, IMPRIMIS 26, NO.6, June, 1997

72% of juvenile murderers, and 60% of rapists came from single mother homes.
Chuck Colson, “How Shall We Live?” Tyndale House , 2004, p.323

70% of teen births occur to girls in single mother homes.
David T. Lykken, “Reconstructing Fathers”, American Psychologist 55, 681,681, 2000

70% of drop-outs, and 70% of teen suicides come from single mother homes.
Wade Horn, “Why There Is No Substitute For Parents,” IMPRIMIS 26, N0. 6, June 1997

70% of runaways, 70% of juvenile delinquents, and 70% of Child murderers, come from single mother homes.
Richard E. Redding, “It’s Really About Sex”, Duke Univ. Journal of Gender Law and Policy, Jan.1, 2008

“Girls raised without fathers are more sexually promiscuous, and more likely to end up divorced.”
Wade Horn, “Why There Is No Substitute For Parents”, IMPRIMIS 26, No.6, June, 1997

“After controlling for single motherhood, the difference between black and white crime rates disappeared.”
Progressive Policy Institute, 1990, quoted by David Blankenhorn, “Fatherless America: Confronting Our Most Urgent Social Problem,” New York, Harper Perennial, 1996, p.31

63% of all youth suicides,
70% of all teen pregnancies,
71% of all adolescent chemical/substance abusers,
80% of all prison inmates, and
90% of all homeless and runaway children came from single mother homes.
Bob Ray Sanders, “Hey Y’all, Let’s Fill The Hall (Of Fame), Ft. Worth Star Telegram, Oct.28,2007
Mona Charen, “More Good News Than Bad?”, Washington Times, Mar.16, 2001 (citing Bill Bennett, “The Index of Leading Cultural Indicators: American society at the end of the 20th Century., New York, Broadway Books, 1994)

Children brought up in single mother homes are:
5 times more likely to commit suicide,
9 times more likely to drop out of high school,
10 times more likely to abuse chemical substances,
14 times more likely to commit rape,
20 times more likely to end up in prison,
32 times more likely to run away from home.
Chuck Eddy, “The Daddy Shady Show”, Village Voice, Dec. 31, 2002

“America has more than twice as many teenage births as other developed nations.”
Isabel V.Sawhill, to House Committee on Ways and Means, Subcommittee on Human Resources, June 29, 1999

86% of American teen births are out of wedlock.
Dr. David Popenoe, “The Future of Marriage In America”, Rutgers Univ., The National Marriage Project, 2007

600,000 out of wedlock births in 1979.
Patrick Fagan and William H.G.Fitzgerald, “Why Serious Welfare Reform Must Include Serious Adoption Reform. Heritage Foundation Reports, July 27, 1995

Less than 1% of children born to never married women were placed for adoption from 1989 to 1995.
U.S. DHHS, Child Welfare Information Gateway, “Voluntary Relinquishment For Adoption, Numbers and trends, 2005

In 2003, there were 1.5 Million unwed births, and less than 1% were put up for adoption.
Fagan and Fitzgerald (above)

Only 4% of college graduates have illegitimate children, and only 16% of college graduates get divorced, compared to 46% of high school dropouts, who marry in smaller numbers to begin with.
Dr. David Popenoe, “The Future Of Marriage In America; “The Frayed Knot – Marriage in America”, The Economist, May 26, 2007

50% of single mothers are below the poverty line, their children are 6 times more likely to be in poverty than children with married parents.
Chuck Colson, “How Shall We Live”, Tyndale House.

85% of homeless families are single mother families.
Barry H. Waldman and Stephen P. Perlman, “Homeless Children With Disabilities, “ The Exceptional Parent, June 1, 2008 (American Academy of Developmental Medicine and Dentistry

90% of welfare recipients are single mothers.
Jason DeParle, “Raising Kevion”, New York Times, Aug. 22, 2004

There were 3 million single mothers in 1970 and 10 million in 2003.
U.S. Census, Table FM-2, All Parent/Child Situations, by Type, Race, and Hispanic origin of Householder, 1970 to 2003

The illegitimacy rate went up more than 300% since 1970.
House Ways and Means Committee, Nonmarital Births to Adults and Teenagers and Federal Strategies to Reduce Nonmarital Pregnancies, appendix “M”, 2003



			http://www.equaljustice.ca/cgi-bin/forum.cgi/noframes/read/35106
		



I hope you've learned from this.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> No prob.
> 
> 
> But I will always be there to help you become a better person.



I am already as well as can be, and if I need improvement, I have the resources to handle that without you.


Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself.

However, your delusions of granduer are quite entertaining......for today only. 


So enjoy my attention...... while it lasts.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> I am already as well as can be, and if I need improvement, I have the resources to handle that without you.
> 
> 
> Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself.
> ...




"Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself."



How so?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> How so?


One word....."INTROSPECTION".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> One word....."INTROSPECTION".



"Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself."


Seems you know you were lying when you said that.


Clearly you need my help to be a better person.


Step one: stop lying.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Yeah, a Democrat; right?


Since the democratic party didn't start until 1828, I doubt it.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I actually appreciate the effort you....finally....put into a respone.
> 
> 
> Especially using Daniel Patrick Moynihan, the smartest Democrat ever elected....proven here:
> ...


Moniyhan was wrong and single mothers aren't the problem.

You've been shown that, so face reality.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself."
> 
> 
> Seems you know you were lying when you said that.
> ...


The man you're talking to (katsteve) has accomplished things you never will. You're an idiot talking trash online. Go do some laundry.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ordinary Guy said:


> it is above your head, I love it, thank you for this reply


Nothing you post will be above my head.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> You are such a victim. Cry me a river man. Pull up your big boy pants and take personal responsibilty. I have had hard life and not once have blamed anyone for it. I never expect anyone else to come to my rescue and fix my problems. You have the same opportunity that I have. Same rights as I have. Suck it up buttercup and be a man.


I laugh when white people say this kind of shit. You don't know what personal responsibility is. I don't blame, I speak reality. You know nothing about manhood. A man faces reality and doesn't lie to himself about it. Laws written on paper don't mean shit if they aren't followed. Don't tell me about rights until you turn black and live. The only "victims" in this country are white men like you who have been given every preference then cry about how hard you've had it. You can't blame anyone because no one has created policies to deny white men of opportunity and you don't have to walk into an interview in a room full of whites who know they aren't going to give you a job, but they can count you for the EEOC. Don't lecture me son, not until you turn black and have walked in my shoes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Moniyhan was wrong and single mothers aren't the problem.
> 
> You've been shown that, so face reality.




I just proved that single motherhood is exactly the problem: the result is prison and/or poverty.


Face facts: you are ethically unprepared for truth.


IM2 said:


> The man you're talking to (katsteve) has accomplished things you never will. You're an idiot talking trash online. Go do some laundry.




I'm have to check that.....neither Columbia nor Yale found me to be an idiot.

Is it possibly you've made yet another mistake?


----------



## GHook20 (Mar 7, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


But but but they have white privilege


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> "Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself."
> 
> 
> Seems you know you were lying when you said that.
> ...




As you often hilariously state:

 "I never lie". 

And just to add a caveat, I have no reason to, ESPECIALLY in a forum where people generally remain anonymous.

Speaking only for myself, I call everything that I observe, exactly how I see it, and for some, coming to terms with that fact is very difficult for them to accept.

That being said, for rest of this 
ONE  DAY, I am open to assisting you in working through your issues.

Give it some thought.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The man you're talking to (katsteve) has accomplished things you never will. You're an idiot talking trash online. Go do some laundry.


Not only a cry baby victim but your sexist too. A racist as well.
You should apologize to the lady. Feel me? LoL


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> As you often hilariously state:
> 
> "I never lie".
> 
> ...




BTW...."I never lie".


Now....you, on the other hand, ....well I just caught you lying:
"Obviously, you've got your hands full managing yourself."

You can still retract that....I'm just that magnanimous.


Now, here you copied what I wrote about helping you, and I suppose I should say thank you because, as the saying goes, "imitation is the sincerest from of flattery."

I congratulate you your fine taste in choosing who to imitate.


Oh....and beyond 'I never lie'.....please don't forget that I am never wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Not only a cry baby victim but your sexist too. A racist as well.
> I should apologize to the lady. Feel me? LoL




Thank you, but with metronomic regularity, I beat him like a rented mule.

He knows it, too.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Thank you, but with metronomic regularity, I beat him like a rented mule.
> 
> He knows it, too.


That is true. Mike drop after mike drop. It's really amazing to see.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> BTW...."I never lie".
> 
> 
> Now....you, on the other hand, ....well I just caught you lying:
> ...



Just to dovetail on that statement, you have been "wrong" like any other human on this planet.

And if you don't realize that, I seriously suggest that someone should immediately place you on a 
"5150"

As far as your illusion about being "imitated", you certainly must also understand that being given "ATTENTION , is equally, if not even more flattering than being "IMITATED". 

If I am actually  imitating YOU here, as you've stated, it is only to place a mirror in front of you, to provide  YOU with an opportunity to witness the depth of your own absurdity.

If  you go back and read what has been exchanged in this "dialog"  thusfar, you will discover that it is YOU, who FIRST spoke to ME, in this thread, and I, in turn, lowered myself to your level and responded  to you, strictly out of courtesy. 

You can thank me later.

And, just to further refresh your short memory, YOU also stated that YOU will be here WAITING to respond to anything that I post. 

That's some serious adoration, which borders on stalking. 

So be careful.


And then, I wasted even more time responding to you, yet again, because your comedic act was so entertaining.

So, thank YOU one last time,  for YOUR attention, which I will tell you, again (ad nauseum) was not ever solicited by me.

How does it feel to be attached to a chain that can be "yanked" at any given moment that will "trigger" YOU?

Lastly, the clock is ticking, so I am advising you to pay attention to it. 

When the day ends, I am cutting off this inane, juvenile exchange, because it is counterproductive to the thread topic 

You need to get to work, and find someone else to give you the attention that you are  desperately craving.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 7, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Please list for me names of those that switched. Bet ya can't. LOL!


I don't know if such a list exists, but I did find this interesting info. I find the last paragraph most informative - not names, but percentages.

*From the Jouralists Resource
POLITICS & GOVERNMENT, RACE & GENDER

‘Racially conservative’ attitudes led white Southerners to leave Democratic Party*

_Racial attitudes were the primary reason white Southerners abandoned the Democratic Party after party leaders began to advocate for civil rights legislation during the last half of the 20th century, a new study finds._

by Denise-Marie Ordway | October 25, 2018 |

“Racially conservative” attitudes were the primary reason white Southerners abandoned the Democratic Party after party leaders began to advocate for civil rights legislation during the last half of the 20th century, finds a new study from researchers at Princeton and Yale universities.

But the defection began earlier than previously believed, according to the study, published in October 2018 in the _American Economic Review_.

It’s a widely held belief that white Southerners began to leave the Democratic Party after Democratic President Lyndon Johnson signed the 1964 Civil Rights Act, outlawing segregation in business such as restaurants and hotels and in public places such as schools and swimming pools*. However, this new study finds that “racially conservative” whites in the South started switching to the Republican Party in the early 1950s in reaction to Democratic President Harry Truman’s support for civil rights initiatives in the late 1940s.

Before 1950, nearly 80 percent of white adults who lived in the 11 states of the former Confederacy identified as Democrats*, *compared with about 40 percent of white adults in other parts of the country, the study shows*. *By the early 2000s, about 30 percent of white adults in the South and nationwide identified as Democrats.*


----------



## LOIE (Mar 7, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Listen carefully: the post from me included Liberal Eric Foner.
> 
> Foner, Eric | Department of History - Columbia University​https://history.columbia.edu › person › foner-eric
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that you post something and then claim that you just "proved" something. No matter what we find online we must remember that most things are written with a certain bias, with the exception of the History website which teaches us about historical facts. Most times we are reading someone's opinion or their personal interpretation of written material. Just because a person says or writes something, that does not make it right. It does not mean that there can be no contrary opinions of interpretations of written material. Even statistics have been twisted to favor a certain outcome.

The world is diverse and I, as a reader must read things from varying sources. I then must consider whether to agree or disagree with what I read. I also like to understand the reasons for that agreement or disagreement. What's going on in my own head? And why? What is it about my own personal world-view that determines how I feel about what I've read? 

It is important to understand how I think about something or someone. Since feelings come from thought patterns, I will inevitably end up feeling positively or negatively towards something or someone, depending on how I think about them. If I can understand and control my thinking process, then I can understand and control my feelings. I can control urges to resort to name-calling, for instance. 

While I do no think of myself as a moron, you continue to call me one and anyone else who refuses to see things the way you do. Your constant put-downs of Democrats and more left-leaning people, makes me wonder about your own thought processes. What do you think?  Are you able to articulate it without posting 30-40 articles and links that you believe "prove" your point?


----------



## Stashman (Mar 7, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I don't know if such a list exists, but I did find this interesting info. I find the last paragraph most informative - not names, but percentages.
> 
> *From the Jouralists Resource
> POLITICS & GOVERNMENT, RACE & GENDER
> ...


The point was if you remember was a political switch. You still have not shown one. The voting records of how each member voted and what party they belong before and after this so called switch. You should find it  at Library Of Congress Research Guides: Congressional Voting Records: A Beginner's Guide: 1989 to Present 
Go do some homework and than please come again!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 7, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Jefferson was a racist. He owned 600 slaves. He bred slaves like they were animals to sell to make money.


How is owning slaves make one a racist? 

Owing a slave back then is like a farmer owning a tractor today..


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 7, 2022)

Wyatt, you can't own slaves unless you believe they are sub-human.

Which is kind of definitive for racism.


----------



## ... (Mar 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Since the democratic party didn't start until 1828, I doubt it.


Read your history…


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 8, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> Just to dovetail on that statement, you have been "wrong" like any other human on this planet.
> 
> And if you don't realize that, I seriously suggest that someone should immediately place you on a
> "5150"
> ...




Me.....wrong???


Ever?????????



Sooooo......how come you couldn't give any examples?

I'll call this one more lie on your part.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 8, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I find it interesting that you post something and then claim that you just "proved" something. No matter what we find online we must remember that most things are written with a certain bias, with the exception of the History website which teaches us about historical facts. Most times we are reading someone's opinion or their personal interpretation of written material. Just because a person says or writes something, that does not make it right. It does not mean that there can be no contrary opinions of interpretations of written material. Even statistics have been twisted to favor a certain outcome.
> 
> The world is diverse and I, as a reader must read things from varying sources. I then must consider whether to agree or disagree with what I read. I also like to understand the reasons for that agreement or disagreement. What's going on in my own head? And why? What is it about my own personal world-view that determines how I feel about what I've read?
> 
> ...




Gads, you're a moron.





Murder in Mississippi | American Experience - WGBH | PBS



To be fair, a Democrat judge sentenced those Democrats who were found guilty....


"The trial was presided over by an ardent segregationist, U.S. District Judge William Cox, [Nominated Judge by JFK, Democrat]....
....Judge Cox sentenced the men to prison terms ranging from three to 10 years. After sentencing, he said, “They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them what I thought they deserved.” None of the convicted men served more than six years behind bars."
Slain civil rights workers found - Aug 04, 1964 - HISTORY.com



"Cox initially dismissed the indictments on all but two of those charged on the grounds that they were not government officials and therefore could not be charged with acting "under color of law."
On appeal, Cox's action was reversed by the U.S. Supreme Court in 1966; Cox then presided over a trial that convicted some of those charged. He issued three to ten year sentences for the convictions of first- and second-degree murder.

Cox said of his sentences, "They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them all what I thought they deserved."[4] Goodman and Schwerner were both Jewish."
William Harold Cox - Wikipedia





Did I mention that the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?

==============================================================================









1. The KKK was formed for the Democrat Party to preserve slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.

Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425


2. The Democrats blocked every anti-lynching bill to come to the Senate.


3. On June 21, 1964 Goodman, Chaney and Schwerner, three *Americans, were slaughtered by the Democrat minions to preserve slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.*



As I said.....and proved, Democrat handiwork.



============================================================================




1. Among those found guilty on October 20, 1967, were Klan Imperial Wizard Samuel Bowers, a Democrat KKKer

2 His grandfather was Congressman Eaton J. Bowers, a four-term Democrat Congressman from Mississippi's Gulf Coast.

Bowers explained the Democrat view of life:
Representative Bowers was an explicitly virulent opponent of equality for African Americans. In a speech to the U.S. House of Representatives in 1904, during his freshman term, he said: "Let me say to the gentleman from Massachusetts that it is evident that we have at least two theories as to* how the negro should be dealt with. *One may be termed his idea of the development by higher education, social equality, and the like, while the other might be dominated [sic]* the Southern idea of the absolute segregation of the two races, the fitting the negro for that sphere and station which, based upon an experience born of more than a century's knowledge of him as a slave *and nearly forty years' experience with him as a freedman, we believe he can acceptably and worthily fill, with absolute denial of social intercourse and with every restriction on his participation in political affairs and government that is permissible under the Federal Constitution... The restriction of suffrage was the wisest statesmanship ever exhibited in that proud Commonwealth... We have disfranchised not only the ignorant and vicious black but the ignorant and vicious white as well..."
Samuel Bowers - Wikipedia


3. The same political relationship, and view of race relations, will be found with the other KKK murderers.



======================================================================================







1. "Founded in 1866, the Ku Klux Klan (KKK) extended into almost every southern state by 1870 and became a vehicle for white southern resistance to the Republican Party’s Reconstruction-era policies aimed at establishing political and economic equality for blacks.

Though Congress passed legislation designed to curb Klan terrorism, the organization saw its primary goal–the reestablishment of white supremacy–fulfilled through *Democratic *victories in state legislatures across the South in the 1870s.

This expansion of federal authority–which Ulysses S. Grant promptly used in 1871 to crush Klan activity in South Carolina and other areas of the South–outraged *Democrats* and even alarmed many Republicans. From the early 1870s onward, white supremacy gradually reasserted its hold on the South as support for Reconstruction waned; by the end of 1876, the entire South was under *Democratic* control once again."
Ku Klux Klan - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


2. Franklin Roosevelt, *Democrat, *made his first Supreme Court selection a KKKer, Hugo Black.
"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"




So.....what have we learned?

Pogo, a liar.
You, a fool.

...and the Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.

===========================================================================

As Dr. Foner wrote:

In effect, the Klan was a military force serving the interests of the Democratic party, the planter class, and all those who desired the restoration of white supremacy. It aimed to destroy the Republican party’s infrastructure, undermine the Reconstruction state, reestablish control of the black labor force, and restore racial subordination in every aspect of Southern life.

In 1868, the Klan elected its first Grand Wizard, Nathaniel Bedford Forrest. Decades later, his grandson *wrote in the September 1928 issue of the Klan’s Kourier Magazine*:

I have never voted for any man who was not a regular Democrat. My father … never voted for any man who was not a Democrat. My grandfather was …the head of the Ku Klux Klan in reconstruction days…. My great-grandfather was a life-long Democrat…. My great-great-grandfather was…one of the founders of the Democratic party.
The Democratic Party and the KKK | Dan O'Donnell | News/Talk 1130 WISN



Why would lying Liberals try to hide the joined-at-the-hip relationship between the KKK and the Democrat Party?

Is it because it proves that the Democrats are and have always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship?

Democrats.....whose motto is 'we were against melanin before we were for it.'

=======================================================================



Even the WaPo....the Democrat house organ....while it would love to deny the facts......can't.


"Although there is some historical link between Democrats and the KKK, to say that the hate group was founded by the Democratic Party is misleading, J. Michael Martinez, author of “Carpetbaggers, Cavalry and the KKK,” told PolitiFact. Angry Southern whites during the 1860s and 1870s were Democrats, and some of them joined the KKK, which was more of a grass-roots creation.

Members of the KKK in the South acted as a “strong arm” for Democratic politicians during the Reconstruction Era, and Confederate Gen. Nathan Bedford Forrest, who was associated with the KKK, spoke at the 1868 Democratic National Convention, Carole Emberton, an associate professor of history at the University of Buffalo, told PolitiFact." Ted Cruz: ‘The Democrats are the party of the Ku Klux Klan’


Funny that they quote another Democrat house organ....Politifact.

"The _Tampa Bay Times_, which produces the PolitFact Truth-o-Meter, has not endorsed a single Republican candidate this century for any of the three most important positions on the Florida election ballot. Accordingly, the _Times_ scores a “Pants on Fire” for its lack of objectivity, according to an extensive analysis by Media Trackers Florida.

Since 2000, the _Times_ has issued 10 endorsements in elections for U.S. President, U.S. Senate, and Florida Governor. Nine of the 10 endorsements went to Democrats, with the sole exception being the_Times_’ endorsement of Democrat-leaning Independent Charlie Crist in the 2010 U.S. Senate contest." PolitiFact Parent Tampa Bay Times Scores ‘Pants on Fire’ for Partisan Bias - Media Trackers



Yet both admit the marriage of the Democrats and the KKK

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, Betty and Moronica, let's review the facts.



1. Democrats demanded slavery and segregation. To fight them, Republicans formed their party to fight those iniquities.



2. Violence has always been the default of the Democrats, so they formed the KKK.



3. These three were murdered by KKK Democrats.





4. The imbecile, Coyote, claimed it was Republicans who killed them.



5. The judge appointed by Democrat JFK gave them light sentences.

He was, of course, a Democrat, and KKK sympathizer.



6. Even the Washington Post had to grudgingly admit this: "Although there is some historical link between Democrats and the KKK, ...."



7. Democrats blocked every anti-lynching bill that the Republicans brought to Congress.



8. The Democrat Party has always been, and is to this day, the party of slavery, segregation and second class citizenship.

Arguably one of the most popular Democrats, Bill Clinton, has always been a racist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 8, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Me.....wrong???
> 
> 
> Ever?????????
> ...



Yesterday is over, so your time has expired, and I have no more to waste on you.

Have a nice life.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 8, 2022)

katsteve2012 said:


> Yesterday is over, so your time has expired, and I have no more to waste on you.
> 
> Have a nice life.




I accept.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> There was no blacks that were ever in Harlan Kentucky...so your white pretending to be black


According to him, any whites who have it as bad or worse than blacks must be racists.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> All those white people did not die to end slavery but some of these folks did.
> 
> _By the end of the Civil War, roughly 179,000 black men (10% of the Union Army) served as soldiers in the U.S. Army and another 19,000 served in the Navy. Nearly 40,000 black soldiers died over the course of the war—30,000 of infection or disease. Black soldiers served in artillery and infantry and performed all noncombat support functions that sustain an army, as well. Black carpenters, chaplains, cooks, guards, laborers, nurses, scouts, spies, steamboat pilots, surgeons, and teamsters also contributed to the war cause. There were nearly 80 black commissioned officers. Black women, who could not formally join the Army, nonetheless served as nurses, spies, and scouts, the most famous being Harriet Tubman (photo citation: 200-HN-PIO-1), who scouted for the 2d South Carolina Volunteers.
> 
> ...


Yes they did die to end slavery. Slavery ended after the war ended.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Look at this forum and shut the hell up. Racism has never only been about visible "incidents" and you know it. I stand by these words:
> 
> *“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*
> 
> Now quit trying to get me to become a republiKKKlan. I will remain independent and vote for democrats in national races. Your party is the American White Nationalist Front.


Malcolm X died in 1965


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Mar 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Nothing you post will be above my head.


that is obviously not true


----------



## IM2 (Mar 8, 2022)

"When asked in a 2016 opinion survey to assess “the financial situation of blacks compared with whites today,” just half of Americans (including 47 percent of white respondents, 58 percent of black respondents, and 49 percent of Latino respondents) recognized that white households were better off financially.  No comparable question was asked comparing the finances of Latino and white households. Similarly when the same survey asked about “reasons why black people in our country may have a harder time getting ahead than whites,” majorities of black, white and Latino Americans endorsed explanations such as “lack of motivation to work hard” and “family instability”—*factors which the data reveal cannot account for the growth and persistence of the racial wealth gap. *Although 77 percent of respondents also identified “racial discrimination” as a reason that black Americans might have a harder time economically, 66 percent asserted that“discrimination that is based on the prejudice of individual people” was a greater problem than “discrimination that is built into our laws and institutions.” *Racial inequality in wealth is rooted in historic discrimination and perpetuated by policy: our analyses show that individual behavior is not  the driving force behind racial wealth disparities. "*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

Correll said:


> My God, EVERYTHING you just said, was wrong. EVERYTHING.  Dumbass.





Clearly that dunce has no knowledge of federalism, and its requirement for ratification.

But....being dumb has never been a bar to posting by Democrats.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Not only a cry baby victim but your sexist too. A racist as well.
> You should apologize to the lady. Feel me? LoL


Like I give a damn what you think. That bitch is a racist so fuck her.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Ordinary Guy said:


> that is obviously not true


Actually it is true. But you will believe whatever you believe.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Gads, you're a moron.
> View attachment 612439
> 
> Murder in Mississippi | American Experience - WGBH | PBS
> ...


The south is republican now.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Thank you, but with metronomic regularity, I beat him like a rented mule.
> 
> He knows it, too.



Lol! You've lost every time.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Read your history…


I have. Slavery started well before there was a democratic party, Jefferson died in 1826 and the party he belonged to was called the Jefferson Republican Party.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Stashman said:


> That is true. Mike drop after mike drop. It's really amazing to see.


And you're just as stupid as she is. I have yet to meet a republican here who can beat me in a debate. Denying facts shown to you time after time is not winning. Calling somebody a racist because you have white fragility and can't face the truth is not a win.

I've hammered silly chic over and over. I know and so does she.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Lol! You've lost every time.




I believe readers know what you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And you're just as stupid as she is. I have yet to meet a republican here who can beat me in a debate. Denying facts shown to you time after time is not winning. Calling somebody a racist because you have white fragility and can't face the truth is not a win.
> 
> I've hammered silly chic over and over. I know and so does she.




Let's check:

Can I have your opinion on this:

With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids?

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000.
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014





And….there is this:*

“For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups. For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.

So, we go from seven out of ten for African Americans, to one out of ten for Asian Americans” Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity

See a problem here?

See the cowardice of Democrats in their purposely ignoring it?


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I believe readers know what you are.


I believe sane non racist readers know I've kicked your ass in every way possible. As for those like you, I could care less what they think they "know."


----------



## ... (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I have. Slavery started well before there was a democratic party, Jefferson died in 1826 and the party he belonged to was called the Jefferson Republican Party.


Wrong again.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Wrong again.


No, I am 100 percent correct. Go look it up.

Jefferson was member of what was called the democratic/republican party or the Jefferson republicans.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I have. Slavery started well before there was a democratic party, Jefferson died in 1826 and the party he belonged to was called the Jefferson Republican Party.


Liar..


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Let's check:
> 
> Can I have your opinion on this:
> 
> ...


While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and blacks—it does not eliminate the black-white wage gap. African Americans are still earning less than whites at every level of educational attainment. A recent EPI report, Black-white wage gaps expand with rising wage inequality, shows that this gap persists even after controlling for years of experience, region of the country, and whether one lives in an urban or rural area. In fact, since 1979, the gaps between black and white workers have grown the most among workers with a bachelor’s degree or higher—the most educated workers.









						African Americans are paid less than whites at every education level
					

While the economy continues to improve and wages are finally beginning to inch up for most Americans, African Americans are still being paid less than whites at every education level. As you can see from the chart below, while a college education results in higher wages—both for whites and...




					www.epi.org
				




"In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not track rates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure." 

Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap, https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Let's check:
> 
> Can I have your opinion on this:
> 
> ...


"The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more  wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."

Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap, https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf

See a problem here?

See the cowardice of Republicans in their purposely ignoring it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I believe sane non racist readers know I've kicked your ass in every way possible. As for those like you, I could care less what they think they "know."




Soooo.....why do you keep running away????




Can I have your opinion on this:

With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids?

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000.
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014





And….there is this:*

“For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups. For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.

So, we go from seven out of ten for African Americans, to one out of ten for Asian Americans” Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity

See a problem here?

See the cowardice of Democrats in their purposely ignoring it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> "The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more  wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."
> 
> Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap, https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf
> 
> ...




Poor parenting and a pathological sub-culture that's the problem, not racism....



Isn't that true?


----------



## ... (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, I am 100 percent correct. Go look it up.
> 
> Jefferson was member of what was called the democratic/republican party or the Jefferson republicans.


“Democratic” Republicans. The seed of the Democratic Party.

I suggest that YOU look it all up.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Actually it is true. But you will believe whatever you believe.


we will liar


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Poor parenting and a pathological sub-culture that's the problem, not racism....
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that true?




It is particulary simple to prove that Democrat's advancing what they consider the 'authentic' subculture, actually a pathological one that injures the group, black Americans:


In their desire to win the votes of the black community, Democrats/Liberals, with no desire to advance the happiness and success of these folks, simply pat them on the head and refuse to describe any pathology as wrong. The result is that there is never a need to better oneself: problems are always other folks'....white folks.....oppression.

Is it possible to induce psychopathology in a subculture????

Clearly the answer is "yes."

Another feature to consider in the heredity vs. environment controversy: females are several times as numerous as males among blacks with high IQs. Witty and Jenkins, "Educational Achievement of a Group of Gifted Negro Children," Journal of Educational Psychology, vol. 25, p. 593. They inherit the same genes, are raised in the same homes and neighborhoods......explanations rest on the culture, the excessively 'macho' roles of males associated with and emphasizing certain sociopathologies.

There is a pathology that certainly holds some individuals back, and it is one that has been encouraged by the Liberals/Democrats.

Yet the most ignorant members of said group refuse to acknowledge this truth, and continue to pay homage to the very individuals that are oppessing them: Democrats.



The only question is, whether the debilitation can be reversed.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Ordinary Guy said:


> we will liar


Yawn! Another dumb white man talking shit.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> It is particulary simple to prove that Democrat's advancing what they consider the 'authentic' subculture, actually a pathological one that injures the group, black Americans:
> 
> 
> In their desire to win the votes of the black community, Democrats/Liberals, with no desire to advance the happiness and success of these folks, simply pat them on the head and refuse to describe any pathology as wrong. The result is that there is never a need to better oneself: problems are always other folks'....white folks.....oppression.
> ...


We cannot acknowledge what is not true. You have been shown that the garbage you post is irrelevant to what blacks face. The pathology of white racism, which you have embraced, is the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Soooo.....why do you keep running away????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more  wealth than the median Latino two-parent household."

"In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not track rates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure."

Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap, https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Value of Whiteness_0.pdf


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> We cannot acknowledge what is not true. You have been shown that the garbage you post is irrelevant to what blacks face. The pathology of white racism, which you have embraced, is the problem.




What black folks face is the problem of Benedict Arnolds like you.

You and the Democrats.....making sure there will never be any improvement.

But you are doing a good job.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Like I give a damn what you think. That bitch is a racist so fuck her.


The only racist I see on here is YOU.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Yawn! Another dumb white man talking shit.


just another dumbass, run along junior back to your ghetto


----------



## Stashman (Mar 11, 2022)

I


IM2 said:


> And you're just as stupid as she is. I have yet to meet a republican here who can beat me in a debate. Denying facts shown to you time after time is not winning. Calling somebody a racist because you have white fragility and can't face the truth is not a win.
> 
> I've hammered silly chic over and over. I know and so does she


First off, I am NOT a Republican. I am a Conservative Constitutionl Christian. Show me 1 thing I have said that makes me a racist. Bet you can't!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Stashman said:


> I
> 
> First off, I am NOT a Republican. I am a Conservative Constitutionl Christian. Show me 1 thing I have said that makes me a racist. Bet you can't!


You're a racist. You practice the modern form of racism. Overt racism isn't done anymore.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ordinary Guy said:


> just another dumbass, run along junior back to your ghetto


When you run back to your trailer, I'll do that.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

SmokeALib said:


> The only racist I see on here is YOU.


So you're blind.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 11, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You're a racist. You practice the modern form of racism. Overt racism isn't done anymore.


Your the man that said you had all the facts. I asked for one and am still waiting for your answer. Again.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> What black folks face is the problem of Benedict Arnolds like you.
> 
> You and the Democrats.....making sure there will never be any improvement.
> 
> But you are doing a good job.


*“Times have changed and the worst enemy that the Negro has today is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros and claims to be calling out liberals. Following these white conservatives will continue perpetuating problems that Negros have. The Negro cannot be taken, tricked or deceived by the white conservatives, and must continue to get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in 21st Century America, the history of the white conservative has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal is the one with the problem. Our problems will never be solved by the white man, liberal or conservative.” -- Malcolm X, 2021*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Your the man that said you had all the facts. I asked for one and am still waiting for your answer. Again.


And you practice modern racism.

. “Laissez Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions.”


----------



## Stashman (Mar 11, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And you practice modern racism.
> 
> . “Laissez Faire Racism involves persistent negative stereotyping of African Americans, a tendency to blame blacks themselves for the black-white gap in socioeconomic standing, and resistance to meaningful policy efforts to ameliorate America's racist social conditions and institutions.”


Still not an answer. I don't think you even have an idea of what racism is. There is just RACISM period. You spend your day on here doing nothing but calling everyone who disagrees with you a racist. It just came to my mind that I think you are actually a teenager. Am I right. There is no other way you can be so immature. I hate all racism. Even the racism you spit out daily.


----------



## IamZ (Mar 11, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


1. Caused by democrats.
2. federal regulations have had feds coming on farm land and executing farm animals because they might have too many where if they don’t have proper federal fucking bullshit.
3. Federal agents will now come on a farmers land in the arrest them  if they decided to pump water out of a puddle.
4. bad trade deals have caused manufacturing to close.
5. calling white people racist for being American has caused great oppression. Not able to communicate and tell people “hey pull your pants up and act like a man” or “speak English “
6. Bad immigration policies that have lowered wages and replaced us.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 11, 2022)

IM2 said:


> So you're blind.


You must be today's internet witty guy...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 11, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Still not an answer. I don't think you even have an idea of what racism is. There is just RACISM period. You spend your day on here doing nothing but calling everyone who disagrees with you a racist. It just came to my mind that I think you are actually a teenager. Am I right. There is no other way you can be so immature. I hate all racism. Even the racism you spit out daily.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Still not an answer. I don't think you even have an idea of what racism is. There is just RACISM period. You spend your day on here doing nothing but calling everyone who disagrees with you a racist. It just came to my mind that I think you are actually a teenager. Am I right. There is no other way you can be so immature. I hate all racism. Even the racism you spit out daily.


I know what racism is and the overt racism you want to use as a definition is obsolete. You have not been called a racist because you disagree with me. Your comments are not disagreements. You have made racist assumptions from the start. If I was a teenager, I'd been in school. The only immature person is you.   You practice modern racism. Just like most of the others here.



Stashman said:


> You are such a victim. Cry me a river man. Pull up your big boy pants and take personal responsibilty. I have had hard life and not once have blamed anyone for it. I never expect anyone else to come to my rescue and fix my problems. You have the same opportunity that I have. Same rights as I have. Suck it up buttercup and be a man.





Stashman said:


> Sorry I have to make you acually think. Your being fed poison and you don't even know it. Your race takes the welfare. That keeps them in the urban plantations also known as projects set up and to this day ran by the democrats. Their killing your race and you really ought to care. I am not a racist just pointing out things that need to be said to get fixed. I have too because I sure don't see ANY black leaders talking about father absence in the black race. I don't hear them talk about all the black on black killings. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton only show up long enough to get on tv and then they are gone as always.





Stashman said:


> Okay. You wouldn't list those. So, please list all the great things the democrats have done for YOU. They control you with their welfare, and you keep taking it thinking they are doing you a favor. What if I'm right man?



Modern racism is a belief that reflects an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture instead of insisting on being genetically superior. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media. Modern racists will not express openly racist views, they simply believe racism is over and that racism is a thing of the past. Modern racism happens like this:

*Avoiding any meaningful contact with the minority group. *
*Practicing racial discrimination when the circumstances allow it. *
*Rather than criticizing a minority group, those with racist beliefs will attack a policy or action, and use that as an outlet for their attitudes. *
*Making a distinction between groups in terms of their ‘values’*
Symbolic racism is based on these beliefs: 1. “Blacks no longer face much prejudice or discrimination, 2. Blacks’ failure to progress results from their unwillingness to work hard enough, 3. Blacks are demanding too much too fast, 4. Blacks have gotten more than they deserve.”

“_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.” 
-_ *Carol Anderson, White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 11, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> View attachment 614228


Modern racism is a belief that reflects an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture instead of insisting on being genetically superior. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media. Modern racists will not express openly racist views, they simply believe racism is over and that racism is a thing of the past. Modern racism happens like this:

*Avoiding any meaningful contact with the minority group.*
*Practicing racial discrimination when the circumstances allow it.*
*Rather than criticizing a minority group, those with racist beliefs will attack a policy or action, and use that as an outlet for their attitudes.*
*Making a distinction between groups in terms of their ‘values’*
Symbolic racism is based on these beliefs: 1. “Blacks no longer face much prejudice or discrimination, 2. Blacks’ failure to progress results from their unwillingness to work hard enough, 3. Blacks are demanding too much too fast, 4. Blacks have gotten more than they deserve.”

“_The second key maneuver, which flowed naturally from the first, was to redefine racism itself. Confronted with civil rights headlines depicting unflattering portrayals of KKK rallies and jackbooted sheriffs, white authority transformed those damning images of white supremacy into the sole definition of racism. This simple but wickedly brilliant conceptual and linguistic shift served multiple purposes. First and foremost, it was conscience soothing. The whittling down of racism to sheet-wearing goons allowed a cloud of racial innocence to cover many whites who, although 'resentful of black progress' and determined to ensure that racial inequality remained untouched, could see and project themselves as the 'kind of upstanding white citizen(s)' who were 'positively outraged at the tactics of the Ku Klux Klan". The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.”
-_ *Carol Anderson, White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide*


----------



## LOIE (Mar 12, 2022)

Stashman said:


> The point was if you remember was a political switch. You still have not shown one. The voting records of how each member voted and what party they belong before and after this so called switch. You should find it  at Library Of Congress Research Guides: Congressional Voting Records: A Beginner's Guide: 1989 to Present
> Go do some homework and than please come again!


HI.  I didn't find the congressional voting records too helpful and a bit confusing. However, I did find this interesting article on Live Science which explained that the switch was not actually individuals switching from one party to another, but that the parties switched platforms over time.  Here's the link: 








						When did Democrats and Republicans switch platforms?
					

When did Democrats and Republicans switch platforms, changing their political stances — and why? The Republicans used to favor big government, while Democrats were committed to curbing federal power.




					www.livescience.com
				




I also believe that whatever happened in the past and whatever people are trying to prove or disprove about it, the more important thing is what the two major parties stand for today. What is their platform and who do they care about? For myself, I believe that the Democratic party is the one that concerns itself more with social justice issues, equal rights, and fairness. I was raised in a family of Republicans and always got the impression they were concerned mostly with abortions, limiting women's rights to make their own choices, and religious freedom (for Christians).


----------



## LOIE (Mar 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The focus on the Klan also helped to designate racism as an individual aberration rather than something systemic, institutional and pervasive.”


I think they certainly did a good job of that. Whenever individuals say, "It wasn't me. I never owned slaves. I have black friends, etc. etc." it is clear that they are defending themselves and not an entire system or institution.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Modern racism is a belief that reflects an underlying prejudice towards black and non-white people in the United States. The difference in modern racism than old time classic white racism is that the attacks focus on a groups culture instead of insisting on being genetically superior. Modern racism is not face to face, it is primarily done online and in social media. Modern racists will not express openly racist views, they simply believe racism is over and that racism is a thing of the past. Modern racism happens like this:
> 
> *Avoiding any meaningful contact with the minority group.*
> *Practicing racial discrimination when the circumstances allow it.*
> ...






There is no way to sugar coat this......and I certainly have given you multiple opportunities to see the light.....I've provided tons of facts and studies.....and given you questions you ignored because you cannot answer them without submiting to my rectitude.

So......I have to post this indesputible fact:
You.....and those like you.....are simply the Judas Goats for the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship....the Democrats.

"A Judas goat is a trained goat used at a slaughterhouse and in general animal herding. The Judas goat is trained to associate with sheep or cattle, leading them to a specific destination. In stockyards, a Judas goat will lead sheep to slaughter, while its own life is spared. Judas goats are also used to lead other animals to specific pens and on to trucks.
"Yes follow the judas goat to your death's fools!"




__





						Urban Dictionary: Judas Goat
					

A Judas goat is a trained goat used at a slaughterhouse and in general animal herding. The Judas goat is trained to associate with sheep or cattle, leading them to a specific destination. In stockyards, a Judas goat will lead sheep to slaughter, while its own life is spared. Judas goats are also...




					www.urbandictionary.com
				





There is no racism other than the anti-white racism on which you and the Democrats thrive, and as long as there are black folks like you, blacks will remain on the Democrat plantation.


----------



## Stashman (Mar 12, 2022)

LOIE said:


> HI.  I didn't find the congressional voting records too helpful and a bit confusing. However, I did find this interesting article on Live Science which explained that the switch was not actually individuals switching from one party to another, but that the parties switched platforms over time.  Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called identity politics. If they are the party that is always saying the other are the racist than no one will think that they are the racist. You hear about racism constantly from the dems, and the leftist media which is about 99% of all media. So, you think there is systemic racism in America but they never show it to you. It's just words. If all the racism was truly happening than you would see it over and over again on the leftist media but you don't. Where is all the racism they claim?
It's historically called propaganda. If you look for it you will see what I'm saying. Just words!


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2022)

LOIE said:


> HI.  I didn't find the congressional voting records too helpful and a bit confusing. However, I did find this interesting article on Live Science which explained that the switch was not actually individuals switching from one party to another, but that the parties switched platforms over time.  Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact is that the south is now republican when it was democratic in the past.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no way to sugar coat this......and I certainly have given you multiple opportunities to see the light.....I've provided tons of facts and studies.....and given you questions you ignored because you cannot answer them without submiting to my rectitude.
> 
> So......I have to post this indesputible fact:
> You.....and those like you.....are simply the Judas Goats for the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship....the Democrats.
> ...


You have shown nothing. You are incorrect and posting bullshit. There is no anti white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I think they certainly did a good job of that. Whenever individuals say, "It wasn't me. I never owned slaves. I have black friends, etc. etc." it is clear that they are defending themselves and not an entire system or institution.


They use this to dodge the holistic manner of racism. If an individual is racist and works in the system, then racism is part of the system.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You have shown nothing. You are incorrect and posting bullshit. There is no anti white racism.




You prove you realize that I am right, JG, by the vulgarity.

I'm never angry, but you reaveal you know the truth.

At some point, black folks must revile  you....it's what you deserve.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You have shown nothing. You are incorrect and posting bullshit. There is no anti white racism.





Anti-white is the only racism.



*Under Democrat NY Governor: "White people told not to bother trying to get monoclonal ...*

_https://www.dailymail.co.uk › news › article-10359065



White people_ in NY are told _not_ to attempt to get monoclonal antibody treatment from doctors because Gov. _Hochul_ has prioritized it for _non_- ...

* 



F“NYC black principal probed for vowing to get rid of all white teachers, asked faculty to conspire with her *

Lev “flagrantly but unsuccessfully attempted to divide our school by race’ and told an employee that she ‘was going to get rid of all these white teachers that aren’t doing anything for the kids of our community,” adding: “She definitely has something against white people.” NYC black principal probed for vowing to get rid of all white teachers, asked faculty to conspire with her

*McAuliffe laments number of white teachers ahead of Va. governor vote *“Fifty percent of students at Virginia schools — K-12 — 50 percent are students of color, and yet 80 percent of the teachers are white.” McAuliffe laments number of white teachers ahead of Va. governor vote

*“Tulsi Gabbard Calls for Chicago Mayor to Resign for ‘Blatant Anti-White Racism’* …demanded Friday that Chicago mayor Lori Lightfoot resign for offering personal interviews only to “black and brown” journalists.

Gabbard called the mayor’s actions “blatant anti-white racism” and said the decision warranted her stepping down from the office. “Mayor Lightfoot’s blatant anti-white racism is abhorrent,” Gabbard tweeted. “I call upon President Biden, Kamala Harris, and other leaders of our county — of all races — to join me in calling for Mayor Lightfoot’s resignation.”

“Our leaders must condemn all racism, including anti-white,” she continued.” Tulsi Gabbard Calls for Chicago Mayor to Resign for ‘Blatant Anti-White Racism’ | National Review

*Barnard College Instructor Discusses Locking Up and Gassing White People in Hypothetical ‘Race War’ D*uring an appearance on Canadian radio show Monday, a Barnard College English instructor discussed with a Jewish host a passage from his new book about how he would gas white people in a locked room “when the race war hits its crescendo.”
Ben Philippe, who teaches English and film studies at Barnard, appeared on the CBC show “q,” to talk about his book “Sure, I’ll be your Black Friend,”  the College Fix reported.
The host, Talia Schlanger, read the following passage from the tome in which he describes what he would do if there was a “race war.”_ When this race war hits its crescendo, I’ll gather you all into a beautifully decorated room under the pretense of unity. I’ll give a speech to civility and all the good times we share; I’ll smile as we raise glasses to your good, white health, while the detonator blinks under the table, knowing the exits are locked and the air vents filled with gas._ _








						Barnard College Instructor Discusses Locking Up and Gassing White People in Hypothetical ‘Race War’ › American Greatness
					

During an appearance on a Canadian radio show Monday, a Barnard College English instructor discussed with a Jewish host a passage from his new book about how he would gas white people in a locked room…




					amgreatness.com
				



_* 



“Senate Democrats’ Short-Lived Opposition to All White Biden Nominees 

 …*Duckworth (an Illinois Democrat) and her (Democrat) colleague Mazie Hirono of Hawaii told reporters that they intended to vote against any Biden “nominees who aren’t minorities.”

Instead of judging those nominees by their merits, those senators _pledged to judge them by the color of their skin_. If only we had a word to describe that phenomenon.” Senate Democrats’ Short-Lived Opposition to All White Biden Nominees | National Review

* 

“Virginia Tech Student’s Grade Gets Lowered After Arguing Whites Can Be Victims of Racism

“white people cannot experience [sic] racism”*

… professor of Alyssa Jones’s “Nations and Nationalities” class told her that “White people cannot experience racism.” The Oxford English Dictionary once defined “racism” as the “belief in the superiority of a particular race.” Simple enough. Believe others are inferior to you because their race is different from your own, and you are guilty of racism.

But that is not how we are supposed to see things in the ‘Great Awokening’.Jones had an assignment to write an essay about a group identified as hateful by the Southern Poverty Law Center.Jones, who is white, chose the New Black Panther Party. She opted for that because of its separatist beliefs and because the SPLC had said the group had “encouraged violence against Whites, Jews, and law enforcement officers.” Virginia Tech Student’s Grade Gets Lowered After Arguing Whites Can Be Victims of Racism



"Kristen Clarke, Joe Biden’s choice to lead the Justice Department’s Civil Rights Division, believes* black people are superior to white people* because they possess more melanin.

Fox News host Tucker Carlson obtained shocking statements Clarke made in 1994.

“Melanin endows blacks with greater mental, physical, and spiritual abilities — something which cannot be measured by Eurocentric standards.” Kristen Clarke wrote."




*“Melanin Endows Blacks with Greater Mental, Physical and Spiritual Abilities” (VIDEO)*
Kristen Clarke, Joe Biden’s choice to lead the Justice Department’s Civil Rights Division, believes black people are superior to white people because they possess more melanin. Fox News host Tucker Carlson obtained shocking statements Clarke made in 1994. “Melanin endows blacks with greater ment ...



thespectator.info

* 

“**Biden DOJ Greenlights Higher Ed Discrimination Against Asians and Whites, Drops Yale Lawsuit*

Posted by *William A. Jacobson* Wednesday, February 3, 2021 at 11:39am

DOJ lawsuit had alleged: “Yale’s race discrimination includes imposing undue and unlawful penalties on racially-disfavored applicants, including in particular most Asian, and White applicants.” Biden DOJ Greenlights Higher Ed Discrimination Against Asians and Whites, Drops Yale Lawsuit

* 

“Experts” Say Vulnerable Elderly Shouldn’t Have Vaccine Priority Because They Are Mostly White*
The _New York Times_ published an *article* this month citing “experts” who claimed the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) were right to suggest millions of essential workers should receive a COVID-19 vaccine ahead of the most vulnerable elderly because “older populations are whiter.”
Although deaths from the virus are overwhelmingly concentrated among the elderly, 65-years and older, the CDC’s *report* says the ethical reason behind the guidance is to “mitigate health inequities.”
Harald Schmidt, an “expert” in ethics and health policy at the University of Pennsylvania, told the _Times _the CDC’s judgment was reasonable because “older populations are whiter.” "Experts" Say Vulnerable Elderly Shouldn't Have Vaccine Priority Because They Are Mostly White · Caldron Pool


*Sen. Schumer Proposes $350 Billion COVID Aid Package, But Not for White People*

*https://www.westernjournal.com/sen-schumer-proposes-350-billion-covid-aid-package-not-white-people/*

* 

Warnock’s Spiritual Mentor Called for the ‘Destruction of Everything White’*
Democratic Senate candidate Rev. Raphael Warnock has praised his religious mentor, Dr. James Hal Cone, as a "poignant and powerful voice" of high "spiritual magnitude."
Cone, however, was a controversial theologian who argued that white Christians are "satanic" and advocated for the "destruction of everything white" in society.
Warnock has described Cone, who served as his academic adviser at the Union Theological Seminary_,_ as his "mentor." Warnock’s Spiritual Mentor Called for the 'Destruction of Everything White'
* 

"White men targeted again: ‘Pale, male, and Yale’ faces at State Dept. must go in pursuit of ‘diversity’*



U.S. Rep. Karen Bass, D-Calif., who is not pale, male or from Yale, penned an op-ed calling for the State Department to shy away from highly-educated white males.



“The stereotype that the State Department is overwhelmingly “pale, male, and Yale” has persisted through both Democratic and Republican administrations,” she wrote, noting that between 2002 and 2018, State Department staff identifying as racial or ethnic minorities increased by only 4%, and actually fell among black employees."









						White men targeted again: 'Pale, male, and Yale' faces at State Dept. must go in pursuit of 'diversity'
					

Rep. Karen Bass called for the United States to do away with 'pale, male, and Yale' faces at the State Department in the pursuit of 'diversity.'




					www.bizpacreview.com
				




* 

"Woke Tech Tyrants Won’t Be Policing All Bigoted Speech Equally…Guess Who Gets Shafted?*



they’re making room for open bigotry on their site.



Well, they’re making room for SOME open bigotry, so long as it’s being expressed AGAINST white American males and not BY Them, it’s A-OK.



Facebook has de-prioritized removing hateful slurs against white people, men and Americans, instead focusing on blocking slurs against black people, gays, Jews and other groups.

The change on Thursday in Facebook’s algorithm is a shift from the social network’s ‘race-blind’ system that previously removed anti-white insults as well posts such as ‘men are dumb’ or ‘Americans are stupid.’"









						Woke Tech Tyrants Won't Be Policing All Bigoted Speech Equally...Guess Who Gets Shafted?
					

Team Zuckerberg is really on a roll, first they're busy tilting elections, whether citizens agree with them or not -- now they're making room for open bigotry on their site.




					clashdaily.com
				




* 



It’s Not ‘Identity Politics,’ It’s Anti-White Politics*

It’s Not ‘Identity Politics,’ It’s Anti-White Politics





"*With Thomas Perez As DNC Chairthing, Democrats Go Full Anti-White*

… Mr. Perez is a dedicated Social Justice Warrior, *a key enforcer of the Obama administration’s **anti-white programs*when serving in key positions in the Justice Department and the Department of Labor across almost all of the eight Obama years."
With Thomas Perez As DNC Chairthing, Democrats Go Full Anti-White





*“White men are now the Democratic Party's punching bag. That's a dangerous bet to make.” **https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/nation-now/2018/10/28/white-male-bashing-trend-dangerous-saritha-prabhu-column/1778385002/*

* 

NYT Pulitzer Prize Winner: White Race ‘Barbaric’* Pulitzer Prize-winning _New York Times _writer Nikole Hannah-Jones once penned a polemical letter to her college newspaper denouncing the white race as "barbaric."
"The white race is the biggest murderer, rapist, pillager, and thief of the modern world," she wrote in a 1995 letter published in the Notre Dame _Observer_, according to a report by the_ Federalist_. She added that white Europeans "committed genocide … in their greed and insatiable desire to destroy every non-white culture." NYT Pulitzer Prize Winner: White Race ‘Barbaric’
* 
*



“In dramatic, urgent language, K-12 schools across the country – both public and private – professed solidarity with Black Lives Matter and vowed to dismantle white supremacy, as they scrambled to introduce anti-racist courses and remake themselves into racism-free zones. “We need to eradicate white supremacy and heteropatriarchy in all of our institutions.” In Maine, a coastal public school district where 3.7% of the 2,100 students are African American or Hispanic, the superintendent declared war on “the intentional barriers white people have built to harm Black people.” The top administrator added: “We grieve for all of the Black lives taken by white supremacy.”Teachers are introducing critical race theory, which views U.S. history through the prism of racial conflict, and assigning readings from Ibram X. Kendi, the academic and author who contends race-neutral policies are the bulwark of the “White ethnostate.” “They are using very positive words like diversity, equity and inclusivity to mislead you, but the message behind these words is horrifying,” said Elana Yaron Fishbein, a suburban Philadelphia mom who created the No Left Turn in Education organization. "They are grouping and stereotyping human beings by skin color, and they are attributing characteristics to your personality based on skin color.” Post-George Floyd, a Wave of 'Anti-Racist' Teaching Sweeps K-12 Schools Targeting 'Whiteness'



*“NYC official promotes division on MLK Day, tells white people ‘go back to Iowa’ in fear-mongering speech*

More and more, it seems Democrats are proving to be exactly who many conservatives always thought they were.

Offering a disturbingly divisive message Monday to mark the Martin Luther King Jr. national holiday, Brooklyn Borough President Eric Adams let newcomers know that they are not welcome in New York City, according to the New York Post.

White newcomers from the nation’s heartland, of course — as those coming illegally from south of the border continue to receive a warm embrace in the sanctuary city. NYC official promotes division on MLK Day, tells white people ‘go back to Iowa’ in fear-mongering speech




*"The Lawless Anti-White Identity Politics of the Democratic Party Is on Full Display in Philly"









						The Lawless Anti-White Identity Politics of the Democratic Party Is on Full Display in Philly | National Review
					

Democrats featuring Black Lives Matter activists and illegal aliens at the convention are playing a harmful racial-idenity politics game.




					www.nationalreview.com
				










"Democrats Unify Around Shutting Down White People"









						Democrats Unify Around Shutting Down White People
					

Democrats are amping up the anti-white rhetoric in the wake of their electoral defeat




					dailycaller.com
				



*




This, the result of the work of Democrats and their apologists.







*BLM rioters shout 'Beat up every white person!' and 'Black power!'*












*"Shoot the white folks!!"

*


----------



## IM2 (Mar 12, 2022)

There is no anti white racism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> There is no anti white racism.



There is no more perfect proof of the mental derangement from which  you suffer, than this "is not, isssssssss nooooooottttttt!!!!!" post, after I provide literally dozens of examples of fully proven and documented examples of the anti-white racism you claim doesn't exist.


No wonder your tools of employment are nothing more than that Styrofoam cup you amble around with.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 12, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> *Sen. Schumer Proposes $350 Billion COVID Aid Package, But Not for White People*
> 
> *https://www.westernjournal.com/sen-schumer-proposes-350-billion-covid-aid-package-not-white-people/*


The only question I am left with after reading this article is this.  Why are there 200 billion unused dollars from the Cares Act out of the 2 trillion passed by congress and signed into law by then President Trump?  Why was it not spent? Didn't people need it? Are some states not using it for it's intended purpose?

"Schumer’s Economic Justice Act, if passed, would use $200 billion in unused funds from the $2 trillion CARES Act passed by Congress and signed into law by President Donald Trump in March."


----------



## horselightning (Mar 12, 2022)

LOIE said:


> The only question I am left with after reading this article is this.  Why are there 200 billion unused dollars from the Cares Act out of the 2 trillion passed by congress and signed into law by then President Trump?  Why was it not spent? Didn't people need it? Are some states not using it for it's intended purpose?
> 
> "Schumer’s Economic Justice Act, if passed, would use $200 billion in unused funds from the $2 trillion CARES Act passed by Congress and signed into law by President Donald Trump in March."


is that one of the acts biden undid?


----------



## LOIE (Mar 12, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Anti-white is the only racism.


If this were true, why were Native Americans massacred? Why was their land stolen from them? It was because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why were blacks stolen from their homes and enslaved? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why are the contributions of people of color always downplayed? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less then."

Today, IF the articles you posted and videos you shared are real and genuine, (it's hard to tell since the sources are obviously biased) some white folks are beginning to feel what it is like to be on the receiving end - an uncomfortable place for them, since they have always been on the giving end of racist rhetoric and ideology. (Remember now - I'm white.)


----------



## LOIE (Mar 12, 2022)

horselightning said:


> is that one of the acts biden undid?


I don't believe so. I couldn't find anything that says that.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 13, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no more perfect proof of the mental derangement from which  you suffer, than this "is not, isssssssss nooooooottttttt!!!!!" post, after I provide literally dozens of examples of fully proven and documented examples of the anti-white racism you claim doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> No wonder your tools of employment are nothing more than that Styrofoam cup you amble around with.


There is no anti white racism. You have proven nothing but the fact that you hate being Korean. Whites earn the most money, own the most of everything, have most of the jobs at every level. So, no, anti white racism does not exist.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2022)

LOIE said:


> The only question I am left with after reading this article is this.  Why are there 200 billion unused dollars from the Cares Act out of the 2 trillion passed by congress and signed into law by then President Trump?  Why was it not spent? Didn't people need it? Are some states not using it for it's intended purpose?
> 
> "Schumer’s Economic Justice Act, if passed, would use $200 billion in unused funds from the $2 trillion CARES Act passed by Congress and signed into law by President Donald Trump in March."





The real question is why you are an imbecile, still voting for the party proven to be racist.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2022)

LOIE said:


> If this were true, why were Native Americans massacred? Why was their land stolen from them? It was because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why were blacks stolen from their homes and enslaved? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why are the contributions of people of color always downplayed? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less then."
> 
> Today, IF the articles you posted and videos you shared are real and genuine, (it's hard to tell since the sources are obviously biased) some white folks are beginning to feel what it is like to be on the receiving end - an uncomfortable place for them, since they have always been on the giving end of racist rhetoric and ideology. (Remember now - I'm white.)




"...why were Native Americans massacred?"

How many times a day must you PROVE that you are an imbecile????

It was quite the opposite


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now....what if all you learned from the media and the government schools was *slanted to cause you to despise your own nation?*

What if the settlers and colonists didn't arrive with the desire to slaughter the peaceful and nature-loving Hiawathas???

*What if it were really very different....like this:*


10. Northampton County, Pennsylvania, 1778. Four men, two with wives and eight children, were* attacked by Indians*. [T]his occaion’d our men to flee as fast as they could,…before they were out of sight of the wagon they saw the Indians attacking the women & Children with their Tomahawks.” *The net day, the three men came back to the scene for the corpses, which include the stabbed and scalped bodies *of Smith’s wife, and of “a Little girl kill’d & sclped, [and] a boy the same.” Pa. Arch. 1:6:591


a. The essential fact about Indian-European warfare in the middle colonies was that *the Europeans almost always did very badly*. Though the American Revolution brought about a glorified, misleading view of frontier fighters and riflemen, during the eighteenth century country people practically never managed to mount even faintly convincing defenses against Indian attacks….The only thing that worked was leaving. (p.53)


b. Although the original diversity to the European colonies was the cause of much abrasive relationships, once public debate centered on the suffering of ordinary country people who had been dismissed in the cities as worse than Indians were reshaped into grander figures, defined by their hardships more than their religion, their nationality, or any of their own troublesome actions. And, increasingly, they made useful symbols for the country as a whole.


c.* Scalped and mutilated bodies were regularly brought into towns to document Indian barbarity.* One strain of the rhetoric simply displayed abuses to the human body before and after death, especially scalping, as well as incineration, nonburial, and dismemberment.
"Our Savage Neighbors: How Indian War Transformed Early America," by Peter Silver




Don't be stupid your whole life.........take a day off.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> There is no anti white racism. You have proven nothing but the fact that you hate being Korean. Whites earn the most money, own the most of everything, have most of the jobs at every level. So, no, anti white racism does not exist.




You're gonna hate it when your own peeps make you wear a sign saying "Judas Goat."


----------



## LOIE (Mar 13, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Now....what if all you learned from the media and the government schools was *slanted to cause you to despise your own nation?*


It is much more likely that we learned to despise Native Americans. See excerpts from a summary of the book you refer to:

Silver’s explanation of the increase in racial animosity between whites and Indians in the early history of the United States emphasizes the social consequences of* what happens when groups of people are forced to live a life of fear. (I insert here that the Native Americans were invaded and terrorized by outsiders. One would expect them to respond in kind to preserve their right to live on their own land.)*

Silver also states that he does not think true racism existed until the years following the American Revolution; *the fighting between Indians and whites in the eighteenth century was caused primarily by fear,* not racial prejudice.

The second half of the book moves away from the countryside and the detailed inner life of the settlers and enters into lives within bigger cities, such as Philadelphia. It touches upon the thoughts of Benjamin Franklin and other well-known historical figures. *Silver demonstrates how the American interest in pamphleteering led to white propaganda that allowed the spread of racism. “Indian-haters” and pamphleteers managed to spread the Anti-Indian Sublime to even those who had never had contact with an Indian.


Some critics have commented that the historical narrative of Our Savage Neighbors is told primarily through eye-witness accounts of only white settlers. Readers see their fears, thoughts, and emotions. Since there are few firsthand accounts of Indians’ personal views during that particular time in history, some find this book to be very one-sided—dangerous in a country like the United States that is currently divided by race. There is little detail to help readers investigate Indian motivations. It leaves questions unanswered*

_Not being an imbecile, I question what is presented as fact when it is one sided or written to prove a set-in-stone idea that does not take any other supporting facts into account. I also find it interesting that there are few firsthand accounts of Native American's personal views during that time. I imagine that living descendants may have stories to tell that have been passed down from generation to generation and I imagine they do not sound like Silver's version at all._


----------



## horselightning (Mar 13, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Anti-white is the only racism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blacks acting like anomals. blm is black superiorirty group.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks acting like anomals. blm is black superiorirty group.




Why go that far.....the Democrats appointed a black supremacist to lead the 'Justice Department.'


"Kristen Clarke, Joe Biden’s choice to lead the Justice Department’s Civil Rights Division, believes* black people are superior to white people* because they possess more melanin.

Fox News host Tucker Carlson obtained shocking statements Clarke made in 1994.

“Melanin endows blacks with greater mental, physical, and spiritual abilities — something which cannot be measured by Eurocentric standards.” Kristen Clarke wrote."


















*“Melanin Endows Blacks with Greater Mental, Physical and Spiritual Abilities” (VIDEO)*
Kristen Clarke, Joe Biden’s choice to lead the Justice Department’s Civil Rights Division, believes black people are superior to white people because they possess more melanin. Fox News host Tucker Carlson obtained shocking statements Clarke made in 1994. “Melanin endows blacks with greater ment ...






thespectator.info

What's wrong with racism?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2022)

LOIE said:


> It is much more likely that we learned to despise Native Americans. See excerpts from a summary of the book you refer to:
> 
> Silver’s explanation of the increase in racial animosity between whites and Indians in the early history of the United States emphasizes the social consequences of* what happens when groups of people are forced to live a life of fear. (I insert here that the Native Americans were invaded and terrorized by outsiders. One would expect them to respond in kind to preserve their right to live on their own land.)*
> 
> ...




_" I also find it interesting that there are few firsthand accounts of Native American's personal views during that time. "_


Although we have documented that you are an imbecile.....here is one more lesson: the individual you are championing, and appealing to for written records of their "oppression"......


.....were stone age savages, some three thousand years in development behind the Europeans that they massacred.





While they did have fire, probably due to a confluence of natural events, they *never developed even the simplest implements of mechanical advantage*. The rest of the world did, thousands of years prior.


That simplest of ‘tools’???? *The wheel.*

“The invention of the wheel falls into the late Neolithic, and may be seen in conjunction with other technological advances that gave rise to the early Bronze Age. This implies the passage of several wheel-less millennia even after the invention of agriculture and of pottery, dtheuring the Aceramic Neolithic.

Two types of early Neolithic European wheel and axle are known; a circumalpine type of wagon construction (the wheel and axle rotate together, as in Ljubljana Marshes Wheel), and that of the Baden culture in Hungary (axle does not rotate). They both are dated to c. *3200–3000 BCE.**”**”*
Wheel - Wikipedia








germantownbulldogs.org



The Plains People - Transportation / Migration



See any wheels on those conveyances????




Come to think of it......you're about that far behind, too.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 13, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> _" I also find it interesting that there are few firsthand accounts of Native American's personal views during that time. "_
> 
> 
> Although we have documented that you are an imbecile.....here is one more lesson: the individual you are championing, and appealing to for written records of their "oppression"......
> ...


I don't suppose you will take the time to read this entire article, but perhaps you should.








						The Shocking Savagery of America’s Early History
					

Bernard Bailyn, one of our greatest historians, shines his light on the nation’s Dark Ages




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				




If you choose not to be enlightened by the Smithsonian here are a few excerpts that shouldn't take too long to read:
The Shocking Savagery of America’s Early History

Bernard Bailyn, one of our greatest historians, shines his light on the nation’s Dark Ages

Enter Bernard Bailyn, the greatest historian of early America alive today. Now over 90 and ensconced at Harvard for more than six decades, Bailyn has recently published another one of his epoch-making grand narrative syntheses, The Barbarous Years, casting a light on the darkness, filling in the blank canvas

“Look at the ‘peaceful’ Pilgrims. Our William Bradford. He goes to see the Pequot War battlefield and he is appalled. He said, ‘The stink’ [of heaps of dead bodies] was too much.” Bailyn is speaking of one of the early and bloodiest encounters, between our peaceful pumpkin pie-eating Pilgrims and the original inhabitants of the land they wanted to seize, the Pequots. But for Bailyn, the mercenary motive is less salient than the theological.

“The ferocity of that little war is just unbelievable,” Bailyn says. “The butchering that went on cannot be explained by trying to get hold of a piece of land. They were really struggling with this central issue for them, of the advent of the Antichrist.”

The Antichrist. The haunting figure presaging the Apocalypse from the Book of Revelation plays an important part in Bailyn’s explanation of *the European settlers’ descent into unrestrained savagery*. The key passage on this question comes late in his new book when Bailyn makes explicit a connection I had not seen before: *between the physical savagery the radical dissenting Protestant settlers of America wreaked on the original inhabitants, and the intellectual savagery of their polemical attacks on the church and state authorities they fled from in Europe—and the savagery of vicious insult and vile denunciation they wreaked upon each other as well.*

But Bailyn’s “cosmic eye” saw even deeper. He wanted to capture not just physical movements but also “the interior experiences, the quality of their culture, the capacity of their minds, the patterns of their emotions.” He wanted to look inside heads and read minds. Bailyn’s voyage was a monumentally ambitious project, a voyage through unmapped oceans of data analogous to the Columbus-era explorers setting out on a vast uncharted ocean.

The opening section of his new book stands out for his profoundly sensitive appreciation of the sensibility of the original inhabitants whom he introduces simply as “Americans” rather than “Native Americans.”

He captures that sensibility as well as any attempt I’ve read: “Their world was multitudinous, densely populated by active, sentient and sensitive spirits, spirits with consciences, memories and purposes, that surround them, instructed them, impinged on their lives at every turn. No less real for being invisible...the whole of life was a spiritual enterprise...the universe in all its movements and animations and nature was suffused with spiritual potency.”

In person, Bailyn expresses an almost poetic admiration for this sort of spirituality. “All the world was alive!” he exclaims. “And the wind is alive! The mountains are alive!”

Then, he adds: “But it’s not a terribly peaceful world. They were always involved in warfare, partly because life would become imbalanced in a way that needed justification and response and reprisal. And reprisals, within their lives, are very important. But partly the onus is on the threats that they’re under.”

Bailyn does not let either of the two adversary cultures off the hook. He recounts little vignettes of the original inhabitants’ behavior such as this: Following the ambush of four Dutch traders, Bailyn quotes a report, one “had been eaten after having [been] well roasted. The [other two] they burnt. The Indians carried a leg and an arm home to be divided amongst their families.”

And, on the other side, consider that fixture of grade school Thanksgiving pageants, Miles Standish, an upstanding, godly Pilgrim stalwart who does not at all seem the sort of man who would have cut off the head of a chief and “brought it back to Plymouth in triumph [where] it was displayed on the blockhouse together with a flag made of a cloth soaked in the victim’s blood.”



TO WHICH I SAY, WELL, AT LEAST THEY INVENTED THE WHEEL!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I don't suppose you will take the time to read this entire article, but perhaps you should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Smithsonian is totally in the thrall of the Progressives......very much as you are.


Here is a recent example of the Smithsonian advising black American never to be successful.....it's too 'white.'


According to the recent Smithsonian display on whiteness, these are the traits real black persons must avoid in order not to be ridiculed as ‘acting white.’

*“Smithsonian Goes Full Marxist: Nuclear Family, Science, Christianity All Part of Oppressive 'Whiteness'*

Among other things, this graphic suggests that the nuclear family, science, capitalism, and the Judeo-Christian tradition are forms of oppressive “whiteness” that non-white people should reject as part of an oppressive system.

“Whiteness and the normalization of white racial identity throughout America’s history have created a culture where nonwhite persons are seen as inferior or abnormal,” the Smithsonian “whiteness” page reads. The “teaching tool” suggests that “whiteness” needs to be overthrown in order for non-white people to become liberated from an oppressive “white culture.”

“Whiteness (and its accepted normality) also exist as everyday microaggressions toward people of color,” the Smithsonian page argues. “Acts of microaggressions include verbal, nonverbal, and environmental slights, snubs or insults toward nonwhites. Whether intentional or not, these attitudes communicate hostile, derogatory, or harmful messages.” Smithsonian Goes Full Marxist: Nuclear Family, Science, Christianity All Part of Oppressive 'Whiteness'

They cannot allow their 'pets' to assume those traits that have advanced the most successful society ever to exist in all of history.





*“The **chart **endeavors to list "the ways white people and their traditions,* attitudes and ways of life have been normalized over time and are now considered standard practices in the United States." Among those traditions, attitudes, and ways of life are: *Individualism, hard work, objectivity, the nuclear family, a belief in progress, a written tradition, politeness, the justice system, respect for authority, delayed gratification and planning for the future, plus much more.”* Smithsonian Goes Full Marxist: Nuclear Family, Science, Christianity All Part of Oppressive 'Whiteness'


----------



## horselightning (Mar 13, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Why go that far.....the Democrats appointed a black supremacist to lead the 'Justice Department.'
> 
> 
> "Kristen Clarke, Joe Biden’s choice to lead the Justice Department’s Civil Rights Division, believes* black people are superior to white people* because they possess more melanin.
> ...


no one is beter then anyone  else. They are so spiritual they shoot each other to death on holidays and weekends.


----------



## horselightning (Mar 13, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I don't suppose you will take the time to read this entire article, but perhaps you should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ther are talking  abour before thwe revolutionary war. there was no america then. only colonies own by  the uk and france.


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 14, 2022)

LOIE said:


> If this were true, why were Native Americans massacred? Why was their land stolen from them? It was because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why were blacks stolen from their homes and enslaved? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why are the contributions of people of color always downplayed? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less then."
> 
> Today, IF the articles you posted and videos you shared are real and genuine, (it's hard to tell since the sources are obviously biased) some white folks are beginning to feel what it is like to be on the receiving end - an uncomfortable place for them, since they have always been on the giving end of racist rhetoric and ideology. (Remember now - I'm white.)


It looks like she was talking about today, not history.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2022)

LOIE said:


> The only question I am left with after reading this article is this.  Why are there 200 billion unused dollars from the Cares Act out of the 2 trillion passed by congress and signed into law by then President Trump?  Why was it not spent? Didn't people need it? Are some states not using it for it's intended purpose?
> 
> "Schumer’s Economic Justice Act, if passed, would use $200 billion in unused funds from the $2 trillion CARES Act passed by Congress and signed into law by President Donald Trump in March."





"Massachusetts university sued after asking applicant to “defend her whiteness” during interview​It’s really unbelievable that this would happen to someone in a job application process, especially in light of the racism this country overcame 6 or 7 decades ago. America is headed in reverse into another era of racism and our liberal universities are taking us there."








						Massachusetts university sued after asking applicant to “defend her whiteness” during interview
					

A university in Massachusetts is being sued after asking an applicant for a one-year assistant professorship to “defend her whiteness” in the interview. The applicant, Donna Johnston, a…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2022)

LOIE said:


> If this were true, why were Native Americans massacred? Why was their land stolen from them? It was because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why were blacks stolen from their homes and enslaved? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less than." Why are the contributions of people of color always downplayed? Because anything non-white had to be subjugated and seen as "less then."
> 
> Today, IF the articles you posted and videos you shared are real and genuine, (it's hard to tell since the sources are obviously biased) some white folks are beginning to feel what it is like to be on the receiving end - an uncomfortable place for them, since they have always been on the giving end of racist rhetoric and ideology. (Remember now - I'm white.)




1. There never was any genocide of Indians by the colonists
2. No land was stolen from them.
3. Africans were sold into slavery by other Africans.
4. Every Jim Crow law in the nation was instituted by Democrats, and that party started a war to maintain it
5.Democrats blocked every anti-lynching law the Republicans brought to Congress.
6. Everything I post is 100% true, accurate and correct.
7. The only subjugation today is of white people.

And, this...
"At least 620,000 combatants died during the four-year struggle; recent estimates put the total closer to 750,000, or more than 2 percent of the nation’s population at that time. More soldiers died in prison camps alone than America lost during the entire Vietnam War. Perhaps more to the point, *some 350,000 Union soldiers died during the conflict, abolitionists in effect if not always in intent.* Adjusted for population, that would amount to almost 5 million service deaths today, amounting to a blood sacrifice more than sufficient to redeem whatever moral or intellectual inconsistencies there are to be found in America’s founding documents.

And if that’s _not_ sufficient? Well, then, nothing will be. But for most Americans—and for much of the rest of the world—it is more than enough. "
Blood Redemption

For more than a century, it was believed that 618,000 men died in the Civil War: 360,000 from the North and 258,000 from the South. But in recent decades, historians raised the number to an estimated 750,000 deaths, mostly blamed on the under-counting of Confederate casualties.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> It looks like she was talking about today, not history.




Both then and now.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 15, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> The Smithsonian is totally in the thrall of the Progressives......very much as you are.
> 
> 
> Here is a recent example of the Smithsonian advising black American never to be successful.....it's too 'white.'
> ...


I read about this and looked at the chart. I did not find anywhere that they were encouraging black people to never be successful. I understand that the purpose for which they posted the chart was to spur conversations on race related matters and that when it was taken in a totally different way, they apologized and removed it. 

The one part I did find interesting was that they explained that black people experience life in the U.S. differently than white people. One would need to be black to totally understand that, but I know black people who can explain what it feels like to be disliked simply because of the color of their skin, something they have no control over. I know young black men who can tell you the feeling they get when someone crosses over to the other side of the sidewalk when they approach, or when they see a lady quickly lock her car door when they see her sitting at the corner. 

The chart looked to me like it covered pretty much everything I had been taught as a WASP, by my parents, educators and church leaders. None of those things listed are oppressive in and of themselves. When people look at stuff like this and interpret it to mean something negative, they must be seeing it differently than I do.

The intent of the portal was to give people a chance to look at something, to ask themselves the questions, "Is this true? Is this what I believe? And if so, why? Does this speak to how I see other people who are different than I am? If so, what does it say?"

I think that jumping to the conclusion that this was Marxist is simply silly. Any time we read something that makes us think and question what we have been taught and who we are, that is a good thing.  Regurgitating other people's thoughts does not serve much of a purpose. We need our own.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 16, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I read about this and looked at the chart. I did not find anywhere that they were encouraging black people to never be successful. I understand that the purpose for which they posted the chart was to spur conversations on race related matters and that when it was taken in a totally different way, they apologized and removed it.
> 
> The one part I did find interesting was that they explained that black people experience life in the U.S. differently than white people. One would need to be black to totally understand that, but I know black people who can explain what it feels like to be disliked simply because of the color of their skin, something they have no control over. I know young black men who can tell you the feeling they get when someone crosses over to the other side of the sidewalk when they approach, or when they see a lady quickly lock her car door when they see her sitting at the corner.
> 
> ...




" I did not find anywhere that they were encouraging black people to never be successful."

That's because you are a liar as well as an imbecile.


It marked these as "white."

*“The **chart **endeavors to list "the ways white people and their traditions,* attitudes and ways of life have been normalized over time and are now considered standard practices in the United States." Among those traditions, attitudes, and ways of life are: Individualism, hard work, objectivity, the nuclear family, a belief in progress, a written tradition, politeness, the justice system, respect for authority, delayed gratification and planning for the future, plus much more.” Smithsonian Goes Full Marxist: Nuclear Family, Science, Christianity All Part of Oppressive 'Whiteness'




You remain the perfect Democrat slave.....er, voter.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 16, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Everything I post is 100% true, accurate and correct.


Really? You believe everything you find online and post is 100% true?  Do you not realize that the conservative writers, editors, journalists, commentators may start with a fact and then put their own spin on it to make it conform to their narrative?  You seem to believe that EVERYTHING conservatives say is true and that EVERYTHING liberals say in false. To me that is extremely narrow minded.

I could say that the sky is blue. I could also say that is a fact. However, someone may point out that during a storm, the sky is gray or even black. They could say that during sunsets the sky is red, orange, yellow and purple. They could say that rainbow colors often appear in that blue sky, making it multicolored.  

Being closed minded does not allow for the varying experiences and nuances of this life. Even experts disagree on facts. A prosecutor can put an expert witness on the stand during a trial to prove his point. The defense then calls their own expert witness who contradicts what has just been stated. The judge and jury must decide who to believe when coming to a verdict.

Life is complex. Even facts are seen through the eyes and mind of the beholder, much like beauty. Something that is beautiful to one person may be ugly to another. Facts that seem to prove something to one person might make another thinking person question their validity and the purpose for which they are being used. 

I think the more important question to be answered, is "Why do I believe what I believe?" And in addition, "Does what I choose to believe lead me to contentment or to conflict and confusion?" Peace of mind is vital to my existence and to my interpersonal relationships with people from all walks of life.


----------



## LOIE (Mar 16, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> It marked these as "white."
> 
> *“The **chart **endeavors to list "the ways white people and their traditions,* attitudes and ways of life have been normalized over time and are now considered standard practices in the United States." Among those traditions, attitudes, and ways of life are: Individualism, hard work, objectivity, the nuclear family, a belief in progress, a written tradition, politeness, the justice system, respect for authority, delayed gratification and planning for the future, plus much more.” Smithsonian Goes Full Marxist: Nuclear Family, Science, Christianity All Part of Oppressive 'Whiteness'


Yes, but it does not say that these are restricted to whites. It does not call them good, bad, or indifferent. It does not say that whites are the only group of people who adhere to these beliefs. It does not say that similar beliefs do not exist elsewhere. And it does not say that other groups should not believe in any of them. Like I said, I was raised by WASP's and these are the things that were taught to me. In the U.S. since whites have been the majority and have had control over governments, systems and institutions, their beliefs have had more of an impact on the country. I'm not sure why stating that has people so bent out of shape.

And, like I said, I understood the chart was removed after so much controversy.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 28, 2022)

Well when Dems take away jobs and ship them overseas to China, yes, white people suffer too.

If we had MAGA types running the government for any significant period, we could easily change this.  More jobs for poor people, of all colors.

But that’s “RaCiSt” of me.


----------



## 1stNickD (Apr 3, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


What a bunch of ignorant racist horseshit.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## horselightning (Apr 3, 2022)

1stNickD said:


> What a bunch of ignorant racist horseshit.


exactlly. its the other way around,. black are obessed with race and color. thats all they see an d talk on. everything this racist say it what black people do. he is competely  descirbing the black comunuty.


----------



## horselightning (Apr 3, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


describing the black comunity to tea. yep yep yep !


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 3, 2022)

horselightning said:


> describing the black comunity to tea. yep yep yep !


A lot of white people who mention blacks needing to better their communities is said because too many black people side with BLM, and are only concerned with black lives mattering when something is done to them by white people.


----------



## horselightning (Apr 3, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. There never was any genocide of Indians by the colonists
> 2. No land was stolen from them.
> 3. Africans were sold into slavery by other Africans.
> 4. Every Jim Crow law in the nation was instituted by Democrats, and that party started a war to maintain it
> ...


you tell them


----------



## horselightning (Apr 3, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> A lot of white people who mention blacks needing to better their communities is said because too many black people side with BLM, and are only concerned with black lives mattering when something is done to them by white people



white people do look at you all day long. dont think about you all day long. do nort hunt you al l day long. they  have lives and blacks are not the cenrure of their universe, thier families are. and if talk comes like you all instigated  with all this racist blm nonsense. you all need stop with this victim stitude you all have.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 4, 2022)

horselightning said:


> you tell them




Did and will.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 4, 2022)

horselightning said:


> you tell them


the ETHNOCENTRIC NEUROSIS is NUTHIN' NEW. 
It is actually  a manifestation of an INSTINCTUAL 
FUNCTION of the human brain----group socialization and protection.   IMVO  (in my vaunted opinion)  this particular instinct in BLACK PERSONS was brushed up by MANY INTEREST GROUPS since approx the beginning of the 20th 
century.   It went wild in the 1960s and has morphed into the idiotic   "PERSON OF COLOR"  
meme.  ----now for history----read a bit of the 
ancient  (ie--the times of nuts like Socrates, 
Plato, Alexander) writings.    Those jerks did the 
same thing and all but made GREECE---the "hood" in the same manner that today's ethno-
centric  hoodie  ( PRESIDENT POOTI )  has made 
"mother russia"  the  "hood"  of Euroasia  and 
Hamas has  "hoodified"  the middle east


----------



## horselightning (Apr 4, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> the ETHNOCENTRIC NEUROSIS is NUTHIN' NEW.
> It is actually  a manifestation of an INSTINCTUAL
> FUNCTION of the human brain----group socialization and protection.   IMVO  (in my vaunted opinion)  this particular instinct in BLACK PERSONS was brushed up by MANY INTEREST GROUPS since approx the beginning of the 20th
> century.   It went wild in the 1960s and has morphed into the idiotic   "PERSON OF COLOR"
> ...


we do no blacks havel ess brain cells then most races.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Poor parenting and a pathological sub-culture that's the problem, not racism....
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that true?


----------



## Failzero (Apr 14, 2022)

Susanville Ca. ( Especially after the Dems close the Prison )


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Susanville Ca. ( Especially after the Dems close the Prison )





Need more context for your posts, please.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 14, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Need more context for your posts, please.   California Democrat Super Majority in Legislature going along with Defund the Police / Decriminalize Crime Narratives voted to Close the High Desert State Prison (Susanville Ca.) and such a move would devistate the Towns Economy ( Even Unions were against the Move )


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.



Which is IRONIC because Eastern Kentucky LIVED OK for a long time on coal, timber and oil until the GOVT put the lid on coal starting about 20 years ago.  And NOW -- you complain about the govt paying for their survival.

This aint much different at all about the culpabilities of GOVT (AGAIN) in how many black communities went downhill with a slower pace but over longer periods of time. Govt doesn't fix this in either case. They contributed to the problems.

White people KNOW about poor white people. There's MORE of them than any other skin color. 

But any "obsession" with black culture (as you put it) is due to mathematics, not pointing at equal sorrow and grief.  It's the PERCENTAGE of each of our populations that is heavily burdened by poverty, crime, poor education, work opportunities, ect.

And in the case of white people -- MOST pick up and leave and get the hell out.  And most of what REMAINS (like in your cherry-picked example) are too tired, too old to start over. Beats me why ANYONE would remain under those conditions.

Add abundant CRIME, gangs looked upon as "community enforcers" killing each other and winning hearts/minds of the kids, and anyone I KNOW would MOVE out. Yet those loyal people WANT to stay "in the ghetto"...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 13, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Which is IRONIC because Eastern Kentucky LIVED OK for a long time on coal, timber and oil until the GOVT put the lid on coal starting about 20 years ago.  And NOW -- you complain about the govt paying for their survival.
> 
> This aint much different at all about the culpabilities of GOVT (AGAIN) in how many black communities went downhill with a slower pace but over longer periods of time. Govt doesn't fix this in either case. They contributed to the problems.
> 
> ...


There is no irony there and I'm not the one complaining.  I learned about Appalachia in school so we are talking at least 40+ years ago, not the last 20 years.  And my examples are not "cherry picked".  I used Appalachia as *one *example of a well-known poor white community that has been that way for at least half a century for them to have appeared in my school books.

And the reason I posted this thread is to remind the white racist who populate this site and like to pretend that they are superior to everyone that the white race has poor people just like every other race or ethnic group of people especially since they love to swear that all of the ills of poor black communities are caused by things that ONLY effect black people while conveniently forgetting about all of the poor white communities who face similar challenges.

Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans?  Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 13, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> We really should outlaw the Democratic and Republican  Party.



Time for sensible politics with Proportional Representation.

Problem is most people are too manipulated by those two parties to even know what they are.
Someone basically told me I couldn't be American because I knew what First Past The Post was..... ridiculous.


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I'm not the one complaining.  It's white racists who swear that all of the ills of poor black communities ONLY affect black people while conveniently forgetting about all of the poor white communities who face similar challenges.
> 
> Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans?  Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?


   I never heard or read of ANY comment suggesting 
that the ills of impoverished black communities affect 
ONLY black communities.   Can you cite some links 
to support your strange theory


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans? Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?



Why should we IGNORE either? I dont rank saving lives, families and careers by race. THere's SOME commonality, but important differences in underlying causes. One that I mentioned is MOBILITY. White people toss their hands up faster and LEAVE when towns and cities go downhill.   I've asked dozens of black folks why that doesn't happen in Compton and Chicago and Baltimore.  Dont have to go far -- maybe just a couple hour bus ride from Grammy's house. 

Poor whites in the South back in segregation days would even leave their lilly white boring poor towns and go to the big mixed breed cities.  Are we REALLY beyond self-segregation yet?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans? Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?



Dont know anyone of pale skin saying black people CAUSE poor white people. Where did that come from?  White people used to hate the Irish because they would work for less and drink too much.   We're not one big fat and happy family.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 13, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Why should we IGNORE either? I dont rank saving lives, families and careers by race. THere's SOME commonality, but important differences in underlying causes. One that I mentioned is MOBILITY. White people toss their hands up faster and LEAVE when towns and cities go downhill.   I've asked dozens of black folks why that doesn't happen in Compton and Chicago and Baltimore.  Dont have to go far -- maybe just a couple hour bus ride from Grammy's house.
> 
> Poor whites in the South back in segregation days would even leave their lilly white boring poor towns and go to the big mixed breed cities.  Are we REALLY beyond self-segregation yet?


Poor people do not live where they do by choice, it's usually out of necessity such as being the only or best place they can manage financially, at least for that time hopefully.  

White people have traditionally had more upward mobility or at least the ability to leave a place that was not to their liking. Black people had/have to deal with redlining (banks refusing mortgages in certain areas), steering (realtors steering black people to less desirable neighborhoods and away from white neighborhoods which they wanted to KEEP white), and racially restrictive covenants which prohibited properties being to sold to black people or to anyone who was not white.

The racists laws of the United States were very effective at doing what they were meant to do, promoting the advancement of the white race, oftentimes at the expense of the black race, while simultaneously undermining the ability of the black race to make advancements.


----------



## ThomasSowellsFro (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


I don't have compassion for them. They can pull themselves up by the bootstraps or starve to death.


----------



## Lisa558 (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> There is no irony there and I'm not the one complaining.  I learned about Appalachia in school so we are talking at least 40+ years ago, not the last 20 years.  And my examples are not "cherry picked".  I used Appalachia as *one *example of a well-known poor white community that has been that way for at least half a century for them to have appeared in my school books.
> 
> And the reason I posted this thread is to remind the white racist who populate this site and like to pretend that they are superior to everyone that the white race has poor people just like every other race or ethnic group of people especially since they love to swear that all of the ills of poor black communities are caused by things that ONLY effect black people while conveniently forgetting about all of the poor white communities who face similar challenges.
> 
> Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans?  Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?


1) The difference between that poor white town and the poor inner-city black districts is that it is only the latter blaming their poor life choices on racism.

2) The left has made everything about poor victimized blacks, and how it’s all whitey’s fault, so the fact that whites speak up in their own defense and point out that blacks’ problems are due to their own choices does not make those whites racist.

3) And yes, the white race has poor people just like the black race. But the black poverty rate is twice the average of whites, and it is not due to racism. Stop having 74% of black babies out of wedlock, and the majority of your problems would disappear In a single generation.

If I were black, and everything else about me were the same - same IQ, same motivation level, same discipline, same conscientiousness toward my work, etc., - I would have either been a Harvard Law grad with a partnership in a major law firm or a C-level executive in a Fortune 100 corporation. (As it is, I rose to the director level, which was good enough for me.)


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And the reason I posted this thread is to remind the white racist who populate this site and like to pretend that they are superior to everyone that the white race has poor people just like every other race or ethnic group of people especially since they love to swear that all of the ills of poor black communities are caused by things that ONLY effect black people while conveniently forgetting about all of the poor white communities who face similar challenges.


Think per capita like all smart people do.



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans? Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?


It’s a behavioral thing….White ghettos aren’t nearly as lawless and criminal as are dark ghettos.
Being poor isn’t the problem….The “obsession” derives from the off the charts level of criminality in dark shitholes. 
Why do you suppose ALL dark communities, cities and nations are dirty dangerous shitholes?
Is there something inherent and genetic that accompanies melanin?


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 13, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Think per capita like all smart people do.
> 
> 
> It’s a behavioral thing….White ghettos aren’t nearly as lawless and criminal as are dark ghettos.
> ...


This post scared you didn’t it Unkotare ?


----------



## ThomasSowellsFro (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


Kentucky is a white, Conservative shithole and they need to pull themselves up by the bootstraps and stop sucking from Mary Sue's welfare tit.


----------



## MizMolly (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> There is no irony there and I'm not the one complaining.  I learned about Appalachia in school so we are talking at least 40+ years ago, not the last 20 years.  And my examples are not "cherry picked".  I used Appalachia as *one *example of a well-known poor white community that has been that way for at least half a century for them to have appeared in my school books.
> 
> And the reason I posted this thread is to remind the white racist who populate this site and like to pretend that they are superior to everyone that the white race has poor people just like every other race or ethnic group of people especially since they love to swear that all of the ills of poor black communities are caused by things that ONLY effect black people while conveniently forgetting about all of the poor white communities who face similar challenges.
> 
> Why are white racists so obsessed with black people and the problems that face black Americans?  Why aren't they complaining about the problems that members of their own race face  or are you saying that black people are the reason for the ills that poor white people face?


There are black posters who seem to think the only poor people are black, which they blame on racism. If that is the case, why are there poor white people? It isn't only and always about race.


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 13, 2022)

ThomasSowellsFro said:


> Kentucky is a white, Conservative shithole and they need to pull themselves up by the bootstraps and stop sucking from Mary Sue's welfare tit.


“White privilege”


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> “White privilege”


That's why whites have been dependent on government handouts for the last 245 years.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Which is IRONIC because Eastern Kentucky LIVED OK for a long time on coal, timber and oil until the GOVT put the lid on coal starting about 20 years ago.  And NOW -- you complain about the govt paying for their survival.
> 
> This aint much different at all about the culpabilities of GOVT (AGAIN) in how many black communities went downhill with a slower pace but over longer periods of time. Govt doesn't fix this in either case. They contributed to the problems.
> 
> ...


My mothers side of the family came from Harlan. You are wrong.


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That's why whites have been dependent on government handouts for the last 245 years.


Hahaha…it is whites who generate the cash for said “handouts”….hahaha…you didn’t know that?


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> 1) The difference between that poor white town and the poor inner-city black districts is that it is only the latter blaming their poor life choices on racism.
> 
> 2) The left has made everything about poor victimized blacks, and how it’s all whitey’s fault, so the fact that whites speak up in their own defense and point out that blacks’ problems are due to their own choices does not make those whites racist.
> 
> ...


Whites don't face racism idiot. Our problems are not solely due to our choices. That's a fact the right knows is true but tries to gaslight. Bitch, you are white, so you should have all those things. You are an affirmative action beneficiary. Because if you were black, you may have ended up like Sondra Bland.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Hahaha…it is whites who generate the cash for said “handouts”….hahaha…you didn’t know that?


Actually blacks pay taxes and have done so since the income tax was made law. And we paid our money to help fund things whites got that we were excluded from.

Apparently you are ignorant of this reality.


----------



## Lisa558 (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Whites don't face racism idiot. Our problems are not solely due to our choices. That's a fact the right knows is true but tries to gaslight. Bitch, you are white, so you should have all those things. You are an affirmative action beneficiary. Because if you were black, you may have ended up like Sondra Bland.


I was ready to put you on ignore, and decided to when you called me “bitch.” You complain about racism, and through your nasty attitudes actually drive it. Bye, bye.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Poor people do not live where they do by choice, it's usually out of necessity such as being the only or best place they can manage financially, at least for that time hopefully.
> 
> White people have traditionally had more upward mobility or at least the ability to leave a place that was not to their liking. Black people had/have to deal with redlining (banks refusing mortgages in certain areas), steering (realtors steering black people to less desirable neighborhoods and away from white neighborhoods which they wanted to KEEP white), and racially restrictive covenants which prohibited properties being to sold to black people or to anyone who was not white.
> 
> The racists laws of the United States were very effective at doing what they were meant to do, promoting the advancement of the white race, oftentimes at the expense of the black race, while simultaneously undermining the ability of the black race to make advancements.



There's a historical aspect ALSO for this little town barely hanging on.  3 or 4 generations of families working the coal, oil, timber.  And when the biggest employers get throttled BY THE GOVT -- the town dies. Get the connection and historical ties to the ground you live on? 

If you're in Baltimore and doing ANYTHING for a living -- it would be CHEAPER TO LIVE outside of Baltimore.  Even the rent you're paying. Would be even cheaper to get out of Maryland. So that excuse is a bit weak.  Could it be that they are there for better benefits?  Could be.  But it also might be that the CITY of Baltimore is the largest employer left !!!!!! 

What does that remind you of?  Ever think of Baltimore as a feudal system for black people? 

Change of scenery and getting more rural gets heads right.  And if you can drive or have any skills -- there are plenty of opportunities to flee "the system".


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> My mothers side of the family came from Harlan. You are wrong.



Wrong about what? About both poor blacks and whites taking it on the chin from govt policy and decisions like making coal obsolete? 

Or are you still saying poor people cant LEAVE those expensive crime ridden places?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Actually blacks pay taxes and have done so since the income tax was made law. And we paid our money to help fund things whites got that we were excluded from.
> 
> Apparently you are ignorant of this reality.



Poor blacks or whites pay ZERO Fed Income tax.  We're talking about them right? In fact, the poor (if employed) can qualify for EITC and get refunds of the FICA payroll taxes and MORE.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Wrong about what? About both poor blacks and whites taking it on the chin from govt policy and decisions like making coal obsolete?
> 
> Or are you still saying poor people cant LEAVE those expensive crime ridden places?


You made a silly claim years ago about blacks leaving inner cities and moving to all white rural towns where they will be welcomed. I live in a primarily rural state and know that's not the case. Coal was made obsolete by technology.

Not government policy.


----------



## horselightning (May 13, 2022)

I love how black people think they are only ones in titles to be poor.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You made a silly claim years ago about blacks leaving inner cities and moving to all white rural towns where they will be welcomed. I live in a primarily rural state and know that's not the case. Coal was made obsolete by technology.
> 
> Not government policy.



TWO swings and misses.  NEVER SAID "all white rural towns".  They could go ANYWHERE's they please with NO bullets coming into the house anymore and better schools and LOWER cost of living.

And NO technology made coal obsolete.  Wind and solar are NOT alternatives to coal.  They are only supplements to grid generation and DONT WORK much of their lives. Like when the sun dont shine and the winds dont blow.   Not in ANY sense did these technology replace or obsolete ACTUAL 24/7/365 power plants like nuclear and fossil fuels and hydro.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Poor blacks or whites pay ZERO Fed Income tax.  We're talking about them right? In fact, the poor (if employed) can qualify for EITC and get refunds of the FICA payroll taxes and MORE.


Throughout American history whites have received the handouts. Since the income tax was passed, blacks have paid taxes for programs they were excluded from. Now at this time, the government is funding economic development in Appalachia. 

*ARC uses Congressionally appropriated funds to invest in the Region’s economic and community development through grants. In Fiscal Year 2021, Congress appropriated a record $180 million for the Appalachian Regional Commission.*








						Appalachian Regional Commission - Investing in Appalachia's economic future.
					

Appalachian Regional Commission The Appalachian Regional Commission (ARC) is an economic development partnership agency of the federal government and 13 state governments focusing on 423 counties across the Appalachian Region. ARC’s mission is to innovate, partner, and invest to build community...




					www.arc.gov
				



I know of similar program in the hood.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> TWO swings and misses.  NEVER SAID "all white rural towns".  They could go ANYWHERE's they please with NO bullets coming into the house anymore and better schools and LOWER cost of living.
> 
> And NO technology made coal obsolete.  Wind and solar are NOT alternatives to coal.  They are only supplements to grid generation and DONT WORK much of their lives. Like when the sun dont shine and the winds dont blow.   Not in ANY sense did these technology replace or obsolete ACTUAL 24/7/365 power plants like nuclear and fossil fuels and hydro.


Of course not. But the cure to whatever you think ails inner cities don't change by people leaving. And coal is becoming obsolete due to technology.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

horselightning said:


> I love how black people think they are only ones in titles to be poor.


Blacks don't think that.


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I was ready to put you on ignore, and decided to when you called me “bitch.” You complain about racism, and through your nasty attitudes actually drive it. Bye, bye.


No Lisa, your racism is the cause of my attitude towards you. Good riddance bitch.


----------



## MizMolly (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Actually blacks pay taxes and have done so since the income tax was made law. And we paid our money to help fund things whites got that we were excluded from.
> 
> Apparently you are ignorant of this reality.


What are you paying for that only whites get? Lying sack of shit


----------



## IM2 (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Throughout American history whites have received the handouts. Since the income tax was passed, blacks have paid taxes for programs they were excluded from. Now at this time, the government is funding economic development in Appalachia.
> 
> *ARC uses Congressionally appropriated funds to invest in the Region’s economic and community development through grants. In Fiscal Year 2021, Congress appropriated a record $180 million for the Appalachian Regional Commission.*
> 
> ...



I know of *NO* similar program in the hood.

Excuse the typo.


----------



## BrokeLoser (May 13, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I know of *NO* similar program in the hood.
> 
> Excuse the typo.


Aren’t dark people flocking to Appalachia to ride the coattails of poor whitey?
Some things never change.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Aren’t dark people flocking to Appalachia to ride the coattails of poor whitey?
> Some things never change.
> View attachment 644235


12 percent is hardly flocking and that chart is 22 years old. Besides  whitey has what he does because of us.


----------



## Failzero (May 14, 2022)

Like the trans continental Railroad woulda taken 15 years longer if only Irish & Hungarians worked building it ?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Like the trans continental Railroad woulda taken 15 years longer if only Irish & Hungarians worked building it ?


There is the not so small matter of slave backed securities that built Wall Street, banks and much of American business growth.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> 1) The difference between that poor white town and the poor inner-city black districts is that it is only the latter blaming their poor life choices on racism.
> 
> 2) The left has made everything about poor victimized blacks, and how it’s all whitey’s fault, so the fact that whites speak up in their own defense and point out that blacks’ problems are due to their own choices does not make those whites racist.
> 
> ...


Your explanations are trite, tiresome and contain the same lack of thought put into them as that of an elementary school child.

IM2 has repeatedly explained to you that the poverty rate of black people has *ALWAYS *been twice that of whites so how is it that you are unable to understand the one factor that has always been present, in the beginning, in the middle and now, which is the influence of the implementation of white supremacist laws which were solely intended to benefit the advancement of people of the white race, while simultaneously stymieing the ability of the black race to advance and obtain upward mobility equal to that of whites.  The laws may have changed in the last nearly 50 some odd years, but the attitudes of lawful racial discrimination and prejudices have not.

The proof of that can be seen everyday on this message board by the comments that racist individuals post about black people under the guise of [alternative] "facts" and concern, including yourself Lisa.

This is what they believed then, what many of them want a return to and what some still believe



> "*A declaration of the causes which impel the State of Texas to secede from the Federal Union*​​"[snipped]​...Texas abandoned her separate national existence and consented to become one of the Confederated States _to promote her welfare, insure domestic tranquility [sic] and secure more substantially the blessings of peace and liberty to her people_. She was received into the confederacy with her own constitution, under the guarantee of the federal constitution and the compact of annexation, that she should enjoy these blessings. _She was received as a commonwealth* holding, maintaining and protecting the institution known as negro slavery--the servitude of the African to the white race within her limits--a relation that had existed from the first settlement of her wilderness by the white race, and which her people intended should exist in all future time*_. [snipped]​In all the non-slave-holding States, in violation of that good faith and comity which should exist between entirely distinct nations, the people have formed themselves into a great sectional party, now strong enough in numbers to control the affairs of each of those States, _based upon the unnatural feeling of hostility to these Southern States and their beneficent and *patriarchal system of African slavery*, proclaiming *the debasing doctrine of the equality of all men, irrespective of race or color--a doctrine at war with nature, in opposition to the experience of mankind, and in violation of the plainest revelations of the Divine Law*_. [snipped]​​We hold as undeniable truths that the governments of the various States, and of the confederacy itself, _*were established exclusively by the white race*_, *for themselves and their posterity*; _*that the African race had no agency in their establishment; that they were rightfully held and regarded as an inferior and dependent race, and in that condition only could their existence in this country be rendered beneficial or tolerable*_.​That *in this free government all white men are and of right ought to be entitled to equal civil and political rights*; _*that the servitude of the African race, as existing in these States, *is mutually beneficial to both bond and free*, and is abundantly authorized and justified by the experience of mankind, and the revealed will of the Almighty Creator, as recognized by all Christian nations*_; while the destruction of the existing relations between the two races, as advocated by our sectional enemies, would bring inevitable calamities upon both and desolation upon the fifteen slave-holding States."​


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Think per capita like all smart people do.
> 
> 
> It’s a behavioral thing….White ghettos aren’t nearly as lawless and criminal as are dark ghettos.
> ...


Sure Pollyanna


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> There are black posters who seem to think the only poor people are black, which they blame on racism. If that is the case, why are there poor white people? It isn't only and always about race.


I don't know any black people on this site who think that only black people are poor.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I was ready to put you on ignore, and decided to when you called me “bitch.” You complain about racism, and through your nasty attitudes actually drive it. Bye, bye.


Except you being perceived as a bitch has little to nothing to do with race.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> There's a historical aspect ALSO for this little town barely hanging on.  3 or 4 generations of families working the coal, oil, timber.  And when the biggest employers get throttled BY THE GOVT -- the town dies. Get the connection and historical ties to the ground you live on?
> 
> If you're in Baltimore and doing ANYTHING for a living -- it would be CHEAPER TO LIVE outside of Baltimore.  Even the rent you're paying. Would be even cheaper to get out of Maryland. So that excuse is a bit weak.  Could it be that they are there for better benefits?  Could be.  But it also might be that the CITY of Baltimore is the largest employer left !!!!!!
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I know of similar program in the hood.



Is this typed correctly?  Because fer-sure there have 10s of Billions of just Federal $$$ targeted to the hood EVERY YEAR -- above and beyond to the "minority communities -- EVERY FUCKING YEAR. 

And again -- we're talking about POOR people -- who NEVER pay Federal taxes. The blacks who have LARGELY LEFT the ghettos are the ones that pay the most taxes. Majority of well-off blacks ESCAPED the hood and they tell their stories about THRIVING because of their decisions to leave. 

So maybe -- if more realized they ARE FREE to leave -- Blacks would certainly be paying MORE taxes. I think last time I checked -- the CITY of Baltimore was the 2nd largest employer of blacks.  That explains why their school system sucks.  Because most of those jobs dont really require a LOT of education.  It DOES LOOK more like 16th Century Feudal society rather than a "free one".  All serve the "king" eventually.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

horselightning said:


> I love how black people think they are only ones in titles to be poor.


You are so full of shit.

If all you going to do is make up lies and have nothing else to contribute, don't do it on my threads.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Of course not. But the cure to whatever you think ails inner cities don't change by people leaving. And coal is becoming obsolete due to technology.



From what you just literally typed --- it sounds like you think I'm trying to fix the "inner cities".  I'm NOT. I'm trying to move people to better lives and environments OUTSIDE those wasting grief pits. 

The fix for the "inner cities" is largely better govt. And that means not "one party rule" -- but hiring by COMPETENCE and attracting interest in investments. Can't attract investments without a honest hard-working govt.  If they KNOW they are gonna get re-elected -- what's their incentive to FIX ANYTHING?    Need an answer occasionally so I know you're actually thinking.  That last question would be a good one to ponder.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> What are you paying for that only whites get? Lying sack of shit


You'd have to do some reading and we already know how well that's going to go over for most of those here, nonetheless:

How tax laws disadvantage Black Americans but subsidize white Americans


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Whites don't face racism idiot. Our problems are not solely due to our choices. That's a fact the right knows is true but tries to gaslight. Bitch, you are white, so you should have all those things. You are an affirmative action beneficiary. Because if you were black, you may have ended up like Sondra Bland.



Blacks dont make choices?  Never make bad ones?  That's front page news. Do they walk on walk on water as well?  

Whites face bias.  Our felons have hard time getting work after they come out. As Mariyam points out in this thread -- they also get stranded in POOR, DYING, DRUG-RIDDLED little towns. Lots of "bad choices" being made there. Just like in the ghettos. Poor whites probably go to jail many times above the white average. 

Did no one ever discuss this you before?  Do ya get OUT MUCH???


----------



## Lisa558 (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Your explanations are trite, tiresome and contain the same lack of thought put into them as that of an elementary school child.
> 
> IM2 has repeatedly explained to you that the poverty rate of black people has *ALWAYS *been twice that of whites so how is it that you are unable to understand the one factor that has always been present, in the beginning, in the middle and now, which is the influence of the implementation of white supremacist laws which were solely intended to benefit the advancement of people of the white race, while simultaneously stymieing the ability of the black race to advance and obtain upward mobility equal to that of whites.  The laws may have changed in the last nearly 50 some odd years, but the attitudes of lawful racial discrimination and prejudices have not.
> 
> ...


And, like the arrogant liberal you are, you open your response with a smack in the face and a nasty personal insult. Do you really think I am going to lower myself to your level, and read whatever your wrote, after that? Start debating like a decent adult, apologize for your earlier remark calling me “evil,” and I might consider entertaining your comments.

Until then, you have showed me you are inferior to me - and no, race is not a factor - and I choose not to lower myself.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

Did somebody say think per capita?

White racists cling to this in order to deny their problem.

Research shows that regardless of race, poor people commit the most violent crime. According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, from 2008 through 2012, _“persons in poor households at or below the federal poverty level had more than double the rate of violent victimization as persons in high-income households. This pattern of poor people having the highest rates of violence was consistent for both whites and blacks.” _

For the period 2008-12:

_Persons in poor households at or below the Federal Poverty Level (FPL) (39.8 per 1,000) had more than double the rate of violent victimization as persons in high-income households (16.9 per 1,000)._
_Persons in poor households had a higher rate of violence involving a firearm (3.5 per 1,000) compared to persons above the FPL (0.8-2.5 per 1,000)._
_The overall pattern of poor persons having the highest rates of violent victimization was consistent for both whites and blacks. However, the rate of violent victimization for Hispanics did not vary across poverty levels._
_Poor Hispanics (25.3 per 1,000) had lower rates of violence compared to poor *whites (46.4 per 1,000) and poor blacks (43.4 per 1,000).*_
_Poor persons living in urban areas (43.9 per 1,000) had violent victimization rates similar to poor persons living in rural areas (38.8 per 1,000)._
_Poor urban blacks *(51.3 per 1,000) had rates of violence similar to poor urban whites (56.4 per 1,000).*_
Notice the numbers per capita when all else is the same. Across the board, poor whites had higher per capita violence rates than poor blacks. White ghettos are less safe and overall white neighborhoods are more criminal. We are talking about a range of criminality ranging from murder to theft of assets by whites who are financial planners. Taking a persons life savings is just as bad as murder, in fact, it is worse. And white communities are full of such criminals and racists like those here want to pretend that's OK because they didn't physically kill somebody.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Blacks dont make choices?  Never make bad ones?  That's front page news. Do they walk on walk on water as well?
> 
> Whites face bias.  Our felons have hard time getting work after they come out. As Mariyam points out in this thread -- they also get stranded in POOR, DYING, DRUG-RIDDLED little towns. Lots of "bad choices" being made there. Just like in the ghettos. Poor whites probably go to jail many times above the white average.
> 
> Did no one ever discuss this you before?  Do ya get OUT MUCH???


Flacaltenn shut the fuck up until you can talk about the impact of racist public policy decisions made by whites. You have been consistently shown that whites don't face anything near what blacks do.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> And, like the arrogant liberal you are, you open your response with a smack in the face and a nasty personal insult. Do you really think I am going to lower myself to your level, and read whatever your wrote, after that? Start debating like a decent adult, apologize for your earlier remark calling me “evil,” and I might consider entertaining your comments.
> 
> Until then, you have showed me you are inferior to me - and no, race is not a factor - and I choose not to lower myself.


You are a racist white woman. That's why you got smacked in the face by a sister tired of white racist bullshit.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You'd have to do some reading and we already know how well that's going to go over for most of those here, nonetheless:
> 
> How tax laws disadvantage Black Americans but subsidize white America





> White Americans are more likely to have one single wage earner with the other spouse staying at home. Black Americans are more likely to have two equal wage earners contributing roughly the same amount. Tax law gives the single wage earning household a tax cut. But the other household, with two full time workers contributing equal amounts, they don't get a tax cut. And for decades they paid higher taxes. Called the marriage penalty.



Of course there's a marriage penalty.  It's been fixed SOMEWHAT. But the equity in HAVING some marriage penalty exist is simply logic and fairness.  TWO people together live cheaper than two people APART. So if they take Standard Deduction -- it's LOWER for married than not. 

This lady just doesn't understand the tax system or the thought and design that's gone into it.  Some of her other complaints are just as bad. 

As far as the marriage penalty being RACIST --  I don't think she completely uncovered the RACIAL differences in PAYING taxes on returns.  One GREAT REASON IS -- people who are single and "working poor" DONT HAVE TO FILE TAXES.  Their only motive for filing would be if they had "excess FICA taxes" to refund or qualify for EITC hand-backs. THEY ARE NOT GONNA OWE ANYTHING if they UNDERPAID their FICA taxes -- so why file? 

TODAY -- about 50% of filing families PAY NO INCOME TAX.  Single or married. 

So to just take the demographics of "single heads of households" and say there whites are more likely to have more of those is NOT RIGOROUS research.  One reason might be is that more whites go to college, grad school and stay single longer while earning something.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Flacaltenn shut the fuck up until you can talk about the impact of racist public policy decisions made by whites. You have been consistently shown that whites don't face anything near what blacks do.



I know all about the HISTORICAL IMPACT of racism and bias. Not every topic we get into is REALLY about repeating just that. Especially when the topic is about white people stranded in poverty and making poor decisions. Not entirely their fault either -- was it?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> I know all about the HISTORICAL IMPACT of racism and bias. Not every topic we get into is REALLY about repeating just that. Especially when the topic is about white people stranded in poverty and making poor decisions. Not entirely their fault either -- was it?


Apparently you don't. But that impact involves TODAY AND RIGHT NOW.

When the system has provided your race preferences at the exclusion of others and yet they still can't make it, then you can look at choices. But you and other whites avoid or deny what happens to those who have been excluded as well as continued public policy decisions that negatively impacts those communities. More blacks are going to college than ever before but no matter how low unemployment gets nationally, blacks have double the rate. This is not because blacks don't want to work, lack the qualification, or wear dreadlocks at interviews. It is simply time right wing whites stopped making excuses. Period.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Blacks dont make choices? Never make bad ones? That's front page news. Do they walk on walk on water as well?
> 
> Whites face bias.


But it's NOT racial bias.  There can be people who are biased against them for being poor, or what some whites consider "poor white trash".  Isn't that behavior based and has to do with classlessness?  

There can be people who are biased against them if they are convicts or have been convicted of particular crimes.

Having grown up in the wrong neighborhoods, to a family with a bad name or reputation.

But I'm fairly certain that no where are you going to find laws written to specifically single out and ostracize, punish more harshly white people or even a subset of white people and no one else like they passed for black people.

So if all else were actually equal and there had never been any laws in the United States that stated that black people were inferior to white people and then other laws to enforce that white supremacist belief, then you would be able to say that we each succeed or fail by our own doings or failings.'  This is NOT the case however and considering that the laws have only been rescinded for about 20% of the time that the United States has been in existence, it is not reasonable to expect that kind of damage to be undone already.

There is a news story on a shooting at a Buffalo New York market in which ten people lost their lives because the gunman allegedly left a manifesto in which he states he's a 18 year old white supremacist.  

Before I knew anything about the shooter and amid all of the snide remarks "let me guess" referring to his racial stats, I remember thinking "there are a lot of unhappy people in America" without being willing to speculate further.

An 18 year old white male has NEVER lived in a version of our country where he had any rights of dominion over anyone of the black race but he apparently heard about about the glory days of the white race and doesn't want to see it come to an end.

How can you with a straight face tell any black person that racism in the United States no longer exists, which is what we, the black people on this message board are told daily.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> More blacks are going to college than ever before but no matter how low unemployment gets nationally, blacks have double the rate. This is not because blacks don't want to work, lack the qualification, or wear dreadlocks at interviews. It is simply time right wing whites stopped making excuses. Period.



I know the blacks that choose STEM careers are really cruisin' into the cushy "white" life.  What are the others who DONT do Science/Med/Engineering/Law studying?  *Are they ALL COMPETING for the same HRelations jobs?  Maybe DEI position?  Maybe social work? *

Dont get me wrong.  Those are important necessary positions. And they all get filled 100%.  But those jobs in cities/corporations are NOT EXPANDING with the growth of the city or the company.

We should find that out.  Maybe post a thread about it.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> But it's NOT racial bias.  There can be people who are biased against them for being poor, or what some whites consider "poor white trash".  Isn't that behavior based and has to do with classlessness?
> 
> There can be people who are biased against them if they are convicts or have been convicted of particular crimes.
> 
> ...


He gaslights without shame.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

Lisa558 
"I wish I may, I wish I might, dear God make Newsvine_Mariyam inferior to me tonight.  Amen"

Wow, I was told that you were really upset by my calling you evil, I just didn't see it, I guess I was mistaken.

I was also told that you had some kind of meltdown because you went to a mall and in your opinion there were too many black people being depicted in the store ads and window marketing displays?  You know who else complains about "too many darkies" being in places where they shouldn't be because those places are reserved for white people?  White racists.

I called you evil for deliberately making false statements about black people.  You know they're false because you've been informed and documentation supplied to you proving their falsehood and you insist on deliberating spreading lies about us, lies that can cause irreparable harm if acted upon by certain people.

You don't want to be called evil then be like Google, "Don't Be Evil".  Although on second thought, well never mind...

Where is Ray Lisa?  He owes ME an apology twice over.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> But it's NOT racial bias. There can be people who are biased against them for being poor, or what some whites consider "poor white trash". Isn't that behavior based and has to do with classlessness?



Of course -- but neck tatoos and a drug history will CAUSE bias. It's still bias. And you're here creating an AWARENESS of "white trash" which is FINE -- but to me CLASS bias is really bigger for black and white today than skin color. It's just as lethal to a person as HISTORICAL racial bias. 

When neighborhoods get torn down for "re-developement or eminent domain" NO race is safe if they are "lower class".


NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> But I'm fairly certain that no where are you going to find laws written to specifically single out and ostracize, punish more harshly white people or even a subset of white people and no one else like they passed for black people.
> 
> So if all else were actually equal and there had never been any laws in the United States that stated that black people were inferior to white people and then other laws to enforce that white supremacist belief, then you would be able to say that we each succeed or fail by our own doings or failings.'



We both work to embarrass "racial supremacists".  I've done my share.  They WHITE ONES dont give a flying fizz about the 3/5ths decision or SCOTUS cases.  They cite OTHER WHITE supremacists with conspiracy science about DNA and IQ and prevalence to stupidity and violence.  These are NOT history buffs -- except that they revel in KKK legends and such.  

So -- I'm having a hard time seeing how the OBVIOUS CRAPPY history of govt racism has inspired racists TODAY.. It's there to remind all of us about the sins of the past. But I've never debated a skin head who starts using Brown vs Board of Ed as PROOF of racial inferiority.  


These mental midgets --- dont need no stinkin' law or facts.  And they largely are -- incapable of knowing or analyzing our country's racial history.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> You don't want to be called evil then be like Google, "Don't Be Evil". Although on second thought, well never mind...




LOL..  Even Google decided that gave too much secret sauce away...


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> I know the blacks that choose STEM careers are really cruisin' into the cushy "white" life.  What are the others who DONT do Science/Med/Engineering/Law studying?  *Are they ALL COMPETING for the same HRelations jobs?  Maybe DEI position?  Maybe social work? *
> 
> Dont get me wrong.  Those are important necessary positions. And they all get filled 100%.  But those jobs in cities/corporations are NOT EXPANDING with the growth of the city or the company.
> 
> We should find that out.  Maybe post a thread about it.


No you don't know that.

_"Even after completing undergraduate and graduate degrees, black and Hispanic workers earned less than non-Hispanic white workers with the same, or often less, education."_
*- Roy Eduardo Kokoyachuk, ThinkNow Research *

 Kokoyachuck found that blacks and Hispanics with college degrees were paid less than whites and Asians with comparable education. *His study showed that blacks and Hispanics who graduated in S.T.E.M majors earned less than whites and Asians with degrees in those same majors.*

_"Even when Blacks and Hispanics go the extra mile and earn professional degrees, their incomes still don’t break six figures. Whites and Asians, however, double their incomes by earning professional degrees, allowing them to make well over $100,000 a year." _

Flacaltenn, it is simply time you shut up and listened. We know what we are talking about. We are not looking for any reason to deny. We do not like having to post this stuff despite the finest delusions whites like you believe. These are the facts, they are not things we believe because democrats tell us that we are victims. Anyone who even begins to seriously consider this as a belief has to be severely mentally ill.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Of course there's a marriage penalty.  It's been fixed SOMEWHAT. But the equity in HAVING some marriage penalty exist is simply logic and fairness.  TWO people together live cheaper than two people APART. So if they take Standard Deduction -- it's LOWER for married than not.
> 
> This lady just doesn't understand the tax system or the thought and design that's gone into it.  Some of her other complaints are just as bad.
> 
> ...


The marriage penalty is only one topic out of several.

So let me ask you this.  When the government created the social security safety net and excluded from participation those working in the domestic and agricultural industries, do you think this was intentional or something else and if something else, what?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> Of course -- but neck tatoos and a drug history will CAUSE bias. It's still bias. And you're here creating an AWARENESS of "white trash" which is FINE -- but to me CLASS bias is really bigger for black and white today than skin color. It's just as lethal to a person as HISTORICAL racial bias.
> 
> When neighborhoods get torn down for "re-developement or eminent domain" NO race is safe if they are "lower class".
> 
> ...


Government racism continues now flacaltenn.


----------



## Lisa558 (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Lisa558
> "I wish I may, I wish I might, dear God make Newsvine_Mariyam inferior to me tonight.  Amen"
> 
> Wow, I was told that you were really upset by my calling you evil, I just didn't see it, I guess I was mistaken.
> ...


^^^ This is an example of what leftists have turned into. Nasty, deranged people who fly into a rage against decent people who make very valid and accurate observations. In my case, it was that blacks in poverty, just as whites in poverty, are so due to poor choices - primarily out of wedlock births and dropping out of school.

Bam! The nasty, arrogant leftist has followed me around, lashing out with crap she wouldn’t level at a mass murderer, and all because I won’t submit to the liberal position that blames everything on long-ago racism and excuses blacks from any responsibility.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> But it's NOT RACIAL bias.  There can be people who are biased against them for being poor, or what some whites consider "poor white trash".  Isn't that behavior based and has to do with classlessness?
> 
> There can be people who are biased against them if they are convicts or have been convicted of particular crimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> When the system has provided your race preferences at the exclusion of others and yet they still can't make it, then you can look at choices. But you and other whites avoid or deny what happens to those who have been excluded as well as continued public policy decisions that negatively impacts those communities.




TODAY -- you have MORE black sat channels than preachers or shopping networks. It aint a bad life if ya want to live segregated.  I tune in to some of them. 

But HEY -- something CURRENT to discuss. 



> But you and other whites avoid or deny what happens to those who have been excluded as well as continued public policy decisions that negatively impacts those communities.



Not this topic -- BUT I'D LOVE TO HEAR IT..  Been waiting for you to stop time traveling and FIX ANYTHING. As long as it's not about Hallmark Cards or Princess hair, SOAP DISPENSERS or other sketchy racist hurdles you have to leap every day.  At least Mariyam took a whack at the marriage penalty in the tax code which IS tied to the law. But maybe not the largest racial issue of today.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> I know the blacks that choose STEM careers are really cruisin' into the cushy "white" life


Wow, a cushy "white" life?

What do you think about black people who are doing better than the average black or white family?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> ^^^ This is an example of what leftists have turned into. Nasty, deranged people who fly into a rage against decent people who make very valid and accurate observations. In my case, it was that blacks in poverty, just as whites in poverty, are so due to poor choices - primarily out of wedlock births and dropping out of school.
> 
> Bam! The nasty, arrogant leftist has followed me around, lashing out with crap she wouldn’t level at a mass murderer, and all because I won’t submit to the liberal position that blames everything on long-ago racism and excuses blacks from any responsibility.


You have some real nerve. 

Your assertion about racial poverty is wrong. The poor choice affecting blacks are white people like you sitting in decision making positions.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> TODAY -- you have MORE black sat channels than preachers or shopping networks. It aint a bad life if ya want to live segregated.  I tune in to some of them.
> 
> But HEY -- something CURRENT to discuss.
> 
> ...


Flacaltenn, please. You look stupid. I just posted about STEM graduates, and your excuse making talking about time travel shows that you have a severe mental handicap. 40 percent of whites today live on homestead land. That's an asset that has climbed in value and adds to CURRENT wealth. And research shows that less than 2 percent of blacks got homestead land.  So when you choose to deny the impact of past policies that favored whites and its impact on today its because you are willfully choosing to deny anyrhing that doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

flacaltenn said:


> I know the blacks that choose STEM careers are really cruisin' into the cushy "white" life. What are the others who DONT do Science/Med/Engineering/Law studying? *Are they ALL COMPETING for the same HRelations jobs? Maybe DEI position? Maybe social work?*





IM2 said:


> No you don't know that.



I dont know that blacks kids who become scientists/engineers/lawyers/doctors/architects have cushy "white" lives? Of course I do and you know it also.. 

Even Jesse Jackson backfired on his shake-down tour of Silicon Valley.  I challenge him to send a couple trainloads of even slightly technical and qualified young black grads down to us and I would place EVERY ONE OF THEM in a well-paying tech job.

That editorial got around. I got congrats from a LOT of others and my boss offered me paid time off to do it.  BECAUSE - everyone there KNEW I be done in a couple of months.



IM2 said:


> Kokoyachuck found that blacks and Hispanics with college degrees were paid less than whites and Asians with comparable education. *His study showed that blacks and Hispanics who graduated in S.T.E.M majors earned less than whites and Asians with degrees in those same majors.*



I EARNED LESS than a lot of other Science/Engineering grads when I started because my degrees were from a state college and NOT a gold standard engineering school. Probably 20 to 25% less. You think STEM grads from M.I.T. dont make considerably MORE than a state college grad?

IN FACT -- the leading indicator of BEST starting salaries is WHAT % of graduates they HAVE in STEM degrees.  Take a look here. $97K for the TOP -- you gotta to go page 3 or 5 before you hit you hit the 1st STATE college at $65K. *Even worse descrepancies for STEM degrees alone !!!!!!  I know because I recruited for some of Silicon Valley companies I worked for. At the TOP schools and some not near the top. And I would ask the placement office what starting salaries they told students to expect. 









						Best Universities and Colleges | Payscale
					

Want to find out which colleges produce the highest-paid graduates? Use Payscale to research colleges and find out where the highest-paid graduates go.




					www.payscale.com
				



*
It's not JUSTIFIED for undergrad degrees at ALL.  But it's NOT RACISM!!!!

The folks you quote and get mind-fucked from NEVER mention the ACTUAL variables about beginning college salaries.  *They START with the premise of racism, and even IF they know better -- they are only interested in supporting their beginning premise that RACISM MUST be the only answer.  *

What that pay chart ALSO TELLS YOU --- is that the degree YOU CHOOSE is another important variable.  You can do fine with a smaller starting salary because you saved the parents a lot of money by going to a state or small private school, because your PERFORMANCE dictates the mid and late career salaries --

-- but you CANNOT FIX the disparities LATER in life of what career you chose.  

Facts of life. NOT racism.


----------



## MizMolly (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I don't know any black people on this site who think that only black people are poor.


When a black person tells a white person that they don’t believe they have ever suffered or know what suffering is, that’s denying anything negative ever happens to whites. When they blame racism for blacks being poor, how is it that whites can be poor?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> For the period 2008-12:
> 
> _Persons in poor households at or below the Federal Poverty Level (FPL) (39.8 per 1,000) had more than double the rate of violent victimization as persons in high-income households (16.9 per 1,000)._
> _Persons in poor households had a higher rate of violence involving a firearm (3.5 per 1,000) compared to persons above the FPL (0.8-2.5 per 1,000)._
> ...



How did they define poor?  Because the official poverty level is now 26,500 for a family of four.  Which means you are SOLELY supported by the govt with programs, subsidies, benefits. 

YEAH -- sucks to be a chronic poverty case. THat's all these percentages prove. 

_








						Income and Poverty in the United States: 2020
					

This report presents data on income, earnings, income inequality & poverty in the United States based on information collected in the 2021 and earlier CPS ASEC.




					www.census.gov
				




Poverty:
The official poverty rate in 2020 was 11.4 percent, up 1.0 percentage point from 10.5 percent in 2019.  This is the first increase in poverty after five consecutive annual declines (Figure 8 and Table B-4).

Between 2019 and 2020, the poverty rate increased for non-Hispanic Whites and Hispanics. Among non-Hispanic Whites, 8.2 percent were in poverty in 2020, while Hispanics had a poverty rate of 17.0 percent. Among the major racial groups examined in this report, Blacks had the highest poverty rate (19.5 percent), but did not experience a significant change from 2019. The poverty rate for Asians (8.1 percent) in 2020 was not statistically different from 2019 (Figure 9 and Table B-1).

Between 2019 and 2020, poverty rates increased for married-couple families and families with a female householder. The poverty rate for married-couple families increased from 4.0 percent in 2019 to 4.7 percent in 2020. For families with a female householder, the poverty rate increased from 22.2 percent to 23.4 percent. The poverty rate for families with a male householder was 11.4 percent in 2020, not statistically different from 2019 (Figure 12 and Table B-2).

SO - _mathematically, crime rates are pretty much the same for poverty cases in both black and white -- But you have a HIGHER % of blacks in poverty.  Especially in single FEMALE households where poverty jumps atrociously.   It's STILL not clear what role racism plays in any of this analysis of the "poverty culture".   What's CLEAR is that we've failed to LIFT fellow citizens OUT of poverty. 

And that STARTS with education and family support. And ATTITUDES about education. Can't BEGIN to fix it without starting there.  I see very FEW educated poverty cases. And the few that there are because of health or drug abuse or other tragic events. 

What I DO SEE is a lot of poor people with more wisdom and common sense than a lot of the "educated".


----------



## flacaltenn (May 14, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The marriage penalty is only one topic out of several.
> 
> So let me ask you this.  When the government created the social security safety net and excluded from participation those working in the domestic and agricultural industries, do you think this was intentional or something else and if something else, what?



It was wrong and if you look deeply into it -- it was a political compromise to protect the agriculture industry from paying into FICA taxes.  Because of the mega farms that relied on transient pickers and workers. 

THey should have covered all PRIVATE farmers and domestic workers -- but then those folks would have to pay into the system.  A lot really couldn't afford to do so if they were share-cropping in the 1st place.   STILL -- they could have OPTION of enrolling.  

Govt is brain-dead.  Always was -- Always will be.  Not every govt worker.  But certainly WAAAY too many and maybe the majority of those that "decide and design" things.  

I'm pretty sure YOU dont worship govt as any kind of equalizer or judge of fairness. But I'm surprised at how many minority voters there are that just CRAVE bigger and more muscular govt after the RECORDED history of constant insults, abuses and screwings.


----------



## Lisa558 (May 15, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> When a black person tells a white person that they don’t believe they have ever suffered or know what suffering is, that’s denying anything negative ever happens to whites. When they blame racism for blacks being poor, how is it that whites can be poor?


Or, as I’ve asked a zillion times, if racism is to blame for blacks still stuck in poverty, why are MOST blacks NOT in poverty?

The blacks on this forum blaming everything on racism, and calling any white person who doesn’t go along with that falsity “evil,” “bitch,” and of course “racist,” refuse to even acknowledge the question, but the answer is obvious: the majority of blacks have made the right choices.


----------



## Peace (May 15, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> One of the most prolific racists on U.S. Message Board was from Kentucky if I recall correctly (or it could have been Tennessee).  In any case he was from Stormfront and I guess whenever he got banned from U.S. Messageboard he'd go back to Stormfront and report on his findings or get in some more posting.
> 
> From the article:


He was from Louisiana…


----------



## miketx (May 16, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


Just imagine how much more poor it would be with if a bunch of mush mouthed criminal blacks lived there too!


----------



## miketx (May 16, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> He was from Louisiana…


Mariyam is from there?


----------



## Peace (May 16, 2022)

butchyboy said:


> Mariyam is from there?


Admit it you are from Pluto but love visiting Uranus!


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 17, 2022)

*Beattyville’s median household income is just $12,361 (about £8,000) a year, placing it as the third lowest income town in the US*

That's a hell of a lot more than the median household income in Africa.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 17, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Or, as I’ve asked a zillion times, if racism is to blame for blacks still stuck in poverty, why are MOST blacks NOT in poverty?
> 
> The blacks on this forum blaming everything on racism, and calling any white person who doesn’t go along with that falsity “evil,” “bitch,” and of course “racist,” refuse to even acknowledge the question, but the answer is obvious: the majority of blacks have made the right choices.


We blame racism for what it causes. Nobody is required to answer your question. If racism wasn't a problem blacks and whites would have the same rate of poverty.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> We blame racism for what it causes. Nobody is required to answer your question. If racism wasn't a problem blacks and whites would have the same rate of poverty.


But there are far more whites living in poverty than blacks.  How do you explain that?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> But there are far more whites living in poverty than blacks.  How do you explain that?


Math









						Poverty Rate by Race/Ethnicity
					

The Kaiser Family Foundation website provides in-depth information on key health policy issues including Medicaid, Medicare, health reform, global health, HIV/AIDS, health insurance, the uninsured …




					www.kff.org


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

The math says that 1 in 12 whites live in poverty and either 1 in 4 or 1 in 5 blacks do.

Now if you want to go this route, more whites commit crimes, why aren't more whites in prison?

So maybe we stop being disingenuous trying to dismiss the fact that white racism is a major problem today in America.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

so the blacks finally admitting with this thread whites are poor and  suffering too.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 18, 2022)

horselightning said:


> so the blacks finally admitting with this thread whites are poor and  suffering too.


They're not poor and suffering due to racism because they're white.

Maybe they're just lazy and shiftless or have low IQs or make poor life choices... <sarc/>

Whatever ails them it's not racism because they're white or anything that Black people are doing to them.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> We blame racism for what it causes. Nobody is required to answer your question. If racism wasn't a problem blacks and whites would have the same rate of poverty.


Yeah, so you’ve said. First you need to correct the bad behavior that is correlated with poverty, crime, and low educational  - a high out of wedlock birthrate - and then we’ll talk.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

horselightning said:


> so the blacks finally admitting with this thread whites are poor and  suffering too.


The difference is that they say whites are poor due to their own fault, and blacks are poor due to racism.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yeah, so you’ve said. First you need to correct the bad behavior that is correlated with poverty, crime, and low educational  - a high out of wedlock birthrate - and then we’ll talk.


And you earned your Sociology degree(s) from what Universities and when?

Oh wait, you're just talking out your uh whatever again.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And you earned your Sociology degree(s) from what Universities and when?
> 
> Oh wait, you're just talking out your uh whatever again.


There have been many reports showing the obvious correlation. One doesn’t need to have a degree in Sociology to know that one is more likely to be raised in poverty if born to a single woman. Where did you earn your degree in Denial Studies?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Yeah, so you’ve said. First you need to correct the bad behavior that is correlated with poverty, crime, and low educational  - a high out of wedlock birthrate - and then we’ll talk.


No, we need to correct the bad behavior that is white racism. It is white racism that causes higher black unemployment and less pay for doing the same work. When a white without a college degree can get a job before a black person who has gone to college or a white ex con can get a job before a black person without a criminal record as documented studies and field tests have shown, you have nothing to talk to me about when your opinion is based only on racially "biased" anti black hatred.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> The difference is that they say whites are poor due to their own fault, and blacks are poor due to racism.


Whites don't face racism. There is a difference no matter what your uneducated opinion is.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, we need to correct the bad behavior that is white racism. It is white racism that causes higher black unemployment and less pay for doing the same work. When a white without a college degree can get a job before a black person who has gone to college or a white ex con can get a job before a black person without a criminal record as documented studies and field tests have shown, you have nothing to talk to me about when your opinion is based only on racially "biased" anti black hatred.


No, blacks need to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Whites don't face racism. There is a difference no matter what your uneducated opinion is.


They sure do these days. We have leftists coming up with anti-white policies constantly. The most recent was some school district announcing that in the event of layoffs, whites would lose their jobs before blacks, regardless of seniority.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> There have been many reports showing the obvious correlation. One doesn’t need to have a degree in Sociology to know that one is more likely to be raised in poverty if born to a single woman. Where did you earn your degree in Denial Studies?


No, there hasn't. That line of crap you sling was debunked long ago. You were shown that right here.

*“The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household.”*

You came up with an excuse instead of facing the fact that you are wrong.

But let me go further because garbage repeated by right wing college dropouts who got jobs as talk radio show hosts ARE NOT FACTS!

*“In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not track rates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure.”*
 -Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, “The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap.”

On August 15, 2013, The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice published a paper by Mike Males titled, “Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests.” Americans tend to create nostalgia about the past. The fact is that the good old days never were. I say this as a black citizen of this country, but the “good old days” never existed for anyone. Males points this out in his report. *“For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).”*

Mike Males, “Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests,” The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice, August 15, 2013, Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

You're 9 years behind, Lisa.

People like you quote black sellouts who say what you want to hear and what validates your anti black hatred and belief that white culturre is superior. But the problem with that is those sellouts are generally wrong. Here is an example.

_“As late as 1950, only 18% of black households were single parent. From 1890 to 1940, a slightly higher percentage of black adults had married than white adults. In 1938, black illegitimacy was about 11% instead of today’s 75%. In 1925, 85% of black households in New York City were twoparent. Today, the black family is a mere shadow of its past.”_
-Walter Williams

*In 1939, during this time of great black two-parent families, the poverty rate for employed married black couples was 89 percent. In 1959, the poverty rate for that same couple was 54.9 percent.*

Ross, C., Danziger, S. & Smolensky, E. The level and trend of poverty in the United States, 1939–1979. Demography 24, pg.596 (1987) 

U.S. Department of the Census, Table 2. Poverty Status of People by Family Relationship, Race, and Hispanic Origin: 1959 to 2014, https://www.census.gov/data/tables/time-series/demo/incomepoverty/historical-poverty-people.htm

So again, NOTHING you say in this regard is right. Not one word, one sentence, or 1 paragraph. Lisa you post volumes of anti black hate in this forum. You are protected in here but if you think you have so much to teach blacks, visit: Lipstick Alley

Because you really don't know what you're talking about and getting your garbage co signed by equally clueless people does not make what you say correct. If 1,000 people repeat wrong information, that information is still wrong. 

I am a 61 year old black man. I say based on my experience being black and having to make decisions because of racism, that the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism. You are white, have never been black and your opinion does not supersede my lived experience.

Learn that, and understand that it NEVER will.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> No, blacks need to take responsibility for their own actions.


You really are not qualified to tell me what blacks need to do. But by opposing white racism, we are taking responsibility to end our biggest problem.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> They sure do these days. We have leftists coming up with anti-white policies constantly. The most recent was some school district announcing that in the event of layoffs, whites would lose their jobs before blacks, regardless of seniority.


No Lisa whites don't face racism. What you call anti white policies are generally policies aiming for equal opportunity.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, there hasn't. That line of crap you sling was debunked long ago. You were shown that right here.
> 
> *“The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household.”*
> 
> ...


I don’y post “volumes of anti-black crap,” which is your way of calling me a racist - against Zone 1 rules.

I’ve seen many posters talk about how blacks are inferior, should sent back to Africa, have low IQs, behave like animals, etc., etc., and yet your ire is directed at the Jew who has only pointed out that blacks should not blame racism but acknowledge responsibility to their own actions.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No Lisa whites don't face racism. What you call anti white policies are generally policies aiming for equal opportunity.


Adopting a policy that says whites should be laid off before any blacks, regardless of experience, IS indeed racism. What would be equal opportunity would be if layoffs were handed out based on longevity, regardless of race.

You will never reduce whatever racism against blacks remain by supporting racism against whites.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I don’y post “volumes of anti-black crap,” which is your way of calling me a racist - against Zone 1 rules.
> 
> I’ve seen many posters talk about how blacks are inferior, should sent back to Africa, have low IQs, behave like animals, etc., etc., and yet your ire is directed at the Jew who has only pointed out that blacks should not blame racism but acknowledge responsibility to their own actions.


Yes you do. You are no different than the people who you refer to. Stop using your religion as a crutch to whine with. I am pointing out that I am black and what you say is crap. I think I know better than you do what the problems are that blacks face. Racism IS the root cause of our problems. That's not blame, that's stating a long-known, proven and documented fact.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Yes you do. You are no different than the people who you refer to. Stop using your religion as a crutch to whine with. I am pointing out that I am black and what you say is crap. I think I know better than you do what the problems are that blacks face. Racism IS the root cause of our problems. That's not blame, that's stating a long-known, proven and documented fact.


You keep (falsely) calling me a racist by saying I “post volumes of anti-black crap”, when that is against Zone 1 rules. 

And I hardly use my religion as a “crutch.” For what? Jews, as a group, are successful well beyond the average. YOU on the other hand are the one using racism as a crutch, blaming it as the reason for blacks’ high crime rates and poverty.

Learn the meaning of 1):crutch, and 2) per-capita.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


How have we had “hundreds of years” of a head start? Many of our families only arrived just one or two generations before our birth, many fleeing persecution from their native lands, and we caught up to the middle class in a matter of decades.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Adopting a policy that says whites should be laid off before any blacks, regardless of experience, IS indeed racism. What would be equal opportunity would be if layoffs were handed out based on longevity, regardless of race.
> 
> You will never reduce whatever racism against blacks remain by supporting racism against whites.



Perhaps the place in question had a history of laying blacks off first regardless of seniority. People like you seem to have amnesia about such things.

*“From its inception, the country’s legal foundations, political architecture, and civic fabric were designed to privilege the well-being of those who declared themselves white at the expense of Native Americans, African Americans, and other people of color. Generation after generation, as the baldest tactics were challenged, white America creatively renewed and reworked this pact to protect ourselves from political disempowerment, economic uncertainty, legal jeopardy, and physical violence. When the weight of the blood spilled by over 750,000 Americans shattered outright slavery, white America picked up the shards, fashioning them into a ramshackle but effective system of sharecropping, lynching, convict leasing, segregationist Jim Crow laws, restrictive immigration policies, appeals to “states’ rights,” voter suppression, and mass incarceration.”* -Robert P. Jones

Whites do not face racism.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Perhaps the place in question had a history of laying blacks off first regardless of seniority. People like you seem to have amnesia about such things.
> 
> *“From its inception, the country’s legal foundations, political architecture, and civic fabric were designed to privilege the well-being of those who declared themselves white at the expense of Native Americans, African Americans, and other people of color. Generation after generation, as the baldest tactics were challenged, white America creatively renewed and reworked this pact to protect ourselves from political disempowerment, economic uncertainty, legal jeopardy, and physical violence. When the weight of the blood spilled by over 750,000 Americans shattered outright slavery, white America picked up the shards, fashioning them into a ramshackle but effective system of sharecropping, lynching, convict leasing, segregationist Jim Crow laws, restrictive immigration policies, appeals to “states’ rights,” voter suppression, and mass incarceration.”* -Robert P. Jones
> 
> Whites do not face racism.


So now you have to make up a “maybe” fiction to defend against blatant anti-white racist policies?


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> You keep (falsely) calling me a racist by saying I “post volumes of anti-black crap”, when that is against Zone 1 rules.
> 
> And I hardly use my religion as a “crutch.” For what? Jews, as a group, are successful well beyond the average. YOU on the other hand are the one using racism as a crutch, blaming it as the reason for blacks’ high crime rates and poverty.
> 
> Learn the meaning of 1):crutch, and 2) per-capita.


You do post volumes of Anti black hate. I don't use racism as a crutch. I've succeeded far more than you have and that claim is only made by people who have anti black hatred. White Jews were able to make it because of their skin color, not because they did any of the things you said. You consistently use your religion as a crutch to whine and then to dismiss the racism blacks face.

I know the meaning of both words and both are useless excuses used by people with anti black hatred.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> So now you have to make up a “maybe” fiction to defend against blatant anti-white racist policies?


Nothing I post is fiction. Your claim of anti white racism however is fiction.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You do post volumes of Anti black hate. I don't use racism as a crutch. I've succeeded far more than you have and that claim is only made by people who have anti black hatred. White Jews were able to make it because of their skin color, not because they did any of the things you said. You consistently use your religion as a crutch to whine and then to dismiss the racism blacks face.
> 
> I know the meaning of both words and both are useless excuses used by people with anti black hatred.


Jews did not “make it” because of their skin color. They made it despite antisemitism. The fact that you are unwilling to credit Jews with good behavior and responsible choices speaks volumes.

Now stop bringing my religion into this topic. It is unrelated to poor white towns.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, there hasn't. That line of crap you sling was debunked long ago. You were shown that right here.
> 
> *“The median white single parent has 2.2 times more wealth than the median black two-parent household and 1.9 times more wealth than the median Latino two-parent household.”*


When blacks and whites make the same incomes blacks are more likely to go into debt; whites are more likely to save money.

This can be explained by differing racial evolution. Blacks are closer to a paleolithic existence. What hunters do not eat spoils. There is no reason to defer gratification. Farmers need to defer gratification. They cannot butcher all of their farm animals. They need to preserve some to give birth to a new generation of farm animals. They cannot eat all of their grain. They need to preserve some for the next planting season.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, there hasn't. That line of crap you sling was debunked long ago. You were shown that right here.
> 
> On August 15, 2013, The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice published a paper by Mike Males titled, “Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests.” Americans tend to create nostalgia about the past. The fact is that the good old days never were. I say this as a black citizen of this country, but the “good old days” never existed for anyone. Males points this out in his report. *“For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).”*


In 2011 a much larger number of blacks were in reform school and prison than in 1964. 

Legal abortion also reduced the number of black crimes. The same kind of females most likely to have abortions are more likely to give birth to boy babies that become violent street criminals. When abortion was legal in every state, more than half of black pregnancies ended in abortion.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I am a 61 year old black man. I say based on my experience being black and having to make decisions because of racism, that the root cause of the problem blacks face is white racism. You are white, have never been black and your opinion does not supersede my lived experience.


Blacks are responsible for their own problems. The average black IQ is 85. The average white IQ is 100. Blacks have an illegitimacy rate that is two and a half times the white rate, and a murder rate that is nearly eight times the white rate. That is the reason for the persistence of black poverty and the high black incarceration rate. 

No one should be surprised that a race with these characteristics arouses durable feelings of contempt and revulsion. 

I have known many Hispanics and Orientals. I have never known one who liked blacks. For economic reasons most immigrants live in or near black neighborhoods. They see what most blacks are. They do not like what they see. They do not feel guilty about it, only disgust.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You really are not qualified to tell me what blacks need to do. But by opposing white racism, we are taking responsibility to end our biggest problem.


If blacks want to oppose white racism they should stop generating it with their morally irresponsible and often criminal behavior, and their inferior performance.

In saying that I readily acknowledge that there are blacks who behave and perform as well as most whites. They are credits to their race. Unfortunately, they are not characteristic of it.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Jews did not “make it” because of their skin color. They made it despite antisemitism. The fact that you are unwilling to credit Jews with good behavior and responsible choices speaks volumes.
> 
> Now stop bringing my religion into this topic. It is unrelated to poor white towns.


Jews were discriminated against and persecuted for nearly two thousand years. This culminated in the Holocaust. Nevertheless, today Jews dominate positions requiring superior intelligence.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

So it's exactly what I said.








						Lawyers react to 'illegal' agreement in Minneapolis to lay off White teachers first
					

The agreement between the Minneapolis public school district and teachers union exempted "underrepresented" teachers from layoffs, regardless of seniority.




					www.foxnews.com
				




They were trying to correct past layoffs of black teachers regardless of seniority. OBTW one school district does not equal nationwide anti white discrimination

Noe let me show you the problem with per capita.

Whites were 51 percent of the criminal offenders in 2020. Blacks were 30 percent. In any circumstance, 51 percent is a majority. Instead of facing the problem of crime among whites, this is the answer: 

*• 3,642,932 #white offenders / 235,400,000 #American white population(2020) = 0.0154754970263381 x 100,000= 1,548 white offenders per capita. 
• 2,122,038 #black violent offenders /46,900,000 #American black population(2020) = 0.045246012793177 x 100,000= 4,524 black offenders per capita.*

 Poof! As if by magic, a group that had 1.5 million more offenders suddenly now has less of a crime problem because instead of looking at the total number of crimes, crime is broken down into units of 100,000.

So while this shows the offenders, the dishonesty in using per capita to declare how violent and criminal blacks are is in the fact that members of the racist subculture do not consider the non offenders using per capita. So lets do the math. 

*100,000-1548=98,452 whites non offenders per capita 
100,000-4524= 95,476 black non offenders per capita 

Using per capita shows that 95,000 blacks and 98,000 whites are non offenders*. Both numbers show that in both races a small number of people are criminal offenders. *This does not support a claim of an astronomically high black crime rate. Using per capita shows that 95 percent of blacks are not criminal offenders. *Despite what this shows, members of the racist subculture continues to argue this ridiculous per capita idiocy no matter what. The use of per capita fails miserably and is used by the racist subculture to deny a severe crime problem THEY need to address instead of trying to preach to us.

I worked professionally on issues affecting people of color. I've had clients who were forced into difficult situations because of racism. You haven't seen any of that. Lisa, you're an amateur. You're stuck on one thing, anti blackness. You don't recognize facts because you don't study the issues. Your arrogance has you believing that since you're white and make a comment you are automatically right. Other Jews who are more important than you have stated that Jews benefitted from being white after the war. So you can drop the "successful minority" stuff because blacks have come from slavery to the presidency and have continued facing racism while doing so.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> If blacks want to oppose white racism they should stop generating it with their morally irresponsible and often criminal behavior, and their inferior performance.
> 
> In saying that I readily acknowledge that there are blacks who behave and perform as well as most whites. They are credits to their race. Unfortunately, they are not characteristic of it.


Since what you say isn't the case, go seek help for your anti black hatred.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Since what you say isn't the case, go seek help for your anti black hatred.


What is not true about this:






=========================
2006 College & University
Guidance, Scholarships, Money and Info Gateways
(For Students, Parents, College Advisors, Mentors,
and Cultural Groups)
==========================
​
*SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity: 2003*

In recent years the noted pattern of test scores has reflected similar numbers--
Editor, 2005

SAT Ethnic Group Scores (Math/Verbal+total)

• American Indian---482/480 (962)
• Asian American-----575/508 (1083)
• African American-----426/431 (857)
• Puerto Rican----457/448 (905)

Other Hispanic----464/457 (921)

• White-----534/529 (1063)
• Other ----513/501 (1014)

Source: *www.collegeboard.com*

Average ACT Composite Score by Race/Ethnicity, 2003
----------------------------------------------------

• African American ----16.9
• American Indian---18.7
• Caucasian---- 21.7
• Mexican American----18.3
• Asian American---- 21.8
• Hispanic----19.0
• Other ----19.3
• Multiracial-----20.9
• Prefer Not to Respond -----21.8
• No Response-----20.1

Source: *www.act.org*

Quote from attached SAT/ACT article:

"Readiness for college science and math coursework was particularly low among
African American students. Only 5 percent of African American test-takers scored
at or above the college-readiness benchmark for college biology, and just 10
percent attained the readiness benchmark for college algebra. Ferguson said
Black students were less likely than others to take tough, college-prep courses
and "often don't receive the information and guidance they need to properly plan
for college."

For overview and more info, go to:
*http://www.findarticles.com/cf_dls/m0DXK/15_20/109265562/p1/article.jhtml*
*





						SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity
					

SAT and ACT Scores broken down by Race/Ethnicity.



					www.blackexcel.org
				




---------------
*
Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women​ROGER CLEGG FEBRUARY 26, 2020

Late last year, the final data for 2018 were published here (the key is Table 9 on page 25), and here’s what we learn: For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups.  For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.





						Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity
					






					www.ceousa.org
				




*---------------

U.S. Department of Justice Office of Justice Programs Bureau of Justice Statistics November 2011

Based on available data from 1980 to 2008—  Blacks were disproportionately represented as both homicide victims and offenders. The victimization rate for blacks (27.8 per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000). The offending rate for blacks (34.4 per 100,000) was almost 8 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000)


			https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
		

*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> We blame racism for what it causes. Nobody is required to answer your question. If racism wasn't a problem blacks and whites would have the same rate of poverty.





In that connection, perhap you'd like to explain this....you dunce:


With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids?

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000.
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014


*


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> We blame racism for what it causes. Nobody is required to answer your question. If racism wasn't a problem blacks and whites would have the same rate of poverty.


Blacks have a higher standard of living in the United States than in any black run country in the world. We are not holding you people down. We are lifting you up.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> So it's exactly what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













And the blame must be shared with the Democrats/Liberals have caused this, largely by
a. abandoning marriage and normalizing out of wedlock births
b. removing punishments for lawlessness as though all black Americans are criminals.
c. never criticizing the psychopathologies that too many black youth mirror.
d. demanding that thugs and criminals be kept in government school.
e. lying about police and whites in general.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Nothing I post is fiction. Your claim of anti white racism however is fiction.


Nothing I post here is fiction. I have documented that by every objective, measurable criterion blacks tend to be significantly less intelligent than whites, that you people have an illegitimacy rate that is two and a half ours, and a murder rate that is nearly eight times ours.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> Nothing I post here is fiction. I have documented that by every objective, measurable criterion blacks tend to be significantly less intelligent than whites, that you people have an illegitimacy rate that is two and a half ours, and a murder rate that is nearly eight times ours.




He doesn't care. He is an inveterate liar and dupe of the Democrats, the party of bullwhips and lynchings.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> In that connection, perhap you'd like to explain this....you dunce:
> 
> 
> With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:
> ...


*“In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not trackrates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure.” *

-Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, “The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap.”

You found that bs at townhall, it's junk that has no merit.

Explain why you only cite maybe 1-2 groups of Asians when there are several who don't finish high school?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

*I won't be listening to lectures about what blacks need to do from the very people who are responsible for the root cause of our problems. There are whites in here who aren't and they will be the ones I listen to. *


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *“In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not trackrates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure.” *
> 
> -Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, “The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap.”
> 
> ...





Don't run and hide....answer the question.....


In that connection, perhap you'd like to explain this....you dunce:


With respect to the education gap, how is it that 'racism' is responsible for these areas in which black students fall short when compared to white and Asian students:

The number of days absent from school

The number of hours spent watching TV

The number of pages read for homework

Quantity and quality of reading material in the home

The presence of two parents in the home.

How does 'racism' explain these ...deficiencies????




. The real problem is one that Democrats/Progressives will not address: a culture and commensurate parenting deficit that leaves black students behind from the start. There is the sacrifice for their children that Democrats ignore, what another culture does for their children:

*"So what accounts for the poverty-defying trajectory of the Fujianese kids?

First is a cultural trait that has become a cliché in the model-minority discussion: a zealous focus on education. .... education for the next generation is close to a religion..... One recent college graduate, now a public school math teacher, told me that his mother would wake him at 5 AM to go over math problems—when he was in the first and second grade. ..
.... one kindergartner’s mother said, in faltering English: “My son must go Harvard.”

No matter how poor they are, parents find a way to get their fourth- or fifth-graders into test-prep classes. WNYC found one Sunset Park family who put aside $5,000 for classes for their three sons out of a yearly household income of just $26,000.
Brooklyn's Chinese Pioneers by Kay S. Hymowitz, City Journal Spring 2014*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *I won't be listening to lectures about what blacks need to do from the very people who are responsible for the root cause of our problems. There are whites in here who aren't and they will be the ones I listen to. *




The party you support is the problem.

And Judas Goats like you, who lead their people to slaughter are right up there with them.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 18, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


This should be proof that poor blacks aren't poor because of racism.  You see poor whites right?  Is that racism?  Nope.  

Kentucky votes Republican right?  What makes us think they know what they are doing?

Kentucky leads as one of the most unhealthiest states​


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 18, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And you earned your Sociology degree(s) from what Universities and when?
> 
> Oh wait, you're just talking out your uh whatever again.


  ROFLMAO  @ sociology degree.    When I was an 
  undergraduate I did SO MANY sociology courses 
  that I could have claimed sociology as my major--
  but the fact is that I did them to keep my grade-
  point average VERY HIGH-----easy A's.     ---
  I graduated as a science major----in my school --- 
  WHICH,  BTW  continues to carry a REPUTATION as 
  RADICALLY  "progressive"  sociology department,  
  every chemistry, math, physics, pre-med DROPOUT 
  switched into  SOCIOLOGY ---even poly-sci 
  dropouts did so.    I do regret wasting so much time 
  with that IDIOT sociology stuff


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 18, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> *Beattyville’s median household income is just $12,361 (about £8,000) a year, placing it as the third lowest income town in the US*
> 
> That's a hell of a lot more than the median household income in Africa.




On the other hand, what's the rent on a village hut???  What's the cost of food from your garden?  It costs far more to provide food and shelter in the USA than it does in Africa.

Why don't you compare how the poor live in other First World countries?  People given a decent amount of money to live in.  Retraining bursaries with income support while training.  Income support for apprenticeship programs.  Subsidized day care, mandated vacations and family leave.  Universal health care.  All of the things the USA "can't afford", but they can afford the biggest baddest army in the world, and all the wars you could ever want.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> [IM2} doesn't care. He is an inveterate liar and dupe of the Democrats, the party of bullwhips and lynchings.


I vote Democrat myself. The Democrat Party I really like is the party that existed from the inauguration of Franklin Roosevelt in 1933 to the assassination of John Kennedy in 1963. I think the civil rights legislation, the War on Poverty, and the Immigration Reform Act of 1965 were well intended mistakes, although I have a high regard for Jews and Orientals.

Roosevelt and his New Deal were popular among Southern whites. Millions of the same people who voted for Roosevelt during the 1930's and early 1940's voted for George Wallace with equal enthusiasm three decades later. Because the leaders of the Democrat Party did not learn from that, the Republican Party came to dominate the United States.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *I won't be listening to lectures about what blacks need to do from the very people who are responsible for the root cause of our problems. There are whites in here who aren't and they will be the ones I listen to. *


The root cause of your problem is the fact that human evolution has not prepared most Negroes for the intellectual and social demands of civilization. These are intelligence, obedience to the law, and monogamy. Characteristics that enabled the ancestors of Negroes to thrive in the tribal environment of sub Saharan Africa earn for many of them felony convictions in civilized countries. This is why the civil rights legislation and the War on Poverty have been followed by increases in black social pathology, Jim Crow legislation was based on sound instinct. 

Cold climates select genetically for intelligence and monogamy. Civilization selects genetically for intelligence, obedience to the law, and to a somewhat lesser extent, for monogamy.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> The root cause of your problem is the fact that human evolution has not prepared most Negroes for the intellectual and social demands of civilization. These are intelligence, obedience to the law, and monogamy. Characteristics that enabled the ancestors of Negroes to thrive in the tribal environment of sub Saharan Africa earn for many of them felony convictions in civilized countries. This is why the civil rights legislation and the War on Poverty have been followed by increases in black social pathology, Jim Crow legislation was based on sound instinct.
> 
> Cold climates select genetically for intelligence and monogamy. Civilization selects genetically for intelligence, obedience to the law, and to a somewhat lesser extent, for monogamy.


You do know that telling the truth like you just did will label you a racist, but that's the society we live in.  The truth must be coated with attractive packaging.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *I won't be listening to lectures about what blacks need to do from the very people who are responsible for the root cause of our problems. There are whites in here who aren't and they will be the ones I listen to. *


What’s with the large font? Your opinion is not superior to those who disagree with you, so let’s type in EQUAL font size. Thank you.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *I won't be listening to lectures about what blacks need to do from the very people who are responsible for the root cause of our problems. There are whites in here who aren't and they will be the ones I listen to. *


Until some Blacks like you stop blaming White people for your condition, you will remain in that condition of being needy, weak pawns of bureaucrats for political power.  Grow up and chart your own course.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *I won't be listening to lectures about what blacks need to do from the very people who are responsible for the root cause of our problems. There are whites in here who aren't and they will be the ones I listen to. *


Which white posters are the cause of your problems and what did they do to you that caused them?


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You do know that telling the truth like you just did will label you a racist, but that's the society we live in.  The truth must be coated with attractive packaging.


When I am called a racist I ask, "What did I say that is not true?" 

I do not run from being called a racist, but I want to know how my accuser defines the term. If a racist is one who believes what I have just posted, than I am a racist. If a racist is one who hates a person simply because the person is a Negro, than I am not one. 

I evaluate individuals on the basis of their individual characteristics. However, I do not always have the opportunity to do that. I have learned to take precautions with young black men I do not know that I think are unnecessary with young white or Oriental men I do not know. Even young Hispanic men are less prone to be dangerous than young black men.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Which white posters are the cause of your problems and what did they do to you that caused them?


I would like for IM2 to tell me what I am doing that forces blacks to commit all those crimes and to have all those illegitimate children. I want to stop doing it immediately.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> When I am called a racist I ask, "What did I say that is not true?"
> 
> I do not run from being called a racist, but I want to know how my accuser defines the term. If a racist is one who believes what I have just posted, than I am a racist. If a racist is one who hates a person simply because the person is a Negro, than I am not one.
> 
> I evaluate individuals on the basis of their individual characteristics. However, I do not always have the opportunity to do that. I have learned to take precautions with young black men I do not know that I think are unnecessary with young white or Oriental men I do not know. Even young Hispanic men are less prone to be dangerous than young black men.


To satisfy the race hustlers, you have to suspend experience, logic, and common sense. I refuse.  My well-being is too important.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You do know that telling the truth like you just did will label you a racist, but that's the society we live in.  The truth must be coated with attractive packaging.


I object to the use of code words and dog whistles because they should not be necessary. It should be safe to candidly explain the harm blacks do to the United States with their social pathology.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> They're not poor and suffering due to racism because they're white.
> 
> Maybe they're just lazy and shiftless or have low IQs or make poor life choices... <sarc/>
> 
> Whatever ails them it's not racism because they're white or anything that Black people are doing to them.


racist. blacks drop out of school and very high rate right under mexicans.  whites stay in school at an unbelievebly high rate right next to asains.  6.1 percent of blacks are not workinmg  and only 3.3 percent whites are not working. so come again?


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I don’y post “volumes of anti-black crap,” which is your way of calling me a racist - against Zone 1 rules.
> 
> I’ve seen many posters talk about how blacks are inferior, should sent back to Africa, have low IQs, behave like animals, etc., etc., and yet your ire is directed at the Jew who has only pointed out that blacks should not blame racism but acknowledge responsibility to their own actions.


they dont mean it the blacks brought it on themselves by being racist to other  cultures. they are tired of race crap blacks started.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> What is not true about this:
> 
> View attachment 684095
> 
> ...


http://and more whites asians go to... just choose to do 52 percent of crime  more.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

horselightning said:


> http://and more whites asians go to... just choose to do 52 percent of crime  more.


This is what I got when I clicked on your link:

This site can’t be reached​Check if there is a typo in and%20more%20whites%20asians%20go%20to%20college.%20so%20a%20small%20total%20of%20blacks%20getting%20high%20scores%20at%20one%20college%20is%20not%20the%20%20sum%20total%20of%20all%20blacks%20or%20all%20races.%20blacks%20have%20potential%20to%20do%20anything%20any%20one%20else%20does%20they%20just%20choose%20to%20do%2052%20percent%20of%20crime%20%20more..




If spelling is correct, try running Windows Network Diagnostics.
DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN

---------

Blacks have an average IQ of 85. Whites have an average IQ of 100. I do not believe that blacks have the potential to perform better academically. I do not believe that whites are responsible for black failure.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

horselightning said:


> http://and more whites asians go to... just choose to do 52 percent of crime  more.


um whats with the fake link  ?


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> This is what I got when I clicked on your link:
> 
> This site can’t be reached​Check if there is a typo in and%20more%20whites%20asians%20go%20to%20college.%20so%20a%20small%20total%20of%20blacks%20getting%20high%20scores%20at%20one%20college%20is%20not%20the%20%20sum%20total%20of%20all%20blacks%20or%20all%20races.%20blacks%20have%20potential%20to%20do%20anything%20any%20one%20else%20does%20they%20just%20choose%20to%20do%2052%20percent%20of%20crime%20%20more..
> 
> ...


here is original post before you all screwed it up. 

racist. blacks drop out of school and very high rate right under mexicans. whites stay in school at an unbelievebly high rate right next to asains. 6.1 percent of blacks are not workinmg and only 3.3 percent whites are not working. so come again?


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

horselightning said:


> um whats with the fake link  ?


I was unable to click to it. Explain what it says in your own words.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 18, 2022)

Friends said:


> I was unable to click to it. Explain what it says in your own words.


here is original post before you all screwed it up.

racist. blacks drop out of school and very high rate right under mexicans. whites stay in school at an unbelievebly high rate right next to asains. 6.1 percent of blacks are not workinmg and only 3.3 percent whites are not working. so come again?


----------



## Failzero (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Whites don't face racism. There is a difference no matter what your uneducated opinion is.


Jews face racism daily
( Are they not white ?)


----------



## Failzero (Aug 18, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Jews face racism daily
> ( Are they not white ?)


White Pro Masculine Lesbians do almost weekly


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Until some Blacks like you stop blaming White people for your condition, you will remain in that condition of being needy, weak pawns of bureaucrats for political power.  Grow up and chart your own course.


We blame white racism. White people who are not racist don't conflate white racism with white people. So grow up and recognize that there is a difference between white racism and white people.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 18, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Jews face racism daily
> ( Are they not white ?)


White Jews don't face racism. Jew is a religion. There ate black jews who face racism from white Jews. And there are white Jews in this forum who have serious issues with anti black hate.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> White Jews don't face racism. Jew is a religion. There ate black jews who face racism from white Jews. And there are white Jews in this forum who have serious issues with anti black hate.


There are no Jews here who have anti-black hate. There are only Jews here who believe that racist policies should be abolished, and people either credited or blamed for their own good or bad decisions, traits, and values.

Also, ”Jew” is not a religion. The name of the religion is Judaism.


----------



## Friends (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> We blame white racism. White people who are not racist don't conflate white racism with white people. So grow up and recognize that there is a difference between white racism and white people.


 
White racism is the result, rather than the cause of the black social pathology I have documented in this thread on several occasions. If proximity to blacks dispelled prejudice, Southern blacks would be the least prejudiced whites in the United States. Prejudice is the result of previous experience.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The math says that 1 in 12 whites live in poverty and either 1 in 4 or 1 in 5 blacks do.
> 
> Now if you want to go this route, more whites commit crimes, why aren't more whites in prison?
> 
> So maybe we stop being disingenuous trying to dismiss the fact that white racism is a major problem today in America.


So now you accept per capita since it suits you.  Typical.


----------



## Failzero (Aug 18, 2022)

IM2 said:


> White Jews don't face racism. Jew is a religion. There ate black jews who face racism from white Jews. And there are white Jews in this forum who have serious issues with anti black hate.


Being Jewish is an Ethnicity
Not a Religion , Non Practicing Jews are still Jews


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Being Jewish is an Ethnicity
> Not a Religion , Non Practicing Jews are still Jews


No, it's a religion.


----------



## Failzero (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, it's a religion.


No , It’s an ethnicity
( Like being a Hmong )


----------



## Failzero (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, it's a religion.


So a non practicing Jew is not a Jew ?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 19, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> They aren't conditioned to ask questions of who is actually responsible for the state that their lives are in.


Are you?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> They are conditioned to dislike anyone that doesn't look like them or think like them.


Like you?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Then they walk into the voting both and put a check box next to the white Republican's name. Because that's what they are conditioned to do.


Not you.  You're conditioned to put your check box next to the black minority democrat's name because you are so wise, educated and magnanimous.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> There have been many reports showing the obvious correlation. One doesn’t need to have a degree in Sociology to know that one is more likely to be raised in poverty if born to a single woman. Where did you earn your degree in Denial Studies?


Why don't you ever post those reports?  Do you even have a degree Lisa? Denial studies huh?  Very pedantic but par for the course.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> No, blacks need to take responsibility for their own actions.


Unfortunately for you, we have the options of spending our time as we see fit and in the areas that we see as needing the most work.

White racism has always been a problem for Black Americans, even before we were legislated citizenry.  I don't see that changing any time soon so we deal with the individuals involved on a more personal level.

Don't you have some mall posters featuring "too many" Black people to whine about, or the Black national anthem or something?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> View attachment 684080


I suspect no one is driving to Bettyville, KY to commit vehicle theft or other crimes


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> He doesn't care. He is an inveterate liar and dupe of the Democrats, the party of bullwhips and lynchings.


Reported


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> The root cause of your problem is the fact that human evolution has not prepared most Negroes for the intellectual and social demands of civilization. These are intelligence, obedience to the law, and monogamy. Characteristics that enabled the ancestors of Negroes to thrive in the tribal environment of sub Saharan Africa earn for many of them felony convictions in civilized countries. This is why the civil rights legislation and the War on Poverty have been followed by increases in black social pathology, Jim Crow legislation was based on sound instinct.
> 
> Cold climates select genetically for intelligence and monogamy. Civilization selects genetically for intelligence, obedience to the law, and to a somewhat lesser extent, for monogamy.


Yet not one scintilla of proof supporting anything you've claimed, only opinion based on unfounded racist beliefs of white superiority.

Let's play a game.  Put me in charge of this message board.  You all trust me right?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> How have we had “hundreds of years” of a head start? Many of our families only arrived just one or two generations before our birth, many fleeing persecution from their native lands, and we caught up to the middle class in a matter of decades.


White Jewish immigrants who came here after the war benefitted from the New Deal and other programs that excluded blacks at that time. But there also were white Jews who lived here damn near from the beginning. Some owned slaves and all white Jews were accorded everything other whites got. And that's the 100 year head start Newsvine is talking about.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> The party you support is the problem.
> 
> And Judas Goats like you, who lead their people to slaughter are right up there with them.


Reported.  Quit attacking other members here and attempting to derail the topic


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Jews did not “make it” because of their skin color. They made it despite antisemitism. The fact that you are unwilling to credit Jews with good behavior and responsible choices speaks volumes.
> 
> Now stop bringing my religion into this topic. It is unrelated to poor white towns.


Jewish leaders have admitted that they benefitted from being white.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> Jews were discriminated against and persecuted for nearly two thousand years. This culminated in the Holocaust. Nevertheless, today Jews dominate positions requiring superior intelligence.


Jews owned black slaves in America.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> What’s with the large font? Your opinion is not superior to those who disagree with you, so let’s type in EQUAL font size. Thank you.


You just can't stop trying to tell other people what to do and boss others around.  Can it before you get reported.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> When blacks and whites make the same incomes blacks are more likely to go into debt; whites are more likely to save money.
> 
> This can be explained by differing racial evolution. Blacks are closer to a paleolithic existence. What hunters do not eat spoils. There is no reason to defer gratification. Farmers need to defer gratification. They cannot butcher all of their farm animals. They need to preserve some to give birth to a new generation of farm animals. They cannot eat all of their grain. They need to preserve some for the next planting season.


Wrong.

All your posts are a bunch of anti black hatred jibberish.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> In 2011 a much larger number of blacks were in reform school and prison than in 1964.
> 
> Legal abortion also reduced the number of black crimes. The same kind of females most likely to have abortions are more likely to give birth to boy babies that become violent street criminals. When abortion was legal in every state, more than half of black pregnancies ended in abortion.


Wrong again. I know those like you want to pretend everything was better for blacks during Jim Crow. This is why banning words describing a persons behavior is wrong if you're going to allow that behavior to go unchecked.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> This should be proof that poor blacks aren't poor because of racism.  You see poor whites right?  Is that racism?  Nope.
> 
> Kentucky votes Republican right?  What makes us think they know what they are doing?
> 
> Kentucky leads as one of the most unhealthiest states​


I REALLY do not understand how you all arrive at the erroneous conclusions you do.

Whites do not face White racism (because they are White and at the top of the social-economic-*legislative *totem pole) while Black people experience White racism.

If one group never experiences a particular event and the other group experiences an event on a fairly regular basis, the two groups are NOT equally situated.  In other words, you can't just compare them side-by-side and say that the things that affect one affect both because that's not a factual statement or true.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Until some Blacks like you stop blaming White people for your condition, you will remain in that condition of being needy, weak pawns of bureaucrats for political power.  Grow up and chart your own course.


Your assessment could not be more incorrect but that's okay, it is oftentimes good to be underestimated.

It certainly is entertaining when the truth is revealed


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> Blacks are responsible for their own problems. The average black IQ is 85. The average white IQ is 100. Blacks have an illegitimacy rate that is two and a half times the white rate, and a murder rate that is nearly eight times the white rate. That is the reason for the persistence of black poverty and the high black incarceration rate.
> 
> No one should be surprised that a race with these characteristics arouses durable feelings of contempt and revulsion.
> 
> I have known many Hispanics and Orientals. I have never known one who liked blacks. For economic reasons most immigrants live in or near black neighborhoods. They see what most blacks are. They do not like what they see. They do not feel guilty about it, only disgust.


Wrong again. There are loads of legal decisions at every level that created negative outcomes for black people. The IQ argument was debunked as racist long ago.  Every other stat you posted is incorrect.

Your last paragraph is a lie. I have many friends who are Asian and Hispanic. They have had problems because they face the same racism we do. But of course, those like you tell this lie and the lie of the black workers who could never do their job. 

Your problem is obvious.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I REALLY do not understand how you all arrive at the erroneous conclusions you do.
> 
> Whites do not face White racism (because they are White and at the top of the social-economic-*legislative *totem pole) while Black people experience White racism.
> 
> If one group never experiences a particular event and the other group experiences an event on a fairly regular basis, the two groups are NOT equally situated.  In other words, you can't just compare them side-by-side and say that the things that affect one affect both because that's not a factual statement or true.



These guys are willfully stupid. They have created a false sameness and pretend that racism has nothing to do with it. I have relatives in Kentucky, and lets just say that sealybobo should not have made that comment.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


It's gotta be West Virginia before I even look..

I was wrong, it's Kentucky. It looks like NAFTA messed that state up proper.
Sad all the bad presidents we've had in the past 40 years. I look at that article and know that Bush and Clinton are who did that to those people there. We could have a much better America, but apparently Democrats didn't want that and chose to burn it all down just to stop that from happening so they could has teh powah and now look where we're at. The next Greater Depression is looming. All that is coming to all of America.

You'll know it's bad when people that live for free off of the government are doing better than the people who make it on their own and pay for those that live off the government.

Owait..we're already there.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> When I am called a racist I ask, "What did I say that is not true?"
> 
> I do not run from being called a racist, but I want to know how my accuser defines the term. If a racist is one who believes what I have just posted, than I am a racist. If a racist is one who hates a person simply because the person is a Negro, than I am not one.
> 
> *I evaluate individuals on the basis of their individual characteristics*. However, I do not always have the opportunity to do that. I have learned to take precautions with young black men I do not know that I think are unnecessary with young white or Oriental men I do not know. Even young Hispanic men are less prone to be dangerous than young black men.


No you don't evaluate individuals on the basis of their individual characters as evidenced by you stereotyping black people in the rest of your paragraph. 

That's the view and language of those who adhere to the beliefs of white supremacy.  The same views that people like Dylann Roof and Payton Gendron hold, both who sought out black people to execute in cold blood because of those insane beliefs.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> What is not true about this:
> 
> View attachment 684095
> 
> ...


*“In 1965, Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan’s report, The Negro Family: The Case for National Action, attributed racial inequality as well as poverty and crime in the black community to family structure, particularly the prevalence of families headed by single mothers. Not only did research at the time cast doubt on this causality, but evidence over the last the 50 years demonstrates that rates of child poverty, educational attainment, and crime do not track Madison D BW 1 070122.qxp_Layout 1 7/5/22 6:30 PM Page 399 ISAAC MADiSON 400 rates of single parenthood. Thus, even though the share of children living with a single mother rose for all racial and ethnic groups through the mid-1990s and has remained high since then, school completion and youth arrests for violent crimes have declined significantly, while poverty rates have fluctuated according to economic conditions. Family structure does not drive racial inequity, and racial inequity persists regardless of family structure.”*

 Amy Traub, Laura Sullivan, Tatjana Meschede and Thomas Shapiro, DEMOS, The Asset Value of Whiteness: Understanding the Racial Wealth Gap, pg. 10 https://www.demos.org/sites/default/files/publications/Asset Val ue%20of%20Whiteness_0.pdf


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> I object to the use of code words and dog whistles because they should not be necessary. It should be safe to candidly explain the harm blacks do to the United States with their social pathology.


I have yet to see you come anywhere close to doing any such thing.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

horselightning said:


> racist. blacks drop out of school and very high rate right under mexicans.  whites stay in school at an unbelievebly high rate right next to asains.  6.1 percent of blacks are not workinmg  and only 3.3 percent whites are not working. so come again?


Reported


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Until some Blacks like you stop blaming White people for your condition, you will remain in that condition of being needy, weak pawns of bureaucrats for political power.  Grow up and chart your own course.


Since whites have what they do because of acts of beaurocrats in power, it's a little rich to read comments like this coming from whites such as yourself.

And since there are piles of legal decisions, legislation, referendums and other things that document what has been done to black by whites in power, your simple-minded comments that appear to lack the knowledge that such things do exist on record, is just not something I'm going to listen to.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Which white posters are the cause of your problems and what did they do to you that caused them?


You, for one.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> White racism is the result, rather than the cause of the black social pathology I have documented in this thread on several occasions. If proximity to blacks dispelled prejudice, Southern blacks would be the least prejudiced whites in the United States. Prejudice is the result of previous experience.


Nothing more than rationalization.  I haven't seen a single credible source to any of the things you state.

What about that game I want to play, where I'm in charge of everything?  You game?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> White racism is the result, rather than the cause of the black social pathology I have documented in this thread on several occasions. If proximity to blacks dispelled prejudice, Southern blacks would be the least prejudiced whites in the United States. Prejudice is the result of previous experience.


No, white racism is a belief that manifested itself into a system here in this country that has created whatever pathologies you say exists.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Nothing more than rationalization.  I haven't seen a single credible source to any of the things you state.
> 
> What about that game I want to play, where I'm in charge of everything?  You game?


He's posting this mess knowing that he can get away with it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, it's a religion.


I think it's both.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> There are no Jews here who have anti-black hate. There are only Jews here who believe that racist policies should be abolished, and people either credited or blamed for their own good or bad decisions, traits, and values.
> 
> Also, ”Jew” is not a religion. The name of the religion is Judaism.


Lisa, please. Your posts are nothing but anti black hate and I know that Jew stands for Judiasm.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I think it's both.


There are black Jews so when Lisa is talking about what blacks don't do, she must not know that she's talking about Jews too.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Since whites have what they do because of acts of beaurocrats in power, it's a little rich to read comments like this coming from whites such as yourself.
> 
> And since there are piles of legal decisions, legislation, referendums and other things that document what has been done to black by whites in power, your simple-minded comments that appear to lack the knowledge that such things do exist on record, is just not something I'm going to listen to.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You, for one.


Still under investigation


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

The Duke said:


>


No. But it appears that many whites who claim to be republican suffer from cognitive dissonance.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 19, 2022)

The Duke said:


>


You remind me of a former member here Marion Meadows


----------



## The Duke (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No. But it appears that many whites who claim to be republican suffer from cognitive dissonance.


In your head, amirite? I wanna ask something: What was wrong with Uncle Remus, hmm?
It seems to me he was an iconic figure that welded black and white in America together.

Like they say where I'm from: "We're all in this thing together".

It seems to me they did away with Uncle Remus pretty quick in the pursuit of racial divide.

A black American icon for well over 100 years killed by communists in America.

Zippity-do-da I say.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

The Duke said:


> In your head, amirite? I wanna ask something: What was wrong with Uncle Remus, hmm?
> It seems to me he was an iconic figure that welded black and white in America together.
> 
> Like they say where I'm from: "We're all in this thing together".


Wrong. 

Yeah, this is Marion Morrison making his return.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Yeah, this is Marion Morrison making his return.


So we're not all in this thing together? Funny the black guys I worked with for years never saw it that way. Maybe you're just a racist chump?

I learned a lot from them and time spent there was well spent. Thank God they were nothing like you apparently are.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

The Duke said:


> So we're not all in this thing together? Funny the black guys I worked with for years never saw it that way. Maybe you're just a racist chump?
> 
> I learned a lot from them and time spent there was well spent. Thank God they were nothing like you apparently are.


Yawwwn. Here we go with another blacks all see things like I do tale.

What did Uncle Remus have to do with us all being in this together?


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You do post volumes of Anti black hate. I don't use racism as a crutch. I've succeeded far more than you have and that claim is only made by people who have anti black hatred. White Jews were able to make it because of their skin color, not because they did any of the things you said. You consistently use your religion as a crutch to whine and then to dismiss the racism blacks face.
> 
> I know the meaning of both words and both are useless excuses used by people with anti black hatred.


I doubt you are as successful as you claim. If you were you would not be as embittered as you are, and so prone to accuse others of racism.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> So it's exactly what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blacks have a murder rate nearly eight times the white rate.



			https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> I doubt you are as successful as you claim. If you were you would not be as embittered as you are, and so prone to accuse others of racism.


I know I am as successful as I state. You are the bitter one and your anti black hate is apparent. I don't know how you were raised but we were not raised to just accept the bs people like you put out.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> Blacks have a murder rate nearly eight times the white rate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf


Incorrect. The history of this country shows that whites have an insurmountable lead. Whites have killed millions.  If blacks killed the same number as they did in 2020, (8,600), it would take blacks over 1000 years with whites not killing anyone for blacks to catch up with the number of murders whites have committed in this country. And if you only count blacks killing whites(@500), it would take even longer to catch up to the number of blacks murdered by whites due to racism. 

Your "evidence" is weak. 






None of these numbers are nearly 8 times anything. And in a lot of these categories whites lead.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> No you don't evaluate individuals on the basis of their individual characters as evidenced by you stereotyping black people in the rest of your paragraph.
> 
> That's the view and language of those who adhere to the beliefs of white supremacy.  The same views that people like Dylann Roof and Payton Gendron hold, both who sought out black people to execute in cold blood because of those insane beliefs.


I have never said that blacks have characteristics harmful to civilization. I have said that blacks _tend_ to have characteristics harmful to civilization, and I have documented my assertions.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I know I am as successful as I state. You are the bitter one and your anti black hate is apparent. I don't know how you were raised but we were not raised to just accept the bs people like you put out.


I document my assertions. You do not. Instead you assert intrinsic racial equality that does not exist.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Lisa, please. Your posts are nothing but anti black hate and I know that Jew stands for Judiasm.


You accuse Lisa and me of hate. That is known as the ad hominem fallacy. Deal with our factual assertions instead.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, white racism is a belief that manifested itself into a system here in this country that has created whatever pathologies you say exists.


Where is there a black run, black majority country where blacks are known for intelligence, obedience to the law, and monogamy, and which has a high standard of living, a low crime rate, and a well functioning government?


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Nothing more than rationalization.  I haven't seen a single credible source to any of the things you state.
> 
> What about that game I want to play, where I'm in charge of everything?  You game?


What is not credible about the following assertions, which I have made many times here?

------------





=========================
2006 College & University
Guidance, Scholarships, Money and Info Gateways
(For Students, Parents, College Advisors, Mentors,
and Cultural Groups)
==========================
​
*SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity: 2003*

In recent years the noted pattern of test scores has reflected similar numbers--
Editor, 2005

SAT Ethnic Group Scores (Math/Verbal+total)

• American Indian---482/480 (962)
• Asian American-----575/508 (1083)
• African American-----426/431 (857)
• Puerto Rican----457/448 (905)

Other Hispanic----464/457 (921)

• White-----534/529 (1063)
• Other ----513/501 (1014)

Source: *www.collegeboard.com*

Average ACT Composite Score by Race/Ethnicity, 2003
----------------------------------------------------

• African American ----16.9
• American Indian---18.7
• Caucasian---- 21.7
• Mexican American----18.3
• Asian American---- 21.8
• Hispanic----19.0
• Other ----19.3
• Multiracial-----20.9
• Prefer Not to Respond -----21.8
• No Response-----20.1

Source: *www.act.org*

Quote from attached SAT/ACT article:

"Readiness for college science and math coursework was particularly low among
African American students. Only 5 percent of African American test-takers scored
at or above the college-readiness benchmark for college biology, and just 10
percent attained the readiness benchmark for college algebra. Ferguson said
Black students were less likely than others to take tough, college-prep courses
and "often don't receive the information and guidance they need to properly plan
for college."

For overview and more info, go to:
*http://www.findarticles.com/cf_dls/m0DXK/15_20/109265562/p1/article.jhtml*
*










						SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity
					

SAT and ACT Scores broken down by Race/Ethnicity.



					www.blackexcel.org
				




-----------

U.S. Department of Justice Office of Justice Programs Bureau of Justice Statistics November 2011

Based on available data from 1980 to 2008—  Blacks were disproportionately represented as both homicide victims and offenders. The victimization rate for blacks (27.8 per 100,000) was 6 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000). The offending rate for blacks (34.4 per 100,000) was almost 8 times higher than the rate for whites (4.5 per 100,000)



			https://bjs.ojp.gov/content/pub/pdf/htus8008.pdf
		


-----------
*
Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women​by ROGER CLEGG, FEBRUARY 26, 2020

Late last year, the final data for 2018 were published here (the key is Table 9 on page 25), and here’s what we learn: For all racial and ethnic groups combined, 39.6 percent of births in the United States were out-of-wedlock (incidentally, isn’t that appalling?). And there was as always a tremendous range among groups.  For blacks, the number is 69.4 percent; for American Indians/Alaska Natives, 68.2 percent (Native Hawaiians/Other Pacific Islanders were at 50.4 percent); for Hispanics, 51.8 percent; for whites, 28.2 percent; and for Asian Americans, a paltry 11.7 percent.





__





						Percentage of Births to Unmarried Women | Center for Equal Opportunity
					






					www.ceousa.org
				




*-----------






*


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Incorrect.


I attribute that assertion to the Department of Justice. What is the source of your assertion?


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> He's posting this mess knowing that he can get away with it.


Fortunately the USMessageboard allows me to post facts I document.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> All your posts are a bunch of anti black hatred jibberish.


I document my assertions, you do not.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends your disagreement means nothing. You're wrong about everything and that's just the way it is.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> Fortunately the USMessageboard allows me to post facts I document.


You post no facts.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Friends said:


> I document my assertions, you do not.


You have documented nothing.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Friends your disagreement means nothing. You're wrong about everything and that's just the way it is.


Everybody knows that what I say is true, including you.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why don't you ever post those reports?  Do you even have a degree Lisa? Denial studies huh?  Very pedantic but par for the course.


Stop being so personally combative and sarcastic. This is Zone 1.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

The Duke said:


> It's gotta be West Virginia before I even look..
> 
> I was wrong, it's Kentucky. It looks like NAFTA messed that state up proper.
> Sad all the bad presidents we've had in the past 40 years. I look at that article and know that Bush and Clinton are who did that to those people there. We could have a much better America, but apparently Democrats didn't want that and chose to burn it all down just to stop that from happening so they could has teh powah and now look where we're at. The next Greater Depression is looming. All that is coming to all of America.
> ...


Yup. Someone I know is on food stamps - close to $1000 a month for her family of five, which is a husband and three little kids under 6 - and she shops at Whole Foods. I can‘t afford their prices.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You, for one.


What did Dogma ever do to YOU?


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Lisa, please. Your posts are nothing but anti black hate and I know that Jew stands for Judiasm.


How many tImes do you need to be told that you are not allowed to call people racist on this site - and simply for opposing racist admissions practices?!


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Unfortunately for you, we have the options of spending our time as we see fit and in the areas that we see as needing the most work.
> 
> White racism has always been a problem for Black Americans, even before we were legislated citizenry.  I don't see that changing any time soon so we deal with the individuals involved on a more personal level.
> 
> Don't you have some mall posters featuring "too many" Black people to whine about, or the Black national anthem or something?


Continuing PERSONAL snide and sarcastic remarks is trolling, and not allowed in Zone 1.

Why do you and IM2 keep ignoring the rules, with the expectation that you can get away with it?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> How many tImes do you need to be told that you are not allowed to call people racist on this site - and simply for opposing racist admissions practices?!


No one has called you a racist and your argument is racially biased targeting only blacks when blacks are not the only ones getting affirmative action and blacks are not getting special treatment. How many times do you need to be told that before you stop posting your bilge?


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Continuing PERSONAL snide and sarcastic remarks is trolling, and not allowed in Zone 1.
> 
> Why do you and IM2 keep ignoring the rules, with the expectation that you can get away with it?


You are ignoring the rules.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No one has called you a racist and your argument is racially biased targeting only blacks when blacks are not the only ones getting affirmative action and blacks are not getting special treatment. How many times do you need to be told that before you stop posting your bilge?


Of course you have called me a racist. You‘ve said my posts are full of anti-white hate. How many times do you have to be told that the rules apply to you too?

And the SCOTUS will put a stop to the racist practices of college admissions.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> What did Dogma ever do to YOU?


Like I said the people here trying the most to tell blacks what to do are the people who cause the problems blacks face. Asking dumb questions about a person has done to me as a dodge doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Like I said the people here trying the most to tell blacks what to do are the people who cause the problems blacks face. Asking dumb questions about a person has done to me as a dodge doesn't change that fact.


Again, you didn’t answer the question. What exactly has Dogma done that has hurt blacks, other than point out that they are responsible for their own choices?

I’d say it’s people like you who are hurting blacks, lashing out against anyone who disagrees with you by screeching “raaaacist” and blaming all failures on racism. All blacks need to do is clamp down on the high illegitimacy and crime rates, and negative attitudes will plummet.

You ever hear that you can’t change people’s attitudes (especially by yelling nasty accusations at them and demanding they change), and that it starts with your own behavior? If not, you need to do some research about that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Reported.  Quit attacking other members here and attempting to derail the topic


So you are also an inveterate liar and dupe of the Democrats, the party of bullwhips and lynchings.

Glad for that admission.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Of course you have called me a racist. You‘ve said my posts are full of anti-white hate. How many times do you have to be told that the rules apply to you too?
> 
> And the SCOTUS will put a stop to the racist practices of college admissions.


You have not been called a racist. Your posts attack blacks. Every one of them. You ignore every other race or category to make claims only about blacks. Your claims are false but you keep making them. So what we see is that you have a problem with black people. You say that you are being anti racist but you are fine with every other race and category getting A but blacks. So if what you claim is not anti black hate why is it that you don't speak about other races who get the same affirmative action and why do you not make the same comments about white women or white legacy students. You have lied about colleges lowering standards for blacks. And you once argued using an anectodal example of a black 3.4 student getting in while a white 3.7 student didn't and to you that means the school lowered academic standards?

Then you used one field of study to paint a broad brush on black people. So then if we are not to say such things, you should not be allowed to continue posting attacks only on blacks when the policy in this debate covers more than blacks.

If the SCOTUS kills AA at Harvard, it will restart racist practices.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Again, you didn’t answer the question. What exactly has Dogma done that has hurt blacks, other than point out that they are responsible for their own choices?
> 
> I’d say it’s people like you who are hurting blacks, lashing out against anyone who disagrees with you by screeching “raaaacist” and blaming all failures on racism. All blacks need to do is clamp down on the high illegitimacy and crime rates, and negative attitudes will plummet.
> 
> You ever hear that you can’t change people’s attitudes (especially by yelling nasty accusations at them and demanding they change), and that it starts with your own behavior? If not, you need to do some research about that.


I answered the question.

I'm not hurting blacks. That's a silly opinion held by a particular type of person. I'm not the one who needs to change my behavior. If you don't think you have a problem...


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Incorrect. The history of this country shows that whites have an insurmountable lead. Whites have killed millions.  If blacks killed the same number as they did in 2020, (8,600), it would take blacks over 1000 years with whites not killing anyone for blacks to catch up with the number of murders whites have committed in this country. And if you only count blacks killing whites(@500), it would take even longer to catch up to the number of blacks murdered by whites due to racism.
> 
> Your "evidence" is weak.
> 
> ...


No matter what you say, the fact that blacks commit 52% of the homicides when they are only 13% of the population is alarming - and the liberals’ soft-on-crime approach is only making things worse.


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I answered the question.
> 
> I'm not hurting blacks. That's a silly opinion held by a particular type of person. I'm not the one who needs to change my behavior. If you don't think you have a problem...


No, you did not answer the question, so I’ll do it for you:

The reason these blacks are affluent is because they made the right decisions in life.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> So you are also an inveterate liar and dupe of the Democrats, the party of bullwhips and lynchings.
> 
> Glad for that admission.


*Republicans authored an amendment to officially make slavery a constitutionally protected activity. The Republican Party is the party of The Corwin Amendment that would have cemented slavery as a constitutional right. 

A Republican president, with the support of the Republican Party, ended reconstruction. The Republican Party is the party of the 1877 Compromise that ended reconstruction and paved the way for Jim Crow.

Once blacks got a foothold in the Republican party and gained some semblance of political equality, white Republicans took steps to purge blacks from leadership positions. The Republican Party is the party of the Lily White movement, a group of Republicans who worked to purge blacks from the party. 

Republicans consistently broke promises or ignored issues that affected black people. When blacks got Civil Rights, the Republican Party did not believe that was civil or right and decided that extremism in defense of liberty was no vice. In 1964 the Republican Party turned its back on blacks after nearly 100 years of black support. 

Today’s Republican Party is controlled by a racist AntiBlack base*


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You have not been called a racist. Your posts attack blacks. Every one of them. You ignore every other race or category to make claims only about blacks. Your claims are false but you keep making them. So what we see is that you have a problem with black people. You say that you are being anti racist but you are fine with every other race and category getting A but blacks. So if what you claim is not anti black hate why is it that you don't speak about other races who get the same affirmative action and why do you not make the same comments about white women or white legacy students. You have lied about colleges lowering standards for blacks. And you once argued using an anectodal example of a black 3.4 student getting in while a white 3.7 student didn't and to you that means the school lowered academic standards?
> 
> Then you used one field of study to paint a broad brush on black people. So then if we are not to say such things, you should not be allowed to continue posting attacks only on blacks when the policy in this debate covers more than blacks.
> 
> If the SCOTUS kills AA at Harvard, it will restart racist practices.


1) You are in complete denial as to what is happening at admissions offices.

2) My example wasnt anecdotal. I posted a chart from the AAMC, who administers the MCAT exam, showing how much easier it is for blacks with a specific GPA and MCAT score to get admitted than whites and Asians with significantly higher scores.

3) When the SCOTUS kills the racist practices at Harvard, in which they design exams to meet a predetermined racial quota, it will be the END of racist practices.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> No matter what you say, the fact that blacks commit 52% of the homicides when they are only 13% of the population is alarming - and the liberals’ soft-on-crime approach is only making things worse.


What I say is based on fact. Homicide is one crime. Whites led in rapes and assaults. Those are violent crimes. Whiles are more likely to commit a crime against family and every year whites lead in at least 27 of the 30 categories of crimes listed by the FBI. That should be alarming but there is a subculture you belong to that are hypocrites and take no responsibility while believing they can lecture others. Blacks were responsible for 8,600 murders while more than 270,000 blacks died of hypertension, much of that hypertension was a result of living with and holding in things caused by white racism.

Now since such racism was outlawed on paper in 1964, these deaths should not be happening in such high numbers. Since racism was outlawed that makes the practice of white racism a crime. And that crime is killing a minimum of 3 times more blacks than what's being shown on homicide tables for white murders.

The 13 percent argument has no merit and when you conflate one crime to mean all crime, it has even less. Your opinion is a bunch of mumbo jumbo, and that's being nice.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> 1) You are in complete denial as to what is happening at admissions offices.
> 
> 2) My example wasnt anecdotal. I posted a chart from the AAMC, who administers the MCAT exam, showing how much easier it is for blacks with a specific GPA and MCAT score to get admitted than whites and Asians with significantly higher scores.
> 
> 3) When the SCOTUS kills the racist practices at Harvard, in which they design exams to meet a predetermined racial quota, it will be the END of racist practices.



Your example was from one field of study. And you made excuses for low scoring unqualified white legacy students.

Affirmative Action was made to stop racist practices that were going on. The SAT itself was created by a white supremacist named Madison Grant. So from the very beginning the test was designed for whites. Your ignorance of history, law and public policy allows you to believe that all whites were admitted into colleges or given jobs based on their superior ability and education, when in fact it was only due to skin color and that is what we will return to if AA is killed and you know it.


----------



## IM2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> No, you did not answer the question, so I’ll do it for you:
> 
> The reason these blacks are affluent is because they made the right decisions in life.


You aren't qualified to speak for black people. I am and when 13 percent of the people have 2.7 percent of the wealth, it is not because they are all making the wrong decisions.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You have not been called a racist. Your posts attack blacks. Every one of them. You ignore every other race or category to make claims only about blacks. Your claims are false but you keep making them. So what we see is that you have a problem with black people. You say that you are being anti racist but you are fine with every other race and category getting A but blacks. So if what you claim is not anti black hate why is it that you don't speak about other races who get the same affirmative action and why do you not make the same comments about white women or white legacy students. You have lied about colleges lowering standards for blacks. And you once argued using an anectodal example of a black 3.4 student getting in while a white 3.7 student didn't and to you that means the school lowered academic standards?
> 
> Then you used one field of study to paint a broad brush on black people. So then if we are not to say such things, you should not be allowed to continue posting attacks only on blacks when the policy in this debate covers more than blacks.
> 
> If the SCOTUS kills AA at Harvard, it will restart racist practices.


Every one of your posts attacks whites.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Your assessment could not be more incorrect but that's okay, it is oftentimes good to be underestimated.
> 
> It certainly is entertaining when the truth is revealed


I believe those words with every fiber of my being.  I'm right on the mark. You simply haven't arrived to where I am, yet.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Aug 19, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Are you?
> 
> 
> Like you?
> ...


Wow, you really are my little shadow aren't you? 
Nothing better to do than troll ancient threads? In the words of Jack Sparrow, "You need to get yourself a girl, mate!" 

Here's the thing, Freaky. I've traveled all over the continental US. There are sections of the country that are so ingrained in political bile, they won't even remotely consider walking into the booth and pulling the lever for someone that doesn't have an "R" next to their name. Republicans and conservatives haven't done ANYTHING for these people in more than four decades, but still, they just can't vote for anyone else. So nothing ever changes for them. Now, Democrats are guilty of the same thing in taking their minority constituents for granted, but at least they try and address their issues. Republicans, just assume they won't vote for a "D".


I know this will piss you and everyone in Alt-Right Nation off, but Obama pretty much nailed this one.









						Obama on small-town Pa.: Clinging to religion, guns, xenophobia
					

<p><strong>Blog:</strong> Mayhill Fowler has more from Obama's remarks at a San Francisco fundraiser Sunday.</p>




					www.politico.com


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 19, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why don't you ever post those reports?  Do you even have a degree Lisa? Denial studies huh?  Very pedantic but par for the course.


Here are a couple that I found with a quick two minute search. 
Less Poverty, Less Prison, More College: What Two Parents Mean For Black and White Children








						Child Well-Being in Single-Parent Families
					

The latest statistics and demographic trends involving single-parent families. Learn more about the challenges these families face and how to help promote their well-being.




					www.aecf.org
				



There is a clear correlation to poor academic performance and likelihood of criminal activity and incarceration in one-parent homes than in two parent homes.  The only racial correlation seems to point to an increased number (64% of black children and 52% of native American children as opposed to 24% of white and 15% of Asian/Pacific Islander children) are being raised in one parent homes.   I am sure that there are other reasons as well, but white racism is very low on the list.  I believe the continuous mantra presented by parents of these children that they are victims is more detrimental to them flourishing than anything else.  When the excuses are laid bare and the children are encouraged to succeed in spite of obstacles, they perform better and these studies seem to agree.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 19, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Every one of your posts attacks whites.


There are four or five posters on this board that are clearly black racist bigots.  Their bigotry defines them and it is made evident by the content of their posts.  Conservatively, 98%, of their posts depict them as victims of racism when it is their own jaded, racist views and hatred of white people in general that seem to occupy their thoughts.


----------



## Friends (Aug 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Incorrect. The history of this country shows that whites have an insurmountable lead. Whites have killed millions.  If blacks killed the same number as they did in 2020, (8,600), it would take blacks over 1000 years with whites not killing anyone for blacks to catch up with the number of murders whites have committed in this country. And if you only count blacks killing whites(@500), it would take even longer to catch up to the number of blacks murdered by whites due to racism.
> 
> Your "evidence" is weak.
> 
> ...


I have never said that blacks kill eight times as many people as whites. I have said and documented that blacks have a murder _rate_ that is eight times the white rate.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 19, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Here are a couple that I found with a quick two minute search.
> Less Poverty, Less Prison, More College: What Two Parents Mean For Black and White Children
> 
> 
> ...


equals black comunity


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 20, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I REALLY do not understand how you all arrive at the erroneous conclusions you do.
> 
> Whites do not face White racism (because they are White and at the top of the social-economic-*legislative *totem pole) while Black people experience White racism.
> 
> If one group never experiences a particular event and the other group experiences an event on a fairly regular basis, the two groups are NOT equally situated.  In other words, you can't just compare them side-by-side and say that the things that affect one affect both because that's not a factual statement or true.





NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I REALLY do not understand how you all arrive at the erroneous conclusions you do.
> 
> Whites do not face White racism (because they are White and at the top of the social-economic-*legislative *totem pole) while Black people experience White racism.
> 
> If one group never experiences a particular event and the other group experiences an event on a fairly regular basis, the two groups are NOT equally situated.  In other words, you can't just compare them side-by-side and say that the things that affect one affect both because that's not a factual statement or true.


But those poor whites aren't at the top of any totem pole.  They're just as poor because there are no good economic opportunities in their areas.  They should move.  

In fact, with affirmative action whites get passed over if there is a black who is available, capable and willing to do the job.  

I admit, it would suck being a white in a majority black country.


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 22, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white


Definitely.  Crime rate in Russia was low during Soviet times and grew to very high levels during *economic hardship of the 1990s*.  We left in 1983.


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 22, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> There are four or five posters on this board that are clearly black racist bigots.  Their bigotry defines them and it is made evident by the content of their posts.  Conservatively, 98%, of their posts depict them as victims of racism when it is their own jaded, racist views and hatred of white people in general that seem to occupy their thoughts.



240 years of slavery and another century of apartheid, but the _real_ problem is Black racism, lol. Okay.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 22, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> 240 years of slavery and another century of apartheid, but the _real_ problem is Black racism, lol. Okay.


Lordy, another pimp!


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 22, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> 240 years of slavery and another century of apartheid, but the _real_ problem is Black racism, lol. Okay.


Were you alive during any of that 340 years.  Nope, didn't think so.  Genghis Khan abused humans during his reign, but you don't hear the ancestors of those abused whining and crying all of these years later.  They quit being victims and moved on.  If you don't recognize that black racism exists than you are part of the problem.  If you want to do away with racism, quit practicing it.


----------



## horselightning (Aug 22, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> 240 years of slavery and another century of apartheid, but the _real_ problem is Black racism, lol. Okay.


the real problem is black denial. they bring of slavery to divert form the 54 percent of crime they do today.  thy need concentrate on fixing themselves.


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 23, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Voting against their own interest is something white people in the "rust belt" and "bread basket" of this country have been doing for decades. They aren't conditioned to ask questions of who is actually responsible for the state that their lives are in. They are conditioned to dislike anyone that doesn't look like them or think like them. Then they walk into the voting both and put a check box next to the white Republican's name. Because that's what they are conditioned to do.


a thousand people move to Nashville every stinking day...its a colossal city that would take a day to drive across...used to b nothing but a place where country music fans could pull a great drunk


----------



## Man of Ethics (Aug 23, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> 240 years of slavery and another century of apartheid, but the _real_ problem is Black racism, lol. Okay.


And many African Americans today remember Jim Crow Era.  Of course White Racism exists now.

It was *considerably worse* then what my parents experienced as Jews in USSR.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 23, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> 240 years of slavery and another century of apartheid, but the _real_ problem is Black racism, lol. Okay.


How many of those posters were slaves?


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 23, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> How many of those posters were slaves?



None, but that doesn't mean they aren't living with the consequences of slavery and more importantly, the 100 years that followed slavery. If the U.S. had made a true effort to enforce the full meaning of equal protection under the law and to make the words of the Declaration a reality that applied to Black people, we probably wouldn't be having these kinds of conversations now.

A lot of people know that there are a lot of 'Black' cities like Detroit, St. Louis, Chicago, and Gary, Indiana. What they know less is the 'why' behind it. The why is that from 1900 - 1950, Blacks mass migrated out of the oppressive Jim Crow conditions of the South. But as I pointed out in another post, that didn't mean their problems ended there. There were anti-Black riots in these cities, often the result of tensions between White and Black laborers. And frankly, the White North wasn't all that much better than the White South. They just didn't lynch people for baseless allegations as often.

I get the points that have been made on this thread and others like these. It's true, regardless of whatever past injustices Black people might have been subjected to individually or collectively, nothing today forces a Black person to commit a crime, or to drop out of school, or to get pregnant before they're ready to be a mother. I get all that. And truth to tell, my worldview used to be a lot more like yours than it is now in this respect.

What I'd say, and what I eventually came to believe, is that despite the dysfunction that occurs within some Black communities, understanding what takes place in a community is complex and not always easy to understand. If you repeatedly segregate a community and then repeatedly subject that community for unique forms of abuse, that community is going to suffer, and in some ways, the suffering will appear to be self-inflicted, but in reality, it's really a reflection of the fact that it has been politically, economically, and socially isolated. It is no coincidence in my view that the demographics that struggle the most today are those that have been subjected to the worst abuses: African Americans and Native Americans.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 23, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> None, but that doesn't mean they aren't living with the consequences of slavery and more importantly, the 100 years that followed slavery. If the U.S. had made a true effort to enforce the full meaning of equal protection under the law and to make the words of the Declaration a reality that applied to Black people, we probably wouldn't be having these kinds of conversations now.
> 
> A lot of people know that there are a lot of 'Black' cities like Detroit, St. Louis, Chicago, and Gary, Indiana. What they know less is the 'why' behind it. The why is that from 1900 - 1950, Blacks mass migrated out of the oppressive Jim Crow conditions of the South. But as I pointed out in another post, that didn't mean their problems ended there. There were anti-Black riots in these cities, often the result of tensions between White and Black laborers. And frankly, the White North wasn't all that much better than the White South. They just didn't lynch people for baseless allegations as often.
> 
> ...


Racism will always exist but not everything negative that happens to black people is race related, as some posters claim. If all black poverty was the result of racism, what caused white poverty?  There are equal opportunities today for everyone to get a better education, job, etc. when I make comments about working hard to get what you want, this goes for EVERYONE. It is not the fault of anyone other than yourself if you drop out of school, fail to obtain skills for a decent job, have children you can’t afford.


----------



## Riff Raff (Aug 23, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


White is Beautiful! 😍


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 23, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Racism will always exist



Probably, though I believe it can be mitigated, which is the goal: significant mitigation more than eradication of racism. Indeed, relative to the 1960s, there's been significant mitigation of racism. There needs to be more, though.



MizMolly said:


> but not everything negative that happens to black people is race related, as some posters claim.



The overwhelming majority of Black/Brown people would agree with that statement.



MizMolly said:


> If all black poverty was the result of racism, what caused white poverty?



Many of the same conditions that caused Black poverty. A lack of quality education. A lack of economic opportunity. I suppose that poor whites were born into these conditions like poor Blacks were. But the restrictions that have been placed on Blacks were significantly greater. Over the course of American history it has been far easier for poorer whites to escape poverty than poor Blacks. That doesn't mean it's necessarily easy for poor whites, but relative to the obstacles that Blacks have faced, it's easi_er_.



MizMolly said:


> There are *equal* opportunities today for everyone to get a better education, job, etc.



Mmm, equal is such a tricky word. Technically speaking, under the law, yes I suppose so. But in reality, access to quality education, healthcare, government services isn't necessarily equal in fact. I suppose I could get into more specifics but I'm short on time at the moment.



MizMolly said:


> when I make comments about working hard to get what you want, this goes for EVERYONE. It is not the fault of anyone other than yourself if you drop out of school, fail to obtain skills for a decent job, have children you can’t afford.



No disagreement there.

Short on time, but the thing I'd add to that is that, looking at this community-wide, since we're comparing communities whenever we have these conversations, I would only point out that the impact of racism on communities is often complex and not easy to understand. But the scale at which Blacks were denied economic opportunity and the degree of isolation they encountered persistently over the course of centuries has to be reckoned with. As I said, it's no coincidence that Black Americans and Native Americans have struggled the most.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 23, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> None, but that doesn't mean they aren't living with the consequences of slavery and more importantly, the 100 years that followed slavery. If the U.S. had made a true effort to enforce the full meaning of equal protection under the law and to make the words of the Declaration a reality that applied to Black people, we probably wouldn't be having these kinds of conversations now.
> 
> A lot of people know that there are a lot of 'Black' cities like Detroit, St. Louis, Chicago, and Gary, Indiana. What they know less is the 'why' behind it. The why is that from 1900 - 1950, Blacks mass migrated out of the oppressive Jim Crow conditions of the South. But as I pointed out in another post, that didn't mean their problems ended there. There were anti-Black riots in these cities, often the result of tensions between White and Black laborers. And frankly, the White North wasn't all that much better than the White South. They just didn't lynch people for baseless allegations as often.
> 
> ...


Well said.  A very thoughtful contribution. Thank you.


----------



## LOIE (Aug 23, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> As I said, it's no coincidence that Black Americans and Native Americans have struggled the most.


So true. It's like roadblocks have been put in the way to delay the progress of certain people. Everyone wants to climb the ladder of success, but some do it with a backpack full of rocks on their backs.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 23, 2022)

LOIE said:


> So true. It's like roadblocks have been put in the way to delay the progress of certain people. Everyone wants to climb the ladder of success, but some do it with a backpack full of rocks on their backs.


And some have loaded those rocks themselves--especially those claiming discrimination in the last 55 years or so.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 10, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).




The answer is in the article. That town is isolated and they were a one source of income community. Once COAL left, they had nothing to do. 
  Probably the residents should have moved away when the work dried up , but sometimes it’s hard to leave your home.


----------



## horselightning (Dec 10, 2022)

another black racist thread


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2022)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> How did this occur and why are all the racists on this site obsessing with so called "black culture" and the alleged failings of the black community when they have their own communities with the exact same failings that they're always wanting to attribute to only the black race.
> 
> You all had how many hundreds of years of a head start and you still haven't pulled yourself up by your bootstraps and accomplished great things for the human race, yet you constantly bitch and moan about any progress black people make, to the point that your go-to strategy is to burn everything down that surpasses your accomplishment.
> 
> While I have compassion for these people, far too many of you appear to not even know that there is any such thing as poor white people living in such dire conditions and relying wholely or mostly off of government assistance.  Or that there are areas where all of the criminals are white (an extremely rare occurence according to Tipsycatlover).


Blacks commit most of the crime and fill most of the prisons. We'll wait for your next filthy lie.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Blacks commit most of the crime and fill most of the prisons. We'll wait for your next filthy lie.


It’s not crime; it’s a protest against someone else having possession of something you don’t want to pay for.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 10, 2022)

miketx said:


> Beats me what your talking about.


You didn't catch some of our darker members comments concerning the BLM riots?
They weren't *riots*, they were *protests*.
So every time they commit a murder, it's really a protest against someone being alive.


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You didn't catch some of our darker members comments concerning the BLM riots?
> They weren't *riots*, they were *protests*.
> So every time they commit a murder, it's really a protest against someone being alive.


No, I deleted that post because as soon as I posted it, it dawned on me what you were talking about. Thanks.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Dec 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> And some have loaded those rocks themselves--especially those claiming discrimination in the last 55 years or so.


Odd..when I read your post I thought of all the idiots who claim 'white discrimination' as the reason for their failures, when it is clear that their own ineptness and lack of intelligence was the issue.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 10, 2022)

Wait. This isn’t the White Christmas thread?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2022)

Yarddog said:


> The answer is in the article. That town is isolated and they were a one source of income community. Once COAL left, they had nothing to do.
> Probably the residents should have moved away when the work dried up , but sometimes it’s hard to leave your home.


   I don't remember anyone suggesting that social failings are CONFINED to black societies.   So far the 
only persons making the charge   ----' you whites believe ' -----this or that about BLACK COMMUNITIES---    have been black persons


----------



## otto105 (Dec 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wait. This isn’t the White Christmas thread?


To you it’s always a white everything…


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> To you it’s always a white everything…


I love when you lie. Of course, it’s commonplace.


----------



## Failzero (Dec 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> To you it’s always a white everything…


Except White Power


----------



## sparky (Dec 11, 2022)

You folks have a strange way of describing '_poverty_'......

I suppose only thinking in _material _terms isn't the fault of those raised TO only _think _in such terms

'Wealth'  is such an _objective subjective_ term 

It's far and about the _vouge_ constraints , fact is most of the current _gestalt_ that bows to it_ really_ is.

Quit _listening _to them, quit allowing them to _deluding_ yourself,  turn off the _TV_, turn off the _radio_, and especially turn the soul s*cking _net_ off

NONE of them are _reality_.   

You and you _alone_ create it for _yourself_!
~S~


----------



## Failzero (Dec 11, 2022)

Red Bluff Ca.


----------



## sparky (Dec 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> It’s not crime; it’s a protest against someone else having possession of *something you don’t want to pay for*.


Imagine owning something _money can't buy i_ndeep

~S~


----------



## badger2 (Dec 21, 2022)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> From the OP:
> 
> _*“We’re in a place right now where a tonne of coal costs about $68 to mine in eastern Kentucky and about $12 to mine in Wyoming. They’re importing more Wyoming coal here than they’re using east Kentucky coal. But if you ask people why this is, it’s Obama. They won’t blame the market, they blame the policy. It’s been very convenient to shift it to the black guy.”
> 
> ...


No Einstein, Obama's daddy was 87.5% Arab.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 21, 2022)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> From the OP:
> 
> _*“We’re in a place right now where a tonne of coal costs about $68 to mine in eastern Kentucky and about $12 to mine in Wyoming. They’re importing more Wyoming coal here than they’re using east Kentucky coal. But if you ask people why this is, it’s Obama. They won’t blame the market, they blame the policy. It’s been very convenient to shift it to the black guy.”
> 
> ...


Obama made violent Blacks think they could do anything without ramifications.
Obama did nothing to encourage this.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 21, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Obama made violent Blacks think they could do anything without ramifications.
> Obama did nothing to encourage this.


   poor mayor dinkins got that rep. too----not intentionally


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> poor mayor dinkins got that rep. too----not intentionally


Mayor Stinkins...Too much of a pussy to confront thugs.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 21, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Mayor Stinkins...Too much of a pussy to confront thugs.


   He did the best he could----he was chock full of 
   GOOD INTENTIONS.     the thugs victimized him


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> He did the best he could----he was chock full of
> GOOD INTENTIONS.     the thugs victimized him


I don’t think Dinkins was racist against whites the way Adams is.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 21, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I don’t think Dinkins was racist against whites the way Adams is.


   ???   Adams?   racist against whites?


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> ???   Adams?   racist against whites?


You’re being sarcastic, I hope.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> He did the best he could----he was chock full of
> GOOD INTENTIONS.     the thugs victimized him


I lived in Brooklyn and worked in Downtown Manhattan during his term and he was a wimp.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 21, 2022)

badger2 said:


> No Einstein, Obama's daddy was 87.5% Arab.


So...


----------



## otto105 (Dec 21, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I don’t think Dinkins was racist against whites the way Adams is.


Yeah, all black people are racist....right.


----------



## Lisa558 (Dec 22, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, all black people are racist....right.


I didn’t say that. The discussion about Dinkins and whether he was racist, so I said he was NOT….but that Adams was. So from that you get that I said all blacks are racist?!

You nasty leftists are so quick to call other people racists that you don’t even read what they’ve said.


----------

